# A historical film on hitler



## bigrebnc1775

For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.


----------



## liebuster

JakeStarkey said:


> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.



I think to many people just settle on a few similar characteristics with conservatism and say, "See!!! Fascism is the alignment of corporations and government and republicans are in bed with corporations." Then tell me what its called when a dem president and congress take over the largest car corporation in the world. 

Often times when people come up with a similarity of fascism and conservatism you can also draw the same similarity with communism as well. 

Does it bother you that Hitler and Joseph Goerbbels got alot of its eugenics and propaganda ideas from early 20th century progressives? 

Does it bother you that the neo-Nazi movement in America call themselves the National Socialists of America

Does it bother you that the word "Nazi" was short for "National Socialist German Workers' Party"



Here is the "25 Points" of the National Socialist German Workers' Party:



> Edited by: Dr. Robert Ley
> Published by: Central Publishing House of the N.S.D.A.P.
> Franz Eher, successor Munich
> 
> 
> The program of the NSDAP
> 
> The program is the political foundation of the NSDAP and accordingly the primary political law of the State. It has been made brief and clear intentionally.
> 
> All legal precepts must be applied in the spirit of the party program.
> 
> Since the taking over of control, the Fuehrer has succeeded in the realization of essential portions of the Party program from the fundamentals to the detail.
> 
> The Party Program of the NSDAP was proclaimed on the 24 February 1920 by Adolf Hitler at the first large Party gathering in Munich and since that day has remained unaltered. Within the national socialist philosophy is summarized in 25 points:
> 
> 1. We demand the unification of all Germans in the Greater Germany on the basis of the right of self-determination of peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand equality of rights for the German people in respect to the other nations; abrogation of the peace treaties of Versailles and St. Germain.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the sustenance of our people, and colonization for our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only a member of the race can be a citizen. A member of the race can only be one who is of German blood, without consideration of creed. Consequently no Jew can be a member of the race.
> 
> 5. Whoever has no citizenship is to be able to live in Germany only as a guest, and must be under the authority of legislation for foreigners.
> 
> 6. The right to determine matters concerning administration and law belongs only to the citizen. Therefore we demand that every public office, of any sort whatsoever, whether in the Reich, the county or municipality, be filled only by citizens. We combat the corrupting parliamentary economy, office-holding only according to party inclinations without consideration of character or abilities.
> 
> *7. We demand that the state be charged first with providing the opportunity for a livelihood and way of life for the citizens. If it is impossible to sustain the total population of the State, then the members of foreign nations (non-citizens) are to be expelled from the Reich.*
> 8. Any further immigration of non-citizens is to be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans, who have immigrated to Germany since the 2 August 1914, be forced immediately to leave the Reich.
> 
> 9. All citizens must have equal rights and obligations.
> 
> 10. The first obligation of every citizen must be to work both spiritually and physically. The activity of individuals is not to counteract the interests of the universality, but must have its result within the framework of the whole for the benefit of all Consequently we demand:
> 
> 11. Abolition of unearned (work and labour) incomes. Breaking of rent-slavery.
> 
> 12. In consideration of the monstrous sacrifice in property and blood that each war demands of the people personal enrichment through a war must be designated as a crime against the people. Therefore we demand the total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> 13. *We demand the nationalization of all (previous) associated industries (trusts).*
> 14*. We demand a division of profits of all heavy industries.*
> 15. *We demand an expansion on a large scale of old age welfare.*
> 16. *We demand the creation of a healthy middle class and its conservation, immediate communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low cost to small firms, the utmost consideration of all small firms in contracts with the State, county or municipality*.
> 
> 17. We demand a land reform suitable to our needs, provision of a law for the free expropriation of land for the purposes of public utility, abolition of taxes on land and prevention of all speculation in land.
> 
> 18. We demand struggle without consideration against those whose activity is injurious to the general interest. Common national criminals, usurers, Schieber and so forth are to be punished with death, without consideration of confession or race.
> 
> 19. We demand substitution of a German common law in place of the Roman Law serving a materialistic world-order.
> 
> 20. The state is to be responsible for a fundamental reconstruction of our whole national education program, to enable every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education and subsequently introduction into leading positions. The plans of instruction of all educational institutions are to conform with the experiences of practical life. The comprehension of the concept of the State must be striven for by the school [Staatsbuergerkunde] as early as the beginning of understanding. We demand the education at the expense of the State of outstanding intellectually gifted children of poor parents without consideration of position or profession.
> 
> 21. The State is to care for the elevating national health by protecting the mother and child, by outlawing child-labor, by the encouragement of physical fitness, by means of the legal establishment of a gymnastic and sport obligation, by the utmost support of all organizations concerned with the physical instruction of the young.
> 
> 22. We demand abolition of the mercenary troops and formation of a national army.
> 
> 23. We demand legal opposition to known lies and their promulgation through the press. In order to enable the provision of a German press, we demand, that: a. All writers and employees of the newspapers appearing in the German language be members of the race: b. Non-German newspapers be required to have the express permission of the State to be published. They may not be printed in the German language: c. Non-Germans are forbidden by law any financial interest in German publications, or any influence on them, and as punishment for violations the closing of such a publication as well as the immediate expulsion from the Reich of the non-German concerned. Publications which are counter to the general good are to be forbidden. We demand legal prosecution of artistic and literary forms which exert a destructive influence on our national life, and the closure of organizations opposing the above made demands.
> 
> 24. We demand freedom of religion for all religious denominations within the state so long as they do not endanger its existence or oppose the moral senses of the Germanic race. The Party as such advocates the standpoint of a positive Christianity without binding itself confessionally to any one denomination. It combats the Jewish-materialistic spirit within and around us, and is convinced that a lasting recovery of our nation can only succeed from within on the framework: common utility precedes individual utility.
> 
> 25. For the execution of all of this we demand the formation of a strong central power in the Reich. Unlimited authority of the central parliament over the whole Reich and its organizations in general. The forming of state and profession chambers for the execution of the laws made by the Reich within the various states of the confederation. The leaders of the Party promise, if necessary by sacrificing their own lives, to support by the execution of the points set forth above without consideration.




People can argue day and night about whether fascism is a right wing or left wing ideology. 

The thing that people often miss is Hitler did not do what he did with a small limited government . He did it with a large central government that had large amount of power. This is what has historically lead to opression and slavery of a country's people and this is what will lead us to the same thing if we continue down this road. 

Please don't be arrogant enough to believe that tyranny would never show its face in this country ever again.


----------



## annawatson123

if it is based on on a true story ,than it is good movie and its worth to watch otherwise its just a piece of shit!!!


----------



## Luissa

I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

annawatson123 said:


> if it is based on on a true story ,than it is good movie and its worth to watch otherwise its just a piece of shit!!!



The film was historical. I call it a movie but it was a documentory that was made shortly after the war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.



HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.



I suggest that you watch it and judge for yourself.


----------



## JBeukema

If it doesn't mention the Nazis basing their euthanization laws on those passed in Virginia, then it's nothing but Allied propaganda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JBeukema said:


> If it doesn't mention the Nazis basing their euthanization laws on those passed in Virginia, then it's nothing but Allied propaganda.



What propaganda? This movie was created after the war and after hitlers death. It is even a made in America movie it english


----------



## L.K.Eder

they did not even get the name right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't mention the Nazis basing their euthanization laws on those passed in Virginia, then it's nothing but Allied propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda? This movie was created after the war and after hitlers death. It is even a made in America movie it english
Click to expand...



it is from MCMXL.

and they use sauwastikas instead of swastikas.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't mention the Nazis basing their euthanization laws on those passed in Virginia, then it's nothing but Allied propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda? This movie was created after the war and after hitlers death. It is even a made in America movie it english
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is from MCMXL.
> 
> and they use sauwastikas instead of swastikas.
Click to expand...


Produced by Welwyn Studios

Welwyn Garden City  which is England.
Unless you watched the video do not reply.

When I said "it is even" I meant to say "it isn't even"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> they did not even get the name right.



According too? l.k. edgar?
Hell you and the left can't even get the socilist part right.


----------



## editec

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw


 
Yeah, I suppose it would if you are stupid enough to think that NAZIism and socialism are synonomous.

Or we could watch films about The Krupt family and for those of you stupid enough to think that capitalism is the same NAZIism, we could make that mistake, too.

Seriously, you're out of your depth, here.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> they did not even get the name right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According too? l.k. edgar?
> Hell you and the left can't even get the socilist part right.
Click to expand...




please tell me you do that moronic shit on purpose.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda? This movie was created after the war and after hitlers death. It is even a made in America movie it english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is from MCMXL.
> 
> and they use sauwastikas instead of swastikas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Produced by Welwyn Studios
> 
> Welwyn Garden City  which is England.
> Unless you watched the video do not reply.
> 
> When I said "it is even" I meant to say "it isn't even"
Click to expand...


so is MCMXL before or after adolf hitler's death?

and before during or after the war? and which war?


----------



## JakeStarkey

What the far insane right here (two of whom love the Nazis because of the race issue) are not admitting is that Hitler's party was comprised of element from the right to the left.  The right triumphed over the left.  When the military and corporatists backed Hitler, he had the SS destroy the socialist leadership, which was rooted in the SA.  Hitler destroyed the communists and the social democrats.  Hitler took several of his more offensive policies from the U.S.: including euthanasia and reservations.  If the documentary does not touch these matters, it is merely propaganda that is wrong in some areas.

The film by the way is not made after the end of WWII.  The internal dating within the documentary date it to sometime before June of 1941.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I suppose it would if you are stupid enough to think that NAZIism and socialism are synonomous.
> 
> Or we could watch films about The Krupt family and for those of you stupid enough to think that capitalism is the same NAZIism, we could make that mistake, too.
> 
> Seriously, you're out of your depth, here.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot, You aren't even in the water junior


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> What the far insane right here (two of whom love the Nazis because of the race issue) are not admitting is that Hitler's party was comprised of element from the right to the left.  The right triumphed over the left.  When the military and corporatists backed Hitler, he had the SS destroy the socialist leadership, which was rooted in the SA.  Hitler destroyed the communists and the social democrats.  Hitler took several of his more offensive policies from the U.S.: including euthanasia and reservations.  If the documentary does not touch these matters, it is merely propaganda that is wrong in some areas.
> 
> The film by the way is not made after the end of WWII.  The internal dating within the documentary date it to sometime before June of 1941.



You didn't watch the two segments did you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is from MCMXL.
> 
> and they use sauwastikas instead of swastikas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Produced by Welwyn Studios
> 
> Welwyn Garden City  which is England.
> Unless you watched the video do not reply.
> 
> When I said "it is even" I meant to say "it isn't even"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so is MCMXL before or after adolf hitler's death?
> 
> and before during or after the war? and which war?
Click to expand...

Was there any information within the two segments that were misleading or incorrect?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, you are wrong on this: naziism and socialism are not the same system at all.  Please, study the history of the party and of Hitler and of the interactions of party elements and the leadership, including Hitler.  The right wing in the party won, Hitler persecuted and killed communists and social democrats, and the corporatists took over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> they did not even get the name right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According too? l.k. edgar?
> Hell you and the left can't even get the socilist part right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me you do that moronic shit on purpose.
Click to expand...


Still waiting junior or shall I teach your punk ass a lesson?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, you are wrong on this: naziism and socialism are not the same system at all.  Please, study the history of the party and of Hitler and of the interactions of party elements and the leadership, including Hitler.  The right wing in the party won, Hitler persecuted and killed communists and social democrats, and the corporatists took over.



What does nazi mean? And your point hitler kill other socialist? Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According too? l.k. edgar?
> Hell you and the left can't even get the socilist part right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me you do that moronic shit on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting junior or shall I teach your punk ass a lesson?
Click to expand...


please go on.

i am eager to learn.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me you do that moronic shit on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting junior or shall I teach your punk ass a lesson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please go on.
> 
> i am eager to learn.
Click to expand...

I understand that American socialist do not like to have hitler numbered with them, But you want socialism so you must take the nazis with you.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting junior or shall I teach your punk ass a lesson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please go on.
> 
> i am eager to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that American socialist do not like to have hitler numbered with them, But you want socialism so you must take the nazis with you.
Click to expand...


moar, i m still hungry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> please go on.
> 
> i am eager to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that American socialist do not like to have hitler numbered with them, But you want socialism so you must take the nazis with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> moar, i m still hungry.
Click to expand...


What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party?


----------



## rikules

Luissa said:


> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.



and intellectuals
and gays
blacks, jews, immigrants

the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
traditional roles for men and women
the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
the superiority of white aryan men and women


they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage

even with gun control....
cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...

but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)


aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
only non aryans had their guns confiscated


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rikules said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
Click to expand...


Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.


----------



## rikules

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.
Click to expand...


"Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did."

I agree.

but instead of cherry picking selected parts of naziism that "prove" that hitler was a liberal socialist

while ignoring all aspects of naziism that "prove" hitler was NOT a liberal socialist......

isn't it more honest to tell THE WHOLE TRUTH about hitler and the nazis?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that American socialist do not like to have hitler numbered with them, But you want socialism so you must take the nazis with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moar, i m still hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party?
Click to expand...



what is MCMXL? how was nazi formed?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you are wrong on this: naziism and socialism are not the same system at all.  Please, study the history of the party and of Hitler and of the interactions of party elements and the leadership, including Hitler.  The right wing in the party won, Hitler persecuted and killed communists and social democrats, and the corporatists took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? And your point hitler kill other socialist? Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?
Click to expand...


You have to look at the whole picture, not just little bits of it.  Hitler made sure the socialists, the communists, and social democrats were dead, in exile, or in prison.

Until you can admit the truth of that, your OP is fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.
Click to expand...


Hitler was no more a socialist than you or me.  He was an evil who took over a radical party, destroyed the left, empowered the right, and looted and plundered and killed, and you ignore all that in trying to make a link you can't make.

Shame.  For shame.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> moar, i m still hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? how was nazi formed?
Click to expand...


One more time

What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you are wrong on this: naziism and socialism are not the same system at all.  Please, study the history of the party and of Hitler and of the interactions of party elements and the leadership, including Hitler.  The right wing in the party won, Hitler persecuted and killed communists and social democrats, and the corporatists took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? And your point hitler kill other socialist? Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at the whole picture, not just little bits of it.  Hitler made sure the socialists, the communists, and social democrats were dead, in exile, or in prison.
> 
> Until you can admit the truth of that, your OP is fail.
Click to expand...


Hitler killed anyone that did not see thngs the way he did. just because he killed other socialist does not mean he wasn't a socilaist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was no more a socialist than you or me.  He was an evil who took over a radical party, destroyed the left, empowered the right, and looted and plundered and killed, and you ignore all that in trying to make a link you can't make.
> 
> Shame.  For shame.
Click to expand...


I am not ignoring anything, you on the other hand are fighting, pushing against any notion that hitler was a socialist. Strange he change the name of the german workers party and made it into the germans worker socialist party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rikules said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did."
> 
> I agree.
> 
> but instead of cherry picking selected parts of naziism that "prove" that hitler was a liberal socialist
> 
> while ignoring all aspects of naziism that "prove" hitler was NOT a liberal socialist......
> 
> isn't it more honest to tell THE WHOLE TRUTH about hitler and the nazis?
Click to expand...


Well then watch the movie.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hitler was just misunderstood.


----------



## Marc39

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was just misunderstood.



Islamo + Nazi = IslamoNazi


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? And your point hitler kill other socialist? Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to look at the whole picture, not just little bits of it.  Hitler made sure the socialists, the communists, and social democrats were dead, in exile, or in prison.
> 
> Until you can admit the truth of that, your OP is fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed anyone that did not see *thngs *the way he did. just because he killed other socialist does not mean he wasn't a *socilaist*.
Click to expand...


Learn to spell the words, please.  No, he was not a socialist, he was fascist who used government and business to create a war machine.  He was a tyrant who eradicated commies and socialists and social democrats.  You are exactly the type of person, along with conhog and USAR, that Hitler's goons would have recruited into the  SS.  And you happily would joined.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator he went after anyone even even fellow sociualist, that didn't quite  see things the wy he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was no more a socialist than you or me.  He was an evil who took over a radical party, destroyed the left, empowered the right, and looted and plundered and killed, and you ignore all that in trying to make a link you can't make.
> 
> Shame.  For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, you on the other hand are fighting, pushing against any notion that hitler was a socialist. Strange he change the name of the german workers party and made it into the germans worker socialist party.
Click to expand...


The name was changed because others, Rohm and the Strauss brothers among them, forced the change.  By the time it was all over, the name remained and all the Nazi leftists died, fled the country, or went to the camps.  Why do you deny all that?

You have far more in common with fascism than Hitler had with socialism.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? how was nazi formed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
Click to expand...


what is MCMXL? what was the first name of hitler? how was it written? when did wwii start, when did it end? when did hitler die? why are you still here, incompetent prattler?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to look at the whole picture, not just little bits of it.  Hitler made sure the socialists, the communists, and social democrats were dead, in exile, or in prison.
> 
> Until you can admit the truth of that, your OP is fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed anyone that did not see *thngs *the way he did. just because he killed other socialist does not mean he wasn't a *socilaist*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to spell the words, please.  No, he was not a socialist, he was fascist who used government and business to create a war machine.  He was a tyrant who eradicated commies and socialists and social democrats.  You are exactly the type of person, along with conhog and USAR, that Hitler's goons would have recruited into the  SS.  And you happily would joined.
Click to expand...


Spell this GO FUCK YOURSELF BITCH.
Just because he killed other socialist does not in anyway negate the fact that he was a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was no more a socialist than you or me.  He was an evil who took over a radical party, destroyed the left, empowered the right, and looted and plundered and killed, and you ignore all that in trying to make a link you can't make.
> 
> Shame.  For shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring anything, you on the other hand are fighting, pushing against any notion that hitler was a socialist. Strange he change the name of the german workers party and made it into the germans worker socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The name was changed because others, Rohm and the Strauss brothers among them, forced the change.  By the time it was all over, the name remained and all the Nazi leftists died, fled the country, or went to the camps.  Why do you deny all that?
> 
> You have far more in common with fascism than Hitler had with socialism.
Click to expand...


Then you do not know anything about hitler to say he was forced to do something. He wasn't forced to change the name, he changed the name to represent his views thats what a dictator does.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? how was nazi formed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? what was the first name of hitler? how was it written? when did wwii start, when did it end? when did hitler die? why are you still here, incompetent prattler?
Click to expand...


What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? what was the first name of hitler? how was it written? when did wwii start, when did it end? when did hitler die? why are you still here, incompetent prattler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
Click to expand...


nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.

the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.

the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.

do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXL? what was the first name of hitler? how was it written? when did wwii start, when did it end? when did hitler die? why are you still here, incompetent prattler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
Click to expand...

sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
Can't spell can you?
German workers socialist party


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
Click to expand...


it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.

for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
Click to expand...


NAZI
German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
Click to expand...


Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.

Got it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
Click to expand...


you are wrong.

i told you what it means, i even told you the origin.

it is delicious to watch you wallow in your incompetence and ignorance.

but you are loud and have a loud opinion.

that must count for something.


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...



he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)

SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.


----------



## goldcatt

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)
> 
> SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.
Click to expand...


I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.

Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.

A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


And of course if you keep repeating that it doesn't mean what it does someone might believe it.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? and why did hitler change the name of the German workers party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
Click to expand...


YOu have no idea what you are talking about, do you?


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course if you keep repeating that it doesn't mean what it does someone might believe it.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking moron. 

But keep demonstrating that. Please. I love waking up to a good laugh.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
Click to expand...


I can tell you I am a Brazilian Supermodel, doesn't mean it is true. 
Think of it this way, it is kind of like when the right calls Obama a communist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)
> 
> SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
Click to expand...


i like seeing him squirm and strut.

what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.

but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.

sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.


----------



## goldcatt

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAZI
> German Workers Soicialist Party thats what it meant then and that what it still means. So you should shut the fuck up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you I am a Brazilian Supermodel, doesn't mean it is true.
> Think of it this way, it is kind of like when the right calls Obama a communist.
Click to expand...


No fair! I wanted to be the Brazilian supermodel today. 

I need to get faster on the draw.


----------



## goldcatt

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)
> 
> SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
Click to expand...


Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Labels mean everything. Actions mean nothing.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)
> 
> SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
Click to expand...




> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.


And still I am two digits higher than you. It's been said here a few times hitler killed socialist. Yet that doesn't change anything, as a dictator he killed anyone who views were not like his. Stalin kill the communist farmers who revolted with lenin, because they want to keep what they grew as their own. 



> It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.



I am glad you can speak for hitler since he change to name of the germans worker party to the German workers socialist party.


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
Click to expand...


i have the nagging suspicion that he thought that i thought that MCMXL was the studio that released that hysterical propaganda film about adolph hitler with the sauwastikas. did you see that hitler's head turned into a skull?

that's serious stuff.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
Click to expand...


I laugh at bitches like you who use Alinsky rule 5 stuipd asswipe it doesn't work


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he conveniently left out the NAZI part of the NSDAP, which is derived from the the N. his version would be Deutsche Arbeiter Sozialistische Partei. (EDIT: Sozialistische Partei der Deutschen Arbeiter would be the correct german expression)
> 
> SOZIs is the german abbreviation for Sozialisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Too many in the US still fail to understand Fascism and the specific brand of Fascism that was Nazism is its own political ideology. It isn't conservatism. It isn't liberalism. It isn't socialism. It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> A little knowledge would really go a long way with some of these folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. He doesn't. You're talking to a brick wall with the IQ of a tree stump, you know. Unfortunately he's not alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still I am two digits higher than you. It's been said here a few times hitler killed socialist. Yet that doesn't change anything, as a dictator he killed anyone who views were not like his. Stalin kill the communist farmers who revolted with lenin, because they want to keep what they grew as their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure as hell isn't communism. The fact that a small part of the term can be split off (incorrectly) and interpreted as "socialist" doesn't make it so any more than calling a liberal a "classical liberal" makes that person a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad you can speak for hitler since he change to name of the germans worker party to the German workers socialist party.
Click to expand...


why do you still leave out the N part?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at bitches like you who use Alinsky rule 5 stuipd asswipe it doesn't work
Click to expand...


we are paid by soros to discredit you, great american thinker.


----------



## goldcatt

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have the nagging suspicion that he thought that i thought that MCMXL was the studio that released that hysterical propaganda film about adolph hitler with the sauwastikas. did you see that hitler's head turned into a skull?
> 
> that's serious stuff.
Click to expand...


Meh, Roman numerals are hard for a lot of first graders. He'll catch on....eventually.

I saw that whole skull thing. That's deeeeep, man. Like, wow.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing him squirm and strut.
> 
> what i wrote was not for him, he is beyond reason.
> 
> but i thought i'd check his incessant asking of idiotic questions by answering them.
> 
> sadly, he did not answer mine. i am so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at bitches like you who use Alinsky rule 5 stuipd asswipe it doesn't work
Click to expand...


He said Alinsky! I'm scared! 

Somebody hold me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu have no idea what you are talking about, do you?
Click to expand...


Excuse me? I don't know what I am talking about?
What does NAZI mean?

Can you say what NAZI means?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have no idea what you are talking about, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I don't know what I am talking about?
> What does NAZI mean?
> 
> Can you say what NAZI means?
Click to expand...



another tool broken.

mission accomplished.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at bitches like you who use Alinsky rule 5 stuipd asswipe it doesn't work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said Alinsky! I'm scared!
> 
> Somebody hold me.
Click to expand...


I don't give a damn what you are, I just leting you know so we can get past those little liberal insults rule five makes me push therough hard. It doesn't work.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have no idea what you are talking about, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I don't know what I am talking about?
> What does NAZI mean?
> 
> Can you say what NAZI means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> another tool broken.
> 
> mission accomplished.
Click to expand...


and you are my next tool


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I don't know what I am talking about?
> What does NAZI mean?
> 
> Can you say what NAZI means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another tool broken.
> 
> mission accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you are my next tool
Click to expand...



how about answering my questions, after all, i answered yours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give him time. He's probably still counting on his fingers trying to figure out the whole 1940 thing. That's pretty taxing when most of your time is spent having your drool bib changed, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the nagging suspicion that he thought that i thought that MCMXL was the studio that released that hysterical propaganda film about adolph hitler with the sauwastikas. did you see that hitler's head turned into a skull?
> 
> that's serious stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, Roman numerals are hard for a lot of first graders. He'll catch on....eventually.
> 
> I saw that whole skull thing. That's deeeeep, man. Like, wow.
Click to expand...


Until I know the asswipe watched the two segments I will not answer that.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at bitches like you who use Alinsky rule 5 stuipd asswipe it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said Alinsky! I'm scared!
> 
> Somebody hold me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what you are, I just leting you know so we can get past those little liberal insults rule five makes me push therough hard. It doesn't work.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're babbling about. But since you obviously don't either, I'll just continue to make fun of your total ignorance in hopes that you'll read it and learn something about the English language.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> another tool broken.
> 
> mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are my next tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how about answering my questions, after all, i answered yours.
Click to expand...


Did you watch both segments of the video?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
Click to expand...


You see when you left asswipes say this kind of shit

it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.

Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives? I say fuck you and go to hell. The left is for more government and in any dictatorship the government gets bigger and kills those who resist against such things. so DO ME AND YOURSELF A FAVOR SEEK HELP YOU NEED IT.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you left asswipes say this kind of shit
> 
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives? I say fuck you and go to hell. The left is for more government and in any dictatorship the government gets bigger and kills those who resist against such things. so DO ME AND YOURSELF A FAVOR SEEK HELP YOU NEED IT.
Click to expand...


In this case it's called "history". 

Something you need to go learn, as soon as those literacy skills are up to the challenge.


----------



## Dr Grump

oh god, sorry guys, I have to tell him because this thread is excruciating.

Reb - read and take note:

1) LK is German - I think his knowledge of history of his own country far outweighs yours.
2) Give up asking LK questions. He is right - this stuff is way beyond your mental capabilities
3) The roman numerals indicate this movie was made in 1940, the second year of WWII. You stated it was made after the war. From the very beginning you were wrong.
4) I have said this to you before. The official names of East Germany and North Korea have the words "democratic' in them. Do you think they were democratic countries? You bleating on about what the word NAZI means is irrelevant to what Hitler was. 
5) The reason you think like you do is because you are a simpleton. It would really do you good to go to a remedial discussion board. You prove post after post, thread after thread, that this particular board is way above your intellectual capacity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> oh god, sorry guys, I have to tell him because this thread is excruciating.
> 
> Reb - read and take note:
> 
> 1) LK is German - I think his knowledge of history of his own country far outweighs yours.
> 2) Give up asking LK questions. He is right - this stuff is way beyond your mental capabilities
> 3) The roman numerals indicate this movie was made in 1940, the second year of WWII. You stated it was made after the war. From the very beginning you were wrong.
> 4) I have said this to you before. The official names of East Germany and North Korea have the words "democratic' in them. Do you think they were democratic countries? You bleating on about what the word NAZI means is irrelevant to what Hitler was.
> 5) The reason you think like you do is because you are a simpleton. It would really do you good to go to a remedial discussion board. You prove post after post, thread after thread, that this particular board is way above your intellectual capacity.





> LK is German - I think his knowledge of history of his own country far outweighs yours.


WHICH MAKE IT MORE SUSPECT MODERN DAY GERMANS RESIST ANYTHING NAZI.



> Give up asking LK questions. He is right - this stuff is way beyond your mental capabilities



Fuck you and go to hell son of a bitch



> The roman numerals indicate this movie was made in 1940, the second year of WWII. You stated it was made after the war. From the very beginning you were wrong.


No fucking shit sherlock what gave you that clue? I am not allowing this thread to get side track over some god damn roman numbers.



> The reason you think like you do is because you are a simpleton. It would really do you good to go to a remedial discussion board. You prove post after post, thread after thread, that this particular board is way above your intellectual capacity



really and what the fuck is you expertise? I am sure  a son of a bitch like you knows every god damn thing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are my next tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about answering my questions, after all, i answered yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you watch both segments of the video?
Click to expand...



it does not help your case that a second segment was added to the video after the propaganda film of 1940.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see when you left asswipes say this kind of shit
> 
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives? I say fuck you and go to hell. The left is for more government and in any dictatorship the government gets bigger and kills those who resist against such things. so DO ME AND YOURSELF A FAVOR SEEK HELP YOU NEED IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case it's called "history".
> 
> Something you need to go learn, as soon as those literacy skills are up to the challenge.
Click to expand...


and tinker bell strikes again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about answering my questions, after all, i answered yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch both segments of the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it does not help your case that a second segment was added to the video after the propaganda film of 1940.
Click to expand...


Again with the attempt to side track the thread.

What propaganda was there? Was there any truth and if there wasn't wha lie can you point out?


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see when you left asswipes say this kind of shit
> 
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives? I say fuck you and go to hell. The left is for more government and in any dictatorship the government gets bigger and kills those who resist against such things. so DO ME AND YOURSELF A FAVOR SEEK HELP YOU NEED IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it's called "history".
> 
> Something you need to go learn, as soon as those literacy skills are up to the challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and tinker bell strikes again.
Click to expand...


Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.

I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> nazi is the abbreviation of nationalsozialist.
> 
> the first two syllables sound like nah-tzee, written nazi in german.
> 
> the change from DAP to NSDAP was a rebranding, copying the austrian DNSAP, which did the same in 1918.
> the NSDAP even used a lot of the program points of the austrian party for their 25-Punkte-Programm.
> a lot of disagreement herrschte within the NSDAP about the interpretation of national sozialismus or nationalsozialismus (e.g. should it be written in one word OR two words), the implementation of the program, the weighting of nationalism and socialism, the rhetoric, the aussendarstellung to get votes etc.
> the history of the NSDAP in their long and bumpy road to power is very interesting. you would not understand it.
> what counts is what the NSDAP did when in power:
> it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations.
> 
> do i have to wait until rocky part 1940 is made, or will you be able to look up roman numerals by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu have no idea what you are talking about, do you?
Click to expand...


"Hurrr durrr derp derp" goes the bigredneck.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh god, sorry guys, I have to tell him because this thread is excruciating.
> 
> Reb - read and take note:
> 
> 1) LK is German - I think his knowledge of history of his own country far outweighs yours.
> 2) Give up asking LK questions. He is right - this stuff is way beyond your mental capabilities
> 3) The roman numerals indicate this movie was made in 1940, the second year of WWII. You stated it was made after the war. From the very beginning you were wrong.
> 4) I have said this to you before. The official names of East Germany and North Korea have the words "democratic' in them. Do you think they were democratic countries? You bleating on about what the word NAZI means is irrelevant to what Hitler was.
> 5) The reason you think like you do is because you are a simpleton. It would really do you good to go to a remedial discussion board. You prove post after post, thread after thread, that this particular board is way above your intellectual capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LK is German - I think his knowledge of history of his own country far outweighs yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH MAKE IT MORE SUSPECT MODERN DAY GERMANS RESIST ANYTHING NAZI.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and go to hell son of a bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roman numerals indicate this movie was made in 1940, the second year of WWII. You stated it was made after the war. From the very beginning you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No fucking shit sherlock what gave you that clue? I am not allowing this thread to get side track over some god damn roman numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason you think like you do is because you are a simpleton. It would really do you good to go to a remedial discussion board. You prove post after post, thread after thread, that this particular board is way above your intellectual capacity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really and what the fuck is you expertise? I am sure  a son of a bitch like you knows every god damn thing.
Click to expand...


Someone needs a nap.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch both segments of the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does not help your case that a second segment was added to the video after the propaganda film of 1940.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the attempt to side track the thread.
> 
> What propaganda was there? Was there any truth and if there wasn't wha lie can you point out?
Click to expand...



you can tell me, you don't even know what propaganda is, right?

but thanks for bringing this movie to my attention, it contains after all the first appearance of sir peter ustinov.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it's called "history".
> 
> Something you need to go learn, as soon as those literacy skills are up to the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tinker bell strikes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
Click to expand...


I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and tinker bell strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
Click to expand...


"Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives?"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not help your case that a second segment was added to the video after the propaganda film of 1940.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the attempt to side track the thread.
> 
> What propaganda was there? Was there any truth and if there wasn't wha lie can you point out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell me, you don't even know what propaganda is, right?
> 
> but thanks for bringing this movie to my attention, it contains after all the first appearance of sir peter ustinov.
Click to expand...


This is propaganda

Health Reform in Action | The White House


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and tinker bell strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
Click to expand...


Good lord. You're so far gone you can't even remember what you typed?

Wipe that spittle off your chin, boy. The Nazis weren't cons any more than they were libs or socialists. Equating Nazis killing off their own left wing to cons killing libs is just as retarded as claiming 1940 is after the war, the film clips in the OP are historical fact rather than fact-BASED wartime propaganda, England is in America and the Nazis were socialists.

Forget your grasp on history and English, you need to get a grip on reality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives?"
Click to expand...


I said quote the reply. Do you know what quote means? and why did you fail to realize it was a question? It wasn't a statement.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord. You're so far gone you can't even remember what you typed?
> 
> Wipe that spittle off your chin, boy. The Nazis weren't cons any more than they were libs or socialists. Equating Nazis killing off their own left wing to cons killing libs is just as retarded as claiming 1940 is after the war, the film clips in the OP are historical fact rather than fact-BASED wartime propaganda, England is in America and the Nazis were socialists.
> 
> Forget your grasp on history and English, you need to get a grip on reality.
Click to expand...

Quote the god damn reply bitch.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said quote the reply. Do you know what quote means? and why did you fail to realize it was a question? It wasn't a statement.
Click to expand...


Sweeeeet backpedal.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. You're so far gone you can't even remember what you typed?
> 
> Wipe that spittle off your chin, boy. The Nazis weren't cons any more than they were libs or socialists. Equating Nazis killing off their own left wing to cons killing libs is just as retarded as claiming 1940 is after the war, the film clips in the OP are historical fact rather than fact-BASED wartime propaganda, England is in America and the Nazis were socialists.
> 
> Forget your grasp on history and English, you need to get a grip on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the god damn reply bitch.
Click to expand...


My, my...is somebody getting their panties in a twist? Have a binky and a nap, it works for most babies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said quote the reply. Do you know what quote means? and why did you fail to realize it was a question? It wasn't a statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweeeeet backpedal.
Click to expand...


Quote the god damn reply.


----------



## Article 15




----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. You're so far gone you can't even remember what you typed?
> 
> Wipe that spittle off your chin, boy. The Nazis weren't cons any more than they were libs or socialists. Equating Nazis killing off their own left wing to cons killing libs is just as retarded as claiming 1940 is after the war, the film clips in the OP are historical fact rather than fact-BASED wartime propaganda, England is in America and the Nazis were socialists.
> 
> Forget your grasp on history and English, you need to get a grip on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the god damn reply bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, my...is somebody getting their panties in a twist? Have a binky and a nap, it works for most babies.
Click to expand...


I hate god damn liars 
Quote the reply. in whole not just the questioin or didn't you see the* ?*  at the end.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


>



article 15 is standard punishment for fuckup's in the military.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the god damn reply bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, my...is somebody getting their panties in a twist? Have a binky and a nap, it works for most babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate god damn liars
> Quote the reply. in whole not just the questioin or didn't you see the* ?*  at the end.
Click to expand...


Awwww....poor widdle babby need his bum wiped?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the attempt to side track the thread.
> 
> What propaganda was there? Was there any truth and if there wasn't wha lie can you point out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell me, you don't even know what propaganda is, right?
> 
> but thanks for bringing this movie to my attention, it contains after all the first appearance of sir peter ustinov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is propaganda
> 
> Health Reform in Action | The White House
Click to expand...



don't get side-tracked now, omicron full-fledged moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder

this thread is getting better and better.

thanks, obesefailrebel.

"quote the reply bitch" 

hahahahahaha


----------



## goldcatt

I love the smell of moron meltdown in the morning.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> article 15 is standard punishment for fuckup's in the military.



How profound.  I mean, I had no idea what an article 15 was when I chose this handle. You're so smart.


----------



## Ravi

Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.

Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.

Connect the dots...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.
> 
> Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.
> 
> Connect the dots...




very nice of you, ravi.

i don't think anyone wants this tool to be broken beyond repair.

i don't even get why he is so desperately trying to turf adolPH off to the left side. i mean, he did great things, too. like creating the waffen ss.
they fought for freedom and their loved ones, against bolshevism.
idealists, who should be saluted, as i learned here on the USMB.


----------



## editec

Do any of you who subscribe to the theory that NAZIism is classical socialism, also want to posit that the KRUPT family were socialists?

Do any of you even know who the Krupt family is?

_Good lord!_ folks, history is way more complex than labels.

Do yourselves a favor and_ learn_ some of it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

editec said:


> Do any of you who subscribe to the theory that NAZIism is classical socialism, also want to posit that the KRUPT family were socialists?
> 
> Do any of you even know who the Krupt family is?
> 
> _Good lord!_ folks, history is way more complex than labels.
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and_ learn_ some of it.



Krupp, my man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sozialismus or nationalsozialismus
> Can't spell can you?
> German workers socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is best to stay within the german original when discussing this.
> 
> for you the best thing you could do is to shut up and listen.
Click to expand...





L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your lack of remedial English skills.
> 
> I don't suppose you realize you're the only one on this thread who equated Nazism with conservatism, but hey...when you don't got it, you flaunt it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I equated Nazism with Conservatism? Quote that reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives?"
Click to expand...


One more time gold bitch where did I equate Nazism to conservatism?


bigrebnc1775 said:


> You see when you left asswipes say this kind of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "it killed first the left wing of the german political system, forced the right wing into cooperation (did not need too much force, btw), then they killed the left "left" wing of itself. then more killing fueled by propaganda about german exceptionalism and inferiority of other races and nations".
> 
> 
> 
> Its alwayes the left being killed by conservatives? I say fuck you and go to hell. The left is for more government and in any dictatorship the government gets bigger and kills those who resist against such things. so DO ME AND YOURSELF A FAVOR SEEK HELP YOU NEED IT.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> article 15 is standard punishment for fuckup's in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How profound.  I mean, I had no idea what an article 15 was when I chose this handle. You're so smart.
Click to expand...


Go to hell military fuck up


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> article 15 is standard punishment for fuckup's in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How profound.  I mean, I had no idea what an article 15 was when I chose this handle. You're so smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to hell military fuck up
Click to expand...


Would you like your binky?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell me, you don't even know what propaganda is, right?
> 
> but thanks for bringing this movie to my attention, it contains after all the first appearance of sir peter ustinov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is propaganda
> 
> Health Reform in Action | The White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> don't get side-tracked now, omicron full-fledged moron.
Click to expand...


You're the one that had a question about propaganda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How profound.  I mean, I had no idea what an article 15 was when I chose this handle. You're so smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell military fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like your binky?
Click to expand...


Bring it to me bitch.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell military fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like your binky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring it to me bitch.
Click to expand...


Only if you say please.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like your binky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it to me bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.
Click to expand...


what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it to me bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?
Click to expand...


He's off in some whack-a-doodle Nazi la-la land.  I arrived late but just in time to catch the meltdown.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is propaganda
> 
> Health Reform in Action | The White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't get side-tracked now, omicron full-fledged moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that had a question about propaganda.
Click to expand...


i asked you if you knew what propaganda is, which was rhetorical, as it is super-obvious that you don't.

now try to get back on track, you personified trainwreck, lol


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's off in some whack-a-doodle Nazi la-la land.  I arrived late but just in time to catch the meltdown.
Click to expand...


shall we call him chernobyl from now on?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.
> 
> Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.
> 
> Connect the dots...



Who are you talking to turd? I'm still waiting on someone to smack my ass. All they have done is insult in an attempt to side track this thread. So as they say bring it on I'm waiting.


----------



## L.K.Eder

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it to me bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?
Click to expand...


he is just being his sorry ignorant self.

people pass through and point and laugh at him.

that frustrates the great american thinker.


----------



## goldcatt

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it to me bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?
Click to expand...


You know the drill. Nazis are socialists, American Dems are socialists, yada yada. With a few funnies thrown in, like 1940 is after WWII ended, England is part of the US, Germans don't know German history, thumbsucking meltdown, you know...typical bigreb stuff.

SSDD


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did bg do?  say american dems are on par with Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's off in some whack-a-doodle Nazi la-la land.  I arrived late but just in time to catch the meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shall we call him chernobyl from now on?
Click to expand...


I like Derpy McHatfield but we can try that one out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't get side-tracked now, omicron full-fledged moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that had a question about propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i asked you if you knew what propaganda is, which was rhetorical, as it is super-obvious that you don't.
> 
> now try to get back on track, you personified trainwreck, lol
Click to expand...


And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.
> 
> Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.
> 
> Connect the dots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to turd? I'm still waiting on someone to smack my ass. All they have done is insult in an attempt to side track this thread. So as they say bring it on I'm waiting.
Click to expand...


you don't have anyone to smack your ass?  you can find people who will do that for money if you can't find anyone to do it for free.


----------



## Article 15

On second thought the McHatfield doesn't sound right ... bad word mash.  

How's about Derp Dangler.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's off in some whack-a-doodle Nazi la-la land.  I arrived late but just in time to catch the meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shall we call him chernobyl from now on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Derpy McHatfield but we can try that one out.
Click to expand...


Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> shall we call him chernobyl from now on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Derpy McHatfield but we can try that one out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15
Click to expand...


insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.
> 
> Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.
> 
> Connect the dots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to turd? I'm still waiting on someone to smack my ass. All they have done is insult in an attempt to side track this thread. So as they say bring it on I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have anyone to smack your ass?  you can find people who will do that for money if you can't find anyone to do it for free.
Click to expand...


Yeah right. That will be the day


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that had a question about propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i asked you if you knew what propaganda is, which was rhetorical, as it is super-obvious that you don't.
> 
> now try to get back on track, you personified trainwreck, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.
Click to expand...



and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?

yes or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Derpy McHatfield but we can try that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
Click to expand...


And what is an article 15? Its a military fuck up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i asked you if you knew what propaganda is, which was rhetorical, as it is super-obvious that you don't.
> 
> now try to get back on track, you personified trainwreck, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
Click to expand...


No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
Click to expand...


except we were supplying Britain and russia before Pearl.  We weren't really neutral.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is an article 15? Its a military fuck up.
Click to expand...


I take it you think Elvis is still alive.....


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Derpy McHatfield but we can try that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
Click to expand...


He seems to believe that pointing out that an Article 15 is a form of Administrative punishment handed down by Commanders in lieu of a Court Marshall is some sort of insult to me or something.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
Click to expand...



and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.

hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except we were supplying Britain and russia before Pearl.  We weren't really neutral.
Click to expand...


We were supplying war material's not man power. Thats how America wanted it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me what ever you're just a military fuck article 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to believe that pointing out that an Article 15 is a form of Administrative punishment handed down by Commanders in lieu of a Court Marshall is some sort of insult to me or something.
Click to expand...


So you fucked up and got bust. Don't worry be happy


----------



## elvis

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is an article 15? Its a military fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you think Elvis is still alive.....
Click to expand...


....and moderating this site..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
Click to expand...


Here's a hint
Propaganda never has truth in it


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
Click to expand...


Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> insulting veterans' military service?  how low can you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to believe that pointing out that an Article 15 is a form of Administrative punishment handed down by Commanders in lieu of a Court Marshall is some sort of insult to me or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you fucked up and got bust. Don't worry be happy
Click to expand...


Yeah, it must be that with you having access to my PIF and all.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
Click to expand...




come on, you do that on purpose, right?

please, tell me, you are pulling my leg.

hahahahahaha


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
Click to expand...


Now you've done it.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
Click to expand...


Hurrrrrrrrr the derp long day!


----------



## L.K.Eder

i seriously consider dropping out of my chair and rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there you show again that you have no clue what propaganda is.
> 
> hint: it is not something put out by someone you dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.


----------



## Article 15

Next thing he'll be telling us is that each state having it's own voting system is a tenet of Marxism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> i seriously consider dropping out of my chair and rolling on the floor laughing.



When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.
Click to expand...


I never said it was.  I said propaganda has SOME truth in it.  It's what makes it believable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> Next thing he'll be telling us is that each state having it's own voting system is a tenet of Marxism.



What does states right have to do with Marxism?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.
Click to expand...


you have access to the internet. why don't you look up what propaganda is.

maybe even you can learn something.


hahahahaha


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i seriously consider dropping out of my chair and rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
Click to expand...


obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint
> Propaganda never has truth in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Propaganda ALWAYS has SOME truth in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was.  I said propaganda has SOME truth in it.  It's what makes it believable.
Click to expand...


Did not say you said it I said it one persons truth is another persons lie.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i seriously consider dropping out of my chair and rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
Click to expand...


   

Speaking of falling out of your chair laughing ...


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bug: I feel sorry for you. You've had your ass smacked throughout this thread so I'm throwing you a bone.
> 
> Hitler was a vegetarian that cared about animals. Many vegetarians are liberals that care about animals.
> 
> Connect the dots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to turd? I'm still waiting on someone to smack my ass. All they have done is insult in an attempt to side track this thread. So as they say bring it on I'm waiting.
Click to expand...

I was talking to you...and you're welcome for the gift.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, so one persons truth is another persons lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was.  I said propaganda has SOME truth in it.  It's what makes it believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it I said it one persons truth is another persons lie.
Click to expand...


ah ok. I'll give you that one.


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## L.K.Eder

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was.  I said propaganda has SOME truth in it.  It's what makes it believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it I said it one persons truth is another persons lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah ok. I'll give you that one.
Click to expand...



why do you give him that one.

he non-sequitured your post with another platitude, that's all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i seriously consider dropping out of my chair and rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
Click to expand...


What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.


----------



## elvis

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it I said it one persons truth is another persons lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok. I'll give you that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you give him that one.
> 
> he non-sequitured your post with another platitude, that's all.
Click to expand...


Well, he doesn't use punctuation.  What is he saying?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


>



 last ditch effort of diverting a thread.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
Click to expand...


so you think Hitler was a socialist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok. I'll give you that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you give him that one.
> 
> he non-sequitured your post with another platitude, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he doesn't use punctuation.  What is he saying?
Click to expand...


Did not say you said it, I said it "one persons truth is another persons lie."


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
Click to expand...


 you are wrong. again, broccoli.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you give him that one.
> 
> he non-sequitured your post with another platitude, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he doesn't use punctuation.  What is he saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it, I said it "one persons truth is another persons lie."
Click to expand...


what does that have to do with what propaganda is?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you think Hitler was a socialist?
Click to expand...


Can you give me one reason why I shouldn't? And the old reply because he wasn't will not do.


----------



## PistWhiteMale

Well, for a period of time national socialism worked well for Germany.  If it had been managed more carefully (without the evil twists) it just might have worked for awhile.  No government is permanent- history proves that empires rise and fall- always have and always will.  Ours is on it's way out I'm afraid.


----------



## L.K.Eder

elvis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok. I'll give you that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you give him that one.
> 
> he non-sequitured your post with another platitude, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he doesn't use punctuation.  What is he saying?
Click to expand...


he tries to run away from the fact that he has no clue what propaganda is and that that has been demonstrated again and again and again.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you think Hitler was a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you give me one reason why I shouldn't? And the old reply because he wasn't will not do.
Click to expand...


First off, socialists are concerned about equality for ALL, not just Aryans.  Nazi Germany was a racial state first and foremost.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he doesn't use punctuation.  What is he saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it, I said it "one persons truth is another persons lie."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with what propaganda is?
Click to expand...


Man oh man some people really go on the defensive when a hitler is a socialist thread is started.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not say you said it, I said it "one persons truth is another persons lie."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with what propaganda is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man oh man some people really go on the defensive when a hitler is a socialist thread is started.
Click to expand...


I'm not defensive.  I'm not a socialist.  You are just simply incorrect.


----------



## elvis

if the Nazis were socialists, why did Hitler eradicate the socialist party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you think Hitler was a socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me one reason why I shouldn't? And the old reply because he wasn't will not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, socialists are concerned about equality for ALL, not just Aryans.  Nazi Germany was a racial state first and foremost.
Click to expand...


Thats not socialism and in no socialist system are people equal. It doesn't work that way . It did not work in Russia nor did it work in Cuba, or China. You had political elites in those country's who were not equal with the lower class.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> if the Nazis were socialists, why did Hitler eradicate the socialist party?



Why did stalin kill other socialist in Russia

The same reason they were dictators and anyone who did not see things the way they did were removed.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the Nazis were socialists, why did Hitler eradicate the socialist party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did stalin kill other socialist in Russia
> 
> The same reason they were dictators and anyone who did not see things the way they did were removed.
Click to expand...


the socialist party was defeated democratically in Germany in 1932 by the Nazis.  Why were the Nazis separate from the socialists?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the Nazis were socialists, why did Hitler eradicate the socialist party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did stalin kill other socialist in Russia
> 
> The same reason they were dictators and anyone who did not see things the way they did were removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the socialist party was defeated democratically in Germany in 1932 by the Nazis.  Why were the Nazis separate from the socialists?
Click to expand...


Don't you means marxist? Both are the same just a differant view to a dictatorship.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did stalin kill other socialist in Russia
> 
> The same reason they were dictators and anyone who did not see things the way they did were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the socialist party was defeated democratically in Germany in 1932 by the Nazis.  Why were the Nazis separate from the socialists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you means marxist? Both are the same just a differant view to a dictatorship.
Click to expand...


the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other.  Then after the reichstag fire, Hitler consolidated power and eradicated ALL other political parties, including the communists and socialists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> the socialist party was defeated democratically in Germany in 1932 by the Nazis.  Why were the Nazis separate from the socialists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you means marxist? Both are the same just a differant view to a dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other.  Then after the reichstag fire, Hitler consolidated power and eradicated ALL other political parties, including the communists and socialists.
Click to expand...


As I said Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you means marxist? Both are the same just a differant view to a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other.  Then after the reichstag fire, Hitler consolidated power and eradicated ALL other political parties, including the communists and socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist?
Click to expand...


Let me ask you something.  Do you think East Germany was a democracy?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you means marxist? Both are the same just a differant view to a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other.  Then after the reichstag fire, Hitler consolidated power and eradicated ALL other political parties, including the communists and socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist?
Click to expand...


Lyndon Johnson killed millions of communists.  Does that change the fact that he was a communist?


----------



## L.K.Eder

having a little information is sometimes worse than having none at all.

fatfailrebel is a textbook example for that.

he also embraces the socialist idea of equality concerning the value of his loud opinion.

but his opinion is worth nothing at all. it is just loud.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other.  Then after the reichstag fire, Hitler consolidated power and eradicated ALL other political parties, including the communists and socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lyndon Johnson killed millions of communists.  Does that change the fact that he was a communist?
Click to expand...


You said this earlier



> "the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other".



I countered with 
Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist

If LBJ was a communist and killed communist it still would not change to point that he was a communist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> having a little information is sometimes worse than having none at all.
> 
> fatfailrebel is a textbook example for that.
> 
> he also embraces the socialist idea of equality concerning the value of his loud opinion.
> 
> but his opinion is worth nothing at all. it is just loud.



Do you have anything to add besides childish insults? The mere mention of hitler being a socialist drives you crazy doesn't it?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> having a little information is sometimes worse than having none at all.
> 
> fatfailrebel is a textbook example for that.
> 
> he also embraces the socialist idea of equality concerning the value of his loud opinion.
> 
> but his opinion is worth nothing at all. it is just loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to add besides childish insults? The mere mention of hitler being a socialist drives you crazy doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Only because it isn't true.  No matter how many times you say it is, it still isn't true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> having a little information is sometimes worse than having none at all.
> 
> fatfailrebel is a textbook example for that.
> 
> he also embraces the socialist idea of equality concerning the value of his loud opinion.
> 
> but his opinion is worth nothing at all. it is just loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to add besides childish insults? The mere mention of hitler being a socialist drives you crazy doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because it isn't true.  No matter how many times you say it is, it still isn't true.
Click to expand...


Show me where I am wrong.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyndon Johnson killed millions of communists.  Does that change the fact that he was a communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the Nazis defeated the communists AND the socialists because the communists and socialists took votes away from each other".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I countered with
> Stalin killed millions of socialist. Does that change the fact that he was a socialist
> 
> If LBJ was a communist and killed communist it still would not change to point that he was a communist.
Click to expand...

LBJ wasn't a communist and Hitler wasn't a socialist.  The fact you allow right wing bullshitters to convince you that  Hitler was a far-left winger is really sad.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to add besides childish insults? The mere mention of hitler being a socialist drives you crazy doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because it isn't true.  No matter how many times you say it is, it still isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I am wrong.
Click to expand...


already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.


----------



## elvis

Here's a good argument.

Summary

Many conservatives accuse Hitler of being a leftist, on the grounds that his party was named "National Socialist." But socialism requires worker ownership and control of the means of production. In Nazi Germany, private capitalist individuals owned the means of production, and they in turn were frequently controlled by the Nazi party and state. True socialism does not advocate such economic dictatorship -- it can only be democratic. Hitler's other political beliefs place him almost always on the far right. He advocated racism over racial tolerance, eugenics over freedom of reproduction, merit over equality, competition over cooperation, power politics and militarism over pacifism, dictatorship over democracy, capitalism over Marxism, realism over idealism, nationalism over internationalism, exclusiveness over inclusiveness, common sense over theory or science, pragmatism over principle, and even held friendly relations with the Church, even though he was an atheist.
http://www.huppi.com/kangaroo/L-hitler.htm


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> having a little information is sometimes worse than having none at all.
> 
> fatfailrebel is a textbook example for that.
> 
> he also embraces the socialist idea of equality concerning the value of his loud opinion.
> 
> but his opinion is worth nothing at all. it is just loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to add besides childish insults? The mere mention of hitler being a socialist drives you crazy doesn't it?
Click to expand...



no, it does not actually. i enjoy poking fat loud morons with a stick, however.

i added enough serious information to this thread.


you are unwilling to acknowledge, process and understand that information.

my guess is the reason is because you simply lack the capability to do so.

where did you lap up the little information that you spout without understanding?

from talk-radio? youtube? toilet paper?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only because it isn't true.  No matter how many times you say it is, it still isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
Click to expand...




> already been done


Still waiting for that to happen
one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist

Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?
Click to expand...


because it was his definition of socialism.  He thought he had socialism in Germany but he did not. and see my post above.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it was his definition of socialism.  He thought he had socialism in Germany but he did not. and see my post above.
Click to expand...


OH so hitler thought he was a socialist.
Did he believe in a central government?
Did he allow private ownership


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
Click to expand...


he did not. stop lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
Click to expand...


In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi

IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
Click to expand...

you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

Copywrite Violation


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
Click to expand...


East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
Click to expand...


east germany didn't exist before the nazis took control.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
Click to expand...


yes, the name of the party, e.g.

i told you several times on this thread.

you cannot even learn that much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> east germany didn't exist before the nazis took control.
Click to expand...


I know, thats why it was a democracy All of germany was a democracy


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, the name of the party, e.g.
> 
> i told you several times on this thread.
> 
> you cannot even learn that much.
Click to expand...


What does nazi mean?
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the name of the party, e.g.
> 
> i told you several times on this thread.
> 
> you cannot even learn that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean?
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
Click to expand...


i presented my case.

you can't frigth back.

i am truley sorry for your lots


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the name of the party, e.g.
> 
> i told you several times on this thread.
> 
> you cannot even learn that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean?
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i presented my case.
> 
> you can't frigth back.
> 
> i am truley sorry for your lots
Click to expand...


Did I hit a nerve?

Allow me to do it again

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

Copywrite Violation


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean?
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i presented my case.
> 
> you can't frigth back.
> 
> i am truley sorry for your lots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i presented my case.
> 
> you can't frigth back.
> 
> i am truley sorry for your lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the leader/ dictator?
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
Click to expand...

 My goodness, you're an idiot.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the leader/ dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Are you saying germany was not a democrcay before the nazis took control?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the leader/ dictator?
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you looked it up, congratulations. maybe there is a little hope for you.
> 
> now you need to find out what nationalsozialistisch means.
> 
> but that is tough.
> 
> babby steps, babby steps.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the leader/ dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
Click to expand...


What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.

Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?

Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speech and demands the german workers party wanted

The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the leader/ dictator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
Click to expand...


you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.

you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.

you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.

and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.

you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.

i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.

now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.

and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?

i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.

at least one accomplishment for you.

and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.
> 
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
Click to expand...




> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.



How is highlighting the points in the demnand cherry picking?



> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.


 Just because obama didn't get everything he wanted does not take away from his socialist views. 



> you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.



Again who was the learder? Who took control and gave the demands?

*you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.*

Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?



> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey



When a liberal has had their ass handed to them


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.
> 
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is highlighting the points in the demnand cherry picking?
> 
> 
> Just because obama didn't get everything he wanted does not take away from his socialist views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again who was the learder? Who took control and gave the demands?
> 
> *you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.*
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a liberal has had their ass handed to them
Click to expand...


what is MCMXXXIII-MCMXX?

and why is this significant?

and where did your obama deflection come from?

is this after all just a hitler=obama exercise?

who stopped hitler from implementing his "socialist" ideas?

was i fooled?

where are my car keys?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.
> 
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is highlighting the points in the demnand cherry picking?
> 
> 
> Just because obama didn't get everything he wanted does not take away from his socialist views.
> 
> Again who was the learder? Who took control and gave the demands?
> 
> *you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.*
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a liberal has had their ass handed to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is MCMXXXIII-MCMXX?
> 
> and why is this significant?
> 
> and where did your obama deflection come from?
> 
> is this after all just a hitler=obama exercise?
> 
> who stopped hitler from implementing his "socialist" ideas?
> 
> was i fooled?
> 
> where are my car keys?
Click to expand...


short memory.

On February 24, 1920, Hitler was thrilled when he entered the large meeting hall in Munich and saw two thousand people waiting, including a large number of Communists. 

A few minutes into his speech, he was drowned out by shouting followed by open brawling between German Workers' Party associates and disruptive Communists. Eventually, Hitler resumed speaking and claims in Mein Kampf the shouting was gradually drowned out by applause.

He proceeded to outline the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform, which included: the union of all Germans in a greater German Reich; rejection of the Treaty of Versailles; the demand for additional territories for the German people (Lebensraum); citizenship determined by race with no Jew to be considered a German; all income not earned by work to be confiscated; a thorough reconstruction of the national education system; religious freedom except for religions which endanger the German race; and a strong central government for the execution of effective legislation. 

One by one Hitler went through the Twenty Five Points, asking the rowdy crowd for its approval on each point, which he got. For Hitler, the meeting was now a huge success. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is highlighting the points in the demnand cherry picking?
> 
> 
> Just because obama didn't get everything he wanted does not take away from his socialist views.
> 
> Again who was the learder? Who took control and gave the demands?
> 
> *you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.*
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
> 
> When a liberal has had their ass handed to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXXXIII-MCMXX?
> 
> and why is this significant?
> 
> and where did your obama deflection come from?
> 
> is this after all just a hitler=obama exercise?
> 
> who stopped hitler from implementing his "socialist" ideas?
> 
> was i fooled?
> 
> where are my car keys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> short memory.
> 
> On February 24, 1920, Hitler was thrilled when he entered the large meeting hall in Munich and saw two thousand people waiting, including a large number of Communists.
> 
> A few minutes into his speech, he was drowned out by shouting followed by open brawling between German Workers' Party associates and disruptive Communists. Eventually, Hitler resumed speaking and claims in Mein Kampf the shouting was gradually drowned out by applause.
> 
> He proceeded to outline the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform, which included: the union of all Germans in a greater German Reich; rejection of the Treaty of Versailles; the demand for additional territories for the German people (Lebensraum); citizenship determined by race with no Jew to be considered a German; all income not earned by work to be confiscated; a thorough reconstruction of the national education system; religious freedom except for religions which endanger the German race; and a strong central government for the execution of effective legislation.
> 
> One by one Hitler went through the Twenty Five Points, asking the rowdy crowd for its approval on each point, which he got. For Hitler, the meeting was now a huge success.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
Click to expand...



soon you will have posted that 25 times.

short memory?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is MCMXXXIII-MCMXX?
> 
> and why is this significant?
> 
> and where did your obama deflection come from?
> 
> is this after all just a hitler=obama exercise?
> 
> who stopped hitler from implementing his "socialist" ideas?
> 
> was i fooled?
> 
> where are my car keys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short memory.
> 
> On February 24, 1920, Hitler was thrilled when he entered the large meeting hall in Munich and saw two thousand people waiting, including a large number of Communists.
> 
> A few minutes into his speech, he was drowned out by shouting followed by open brawling between German Workers' Party associates and disruptive Communists. Eventually, Hitler resumed speaking and claims in Mein Kampf the shouting was gradually drowned out by applause.
> 
> He proceeded to outline the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform, which included: the union of all Germans in a greater German Reich; rejection of the Treaty of Versailles; the demand for additional territories for the German people (Lebensraum); citizenship determined by race with no Jew to be considered a German; all income not earned by work to be confiscated; a thorough reconstruction of the national education system; religious freedom except for religions which endanger the German race; and a strong central government for the execution of effective legislation.
> 
> One by one Hitler went through the Twenty Five Points, asking the rowdy crowd for its approval on each point, which he got. For Hitler, the meeting was now a huge success.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> soon you will have posted that 25 times.
> 
> short memory?
Click to expand...


Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> short memory.
> 
> On February 24, 1920, Hitler was thrilled when he entered the large meeting hall in Munich and saw two thousand people waiting, including a large number of Communists.
> 
> A few minutes into his speech, he was drowned out by shouting followed by open brawling between German Workers' Party associates and disruptive Communists. Eventually, Hitler resumed speaking and claims in Mein Kampf the shouting was gradually drowned out by applause.
> 
> He proceeded to outline the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform, which included: the union of all Germans in a greater German Reich; rejection of the Treaty of Versailles; the demand for additional territories for the German people (Lebensraum); citizenship determined by race with no Jew to be considered a German; all income not earned by work to be confiscated; a thorough reconstruction of the national education system; religious freedom except for religions which endanger the German race; and a strong central government for the execution of effective legislation.
> 
> One by one Hitler went through the Twenty Five Points, asking the rowdy crowd for its approval on each point, which he got. For Hitler, the meeting was now a huge success.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon you will have posted that 25 times.
> 
> short memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
Click to expand...



no, of course not. 

why the stupid question?

i told you to work on that.

man, i had such high hopes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> soon you will have posted that 25 times.
> 
> short memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, of course not.
> 
> why the stupid question?
> 
> i told you to work on that.
> 
> man, i had such high hopes.
Click to expand...

Now, that list has a lot of socialist views on it wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OH and to answer your question

MCMXXXIII-MCMXX

MCMXXXIII=1933- MCMXX  =1920


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this list of 25 demands does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, of course not.
> 
> why the stupid question?
> 
> i told you to work on that.
> 
> man, i had such high hopes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, that list has a lot of socialist views on it wouldn't you agree?
Click to expand...


sorry, you already spent your allotted number of questions.

i have now collected enough data by interacting with you and have arrived at a diagnosis (95% certainty)

you have to be strong now.

you suffer from assburger's

there is no treatment.

and you can even have a second opinion, for free.

you are ugly, too.


i am here all week.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, of course not.
> 
> why the stupid question?
> 
> i told you to work on that.
> 
> man, i had such high hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that list has a lot of socialist views on it wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, you already spent your allotted number of questions.
> 
> i have now collected enough data by interacting with you and have arrived at a diagnosis (95% certainty)
> 
> you have to be strong now.
> 
> you suffer from assburger's
> 
> there is no treatment.
> 
> and you can even have a second opinion, for free.
> 
> you are ugly, too.
> 
> 
> i am here all week.
Click to expand...


son just got punked


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that list has a lot of socialist views on it wouldn't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you already spent your allotted number of questions.
> 
> i have now collected enough data by interacting with you and have arrived at a diagnosis (95% certainty)
> 
> you have to be strong now.
> 
> you suffer from assburger's
> 
> there is no treatment.
> 
> and you can even have a second opinion, for free.
> 
> you are ugly, too.
> 
> 
> i am here all week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> son just got punked
Click to expand...


no family.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you already spent your allotted number of questions.
> 
> i have now collected enough data by interacting with you and have arrived at a diagnosis (95% certainty)
> 
> you have to be strong now.
> 
> you suffer from assburger's
> 
> there is no treatment.
> 
> and you can even have a second opinion, for free.
> 
> you are ugly, too.
> 
> 
> i am here all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son just got punked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no family.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I showed you an example of what propaganda is. I do hope you understand what an example of something is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do you consider the movie you posted to be propaganda?
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not because at the begining of the war most of America wanted to stay out of the war. It took Japan to bring Ameica into the war.
Click to expand...


I just read this.  My mind went white and my mouth dropped open.  I hope to heavens he really is a social defunct from the right who knows what he is doing or saying, for, if not, his mind is one that the Nazis would have recruited for the camps.  But since he may be a social defunct, then he would have been recruited anyway.  Mein Gott!


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I read some of your shit you post you can bet the farm I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
Click to expand...


Hitler did not on his own change the name.  He really wanted the party to be named the "Social Revolutionary Party" but was convinced to with the "German National Socialist Workers' Party".
The hope was to attract more members for the party.

The Naziis were no more socialists than the the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is democratic.

Your OP was blasted to pieces very early, you melted down and started yelling and calling names and etc.  bigreb, you have to grow up.  You do your cause no good this way.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I sent this thread link to several conservative friends at the University today.  By early afternoon, they had come to the conclusion that if bigrebnc is the typical flag carrier for the Obama opposition,  both Obama's re-election and the future of his health care reform legislation is not only safe but will be increased after victory in 2012.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I sent this thread link to several conservative friends at the University today.  By early afternoon, they had come to the conclusion that if bigrebnc is the typical flag carrier for the Obama opposition,  both Obama's re-election and the future of his health care reform legislation is not only safe but will be increased after victory in 2012.




Keep us posted jake let us know how that democratic victory felt like in 2010


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did not on his own change the name.  He really wanted the party to be named the "Social Revolutionary Party" but was convinced to with the "German National Socialist Workers' Party".
> The hope was to attract more members for the party.
> 
> The Naziis were no more socialists than the the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is democratic.
> 
> Your OP was blasted to pieces very early, you melted down and started yelling and calling names and etc.  bigreb, you have to grow up.  You do your cause no good this way.
Click to expand...


1. The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi. 

2.In February of 1920, Hitler urged the German Workers' Party to holds its first mass meeting. He met strong opposition from leading party members who thought it was premature and feared it might be disrupted by Marxists. Hitler had no fear of disruption. In fact he welcomed it, knowing it would bring his party anti-Marxist notoriety. He even had the hall decorated in red to aggravate the Marxists. 

On February 24, 1920, Hitler was thrilled when he entered the large meeting hall in Munich and saw two thousand people waiting, including a large number of Communists. 

A few minutes into his speech, he was drowned out by shouting followed by open brawling between German Workers' Party associates and disruptive Communists. Eventually, Hitler resumed speaking and claims in Mein Kampf the shouting was gradually drowned out by applause.

He proceeded to outline the *Twenty Five Points* of the German Workers' Party, its political platform, which included: the union of all Germans in a greater German Reich; rejection of the Treaty of Versailles; the demand for additional territories for the German people (Lebensraum); citizenship determined by race with no Jew to be considered a German; all income not earned by work to be confiscated; a thorough reconstruction of the national education system; religious freedom except for religions which endanger the German race; and a strong central government for the execution of effective legislation. 

One by one Hitler went through the Twenty Five Points, asking the rowdy crowd for its approval on each point, which he got. For Hitler, the meeting was now a huge success. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed


3.The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 
Copywrite Violation The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

It sounds like socialism to me


----------



## L.K.Eder

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP [/FONT]*

      [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Das Programm der Deutschen Arbeiterpartei ist ein Zeit-Programm. Die Führer lehnen es ab, nach Erreichung der im Programm aufgestellten Ziele neue aufzustellen, nur zu dem Zwecke, um durch künstlich gesteigerte Unzufriedenheit der Massen das Fortbestehen der Partei zu ermöglichen. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1. Wir fordern den Zusammenschluß aller Deutschen auf Grund des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker zu einem Groß-Deutschland. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2. Wir  fordern die Gleichberechtigung des deutschen Volkes gegenüber den andere Nationen, Aufhebung der Friedensverträge von Versailles und St Germain. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]3. Wir fordern Land und Boden (Kolonien) zur Ernährung unseres Volkes und Ansiedlung unseres Bevölkerungsüberschusses. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*4. Staatsbürger kann nur sein, wer Volksgenosse ist. Volksgenosse kann nur sein, wer deutschen Blutes ist, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Konfession. Kein Jude kann daher Volksgenosse sein.* [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5. Wer nicht Staatsbürger ist, soll nur als Gast in Deutschland leben können und muß unter Fremdengesetzgebung stehen.  [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]6. Das Recht, über Führung und Gesetze des Staates zu bestimmen, darf nur dem Staatsbürger zustehen. Daher fordern wir, daß jedes öffentliche Amt, gleichgültig welcher Art, gleich ob im Reich, Land oder Gemeinde, nur durch Staatsbürger bekleidet werden darf. Wir bekämpfen die korrumpierende Parlamentswirtschaft einer Stellenbesetzung nur nach Parteigesichtspunkten ohne Rücksichten auf Charakter und Fähigkeiten. [/FONT]*
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7. Wir fordern, daß sich der Staat verpflichtet, in erster Linie für die Erwerbs- und Lebensmöglichkeit der Staatsbürger zu sorgen. Wenn es nicht möglich ist, die Gesamtbevölkerung des Staates zu ernähren, so sind die Angehörigen fremder Nationen (Nicht-Staatsbürger) aus dem Reiche auszuweisen. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]8. Jede weitere Einwanderung Nicht-Deutscher ist zu verhindern. Wir fordern, daß alle Nicht-Deutschen, die seit dem 2. August 1914 in Deutschland eingewandert sind, sofort zum Verlassen des Reiches gezwungen werden. [/FONT]*
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]9. Alle Staatsbürger müssen gleiche Rechte und Pflichten besitzen. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]10. Erste Pflicht jedes Staatsbürgers muß sein, geistig oder körperlich zu schaffen. Die Tätigkeit des einzelnen darf nicht gegen die Interessen der Allgemeinheit verstoßen, sondern muß im Rahmen des Gesamten und zum Nutzen aller erfolgen. Daher fordern wir:  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]11. Abschaffung des Arbeits- und mühelosen Einkommens, Brechung der Zinsknechtschaft. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]12. Im Hinblick auf die ungeheuren Opfer an Gut und Blut, die jeder Krieg vom Volke fordert, muß die persönliche Bereicherung durch den Krieg als Verbrechen am Volke bezeichnet werden: Wir fordern daher restlose Einziehung aller Kriegsgewinne. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]13. Wir fordern die Verstaatlichung aller (bisher) bereits vergesellschafteten (Trusts) Betriebe. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]14. Wir fordern Gewinnbeteiligung an Großbetrieben. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]15. Wir fordern einen großzügigen Ausbau der Altersversorgung. [/FONT]
Copywrite Violation
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]München, den 24. Februar 1920. 
[/FONT]






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]sounds like we found the origin of the teabaggers.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]thanks, broccoli.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]you've shown me the light.
[/FONT]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Das Programm der Deutschen Arbeiterpartei ist ein Zeit-Programm. Die Führer lehnen es ab, nach Erreichung der im Programm aufgestellten Ziele neue aufzustellen, nur zu dem Zwecke, um durch künstlich gesteigerte Unzufriedenheit der Massen das Fortbestehen der Partei zu ermöglichen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1. Wir fordern den Zusammenschluß aller Deutschen auf Grund des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker zu einem Groß-Deutschland. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2. Wir  fordern die Gleichberechtigung des deutschen Volkes gegenüber den andere Nationen, Aufhebung der Friedensverträge von Versailles und St Germain. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]3. Wir fordern Land und Boden (Kolonien) zur Ernährung unseres Volkes und Ansiedlung unseres Bevölkerungsüberschusses. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*4. Staatsbürger kann nur sein, wer Volksgenosse ist. Volksgenosse kann nur sein, wer deutschen Blutes ist, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Konfession. Kein Jude kann daher Volksgenosse sein.* [/FONT]
> Copywrite Violation
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]sounds like we found the origin of the teabaggers.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]thanks, broccoli.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]you've shown me the light.
> [/FONT]



One more time you try to swing it that way earlier.
Theres a difference between illegal an legal.
I cannot speak for the members of the tea party but I doubt most have any beef against people becoming citizens. Just do it the legal way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder  glad you came back I have another video that only you will understand. 
At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying germany was not a democrcay before the nazis took control?
Click to expand...


No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Thought you might like this one also

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying germany was not a democrcay before the nazis took control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?
Click to expand...


Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Das Programm der Deutschen Arbeiterpartei ist ein Zeit-Programm. Die Führer lehnen es ab, nach Erreichung der im Programm aufgestellten Ziele neue aufzustellen, nur zu dem Zwecke, um durch künstlich gesteigerte Unzufriedenheit der Massen das Fortbestehen der Partei zu ermöglichen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1. Wir fordern den Zusammenschluß aller Deutschen auf Grund des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker zu einem Groß-Deutschland. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2. Wir  fordern die Gleichberechtigung des deutschen Volkes gegenüber den andere Nationen, Aufhebung der Friedensverträge von Versailles und St Germain. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]3. Wir fordern Land und Boden (Kolonien) zur Ernährung unseres Volkes und Ansiedlung unseres Bevölkerungsüberschusses. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*4. Staatsbürger kann nur sein, wer Volksgenosse ist. Volksgenosse kann nur sein, wer deutschen Blutes ist, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Konfession. Kein Jude kann daher Volksgenosse sein.* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5. Wer nicht Staatsbürger ist, soll nur als Gast in Deutschland leben können und muß unter Fremdengesetzgebung stehen.  [/FONT]
> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]6. Das Recht, über Führung und Gesetze des Staates zu bestimmen, darf nur dem Staatsbürger zustehen. Daher fordern wir, daß jedes öffentliche Amt, gleichgültig welcher Art, gleich ob im Reich, Land oder Gemeinde, nur durch Staatsbürger bekleidet werden darf. Wir bekämpfen die korrumpierende Parlamentswirtschaft einer Stellenbesetzung nur nach Parteigesichtspunkten ohne Rücksichten auf Charakter und Fähigkeiten. [/FONT]*
> Copywrite Violation
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]München, den 24. Februar 1920.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]sounds like we found the origin of the teabaggers.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]thanks, broccoli.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]you've shown me the light.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time you try to swing it that way earlier.
> Theres a difference between illegal an legal.
> I cannot speak for the members of the tea party but I doubt most have any beef against people becoming citizens. Just do it the legal way.
Click to expand...


i'm holding up a mirror. and you jump into it.

here is a visual, so that you have a chance to understand me.







in this case the jumper is a cat, a beautiful graceful animal.

that part clearly does not apply to you.

in your case it would look more like a cauliflower dumping into a trashcan.

or a couch potato hitting a glasstable head on.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying germany was not a democrcay before the nazis took control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
Click to expand...


East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.  

Tard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.
> 
> Tard.
Click to expand...


OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying germany was not a democrcay before the nazis took control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
Click to expand...


our chief sector is american.

and soviet russian.

i start again.

our two sectors are american and soviet russian,

and british.

i start again,

our three sectors are american, soviet russian and british.




what do you want, your own sector, you losers?

sigh,.

ok, i start again.

our 4 sectors are american, soviet russian, british and french.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Das Programm der Deutschen Arbeiterpartei ist ein Zeit-Programm. Die Führer lehnen es ab, nach Erreichung der im Programm aufgestellten Ziele neue aufzustellen, nur zu dem Zwecke, um durch künstlich gesteigerte Unzufriedenheit der Massen das Fortbestehen der Partei zu ermöglichen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1. Wir fordern den Zusammenschluß aller Deutschen auf Grund des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker zu einem Groß-Deutschland. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2. Wir  fordern die Gleichberechtigung des deutschen Volkes gegenüber den andere Nationen, Aufhebung der Friedensverträge von Versailles und St Germain. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]3. Wir fordern Land und Boden (Kolonien) zur Ernährung unseres Volkes und Ansiedlung unseres Bevölkerungsüberschusses. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*4. Staatsbürger kann nur sein, wer Volksgenosse ist. Volksgenosse kann nur sein, wer deutschen Blutes ist, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Konfession. Kein Jude kann daher Volksgenosse sein.* [/FONT]
> Copywrite violation  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]München, den 24. Februar 1920.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]sounds like we found the origin of the teabaggers.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]thanks, broccoli.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]you've shown me the light.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time you try to swing it that way earlier.
> Theres a difference between illegal an legal.
> I cannot speak for the members of the tea party but I doubt most have any beef against people becoming citizens. Just do it the legal way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm holding up a mirror. and you jump into it.
> 
> here is a visual, so that you have a chance to understand me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the jumper is a cat, a beautiful graceful animal.
> 
> that part clearly does not apply to you.
> 
> in your case it would look more like a cauliflower dumping into a trashcan.
> 
> or a couch potato hitting a glasstable head on.
Click to expand...


last stage of regression denial.


----------



## editec

Who owned Krupt?

Who owned I.G. Farben?

The PEOPLE?

No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.

Socialism?

IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.

I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.

SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.

FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.

But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?

No.

It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.

Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on socialist principles.

It was basically a CRIMINAL CAPITALIST nation, with some elements of a welfare state added to keep the people happy, and some elements of a SLAVE BASED state to facilitate the transfer of wealth of their victims into the pockets of the NAZI elite.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.
> 
> Tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that?
Click to expand...


Yes, you did.  It's amusing watching you try to wiggle out of it tho.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.
> 
> Tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
Click to expand...


as bitch, i will quote your damn reply.
 



bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1919 hitler joins german workers party
> 1920 hitler takes control of german workers party and it's renamed  german workers socialist party/ nazi
> 
> IS ANY OF THIS INCORRECT?
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's saying you're an idiot.  When was East Germany created?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> our chief sector is american.
> 
> and soviet russian.
> 
> i start again.
> 
> our two sectors are american and soviet russian,
> 
> and british.
> 
> i start again,
> 
> our three sectors are american, soviet russian and british.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you want, your own sector, you losers?
> 
> sigh,.
> 
> ok, i start again.
> 
> our 4 sectors are american, soviet russian, british and french.
Click to expand...


Of course germans are arroigant asses it's in their history. To bad they couldn't back it up. OH by the way how did you like the last installment of movies I provided?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.
> 
> Tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as bitch, i will quote your damn reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think East Germany was a democracy because it was called Deutsche Demokratische Republik?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I also said this
OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? *are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?*


----------



## Article 15

editec said:


> Who owned Krupt?
> 
> Who owned  I.G. Farben?
> 
> The PEOPLE?
> 
> No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.
> 
> Socialism?
> 
> IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.
> 
> I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.
> 
> SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.
> 
> FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.
> 
> But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?
> 
> No.
> 
> It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.
> 
> Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on  socialist principles.
> 
> It was basically a CRIMINAL operation pretending to be nation.



Rational people realize that the Nazis were just fucking Nazis ... they are their own evil animal.  Tards and partisan hacks just try to cherry pick shit about them in order to paint their political or ideological rivals in a negative light.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany didn't exist before the Nazis "took control" ... it was just Germany.
> 
> Tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? * are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.  It's amusing watching you try to wiggle out of it tho.
Click to expand...


I like how losers quote only part of a reply you failed to add this part
 are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as bitch, i will quote your damn reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also said this
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? *are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?*
Click to expand...


That wasn't missed it was just laughably dismissed it because it's a clearly a desperate reach on your part to try to cover up your fuck up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> Who owned Krupt?
> 
> Who owned I.G. Farben?
> 
> The PEOPLE?
> 
> No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.
> 
> Socialism?
> 
> IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.
> 
> I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.
> 
> SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.
> 
> FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.
> 
> But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?
> 
> No.
> 
> It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.
> 
> Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on socialist principles.
> 
> It was basically a CRIMINAL CAPITALIST nation, with some elements of a welfare state added to keep the people happy, and some elements of a SLAVE BASED state to facilitate the transfer of wealth of their victims into the pockets of the NAZI elite.



The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 
Copywrite violation The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? * are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.  It's amusing watching you try to wiggle out of it tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how losers quote only part of a reply you failed to add this part
> are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
Click to expand...


Sorry, Derps, but when you make "east" a proper noun and capitalize it like you did and then refer to it as a singular entity like you did then you are referring to the country of East Germany and not the general area.  I'd say nice try but it wasn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> as bitch, i will quote your damn reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also said this
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? *are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't missed it was just laughably dismissed it because it's a clearly a desperate reach on your part to try to cover up your fuck up.
Click to expand...


Can't win can you? so you nit pick?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.  It's amusing watching you try to wiggle out of it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how losers quote only part of a reply you failed to add this part
> are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Derps, but when you make "east" a proper noun and capitalize it like you did and then refer to it as a singular entity like you did then you are referring to the country of East Germany and not the general area.  I'd say nice try but it wasn't.
Click to expand...


military fuck up article 15 "I am proud of my fuck up so I use article 15 as a moniker"


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said this
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? *are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't missed it was just laughably dismissed it because it's a clearly a desperate reach on your part to try to cover up your fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't win can you? so you nit pick?
Click to expand...


^----Irony galore in this post.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how losers quote only part of a reply you failed to add this part
> are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Derps, but when you make "east" a proper noun and capitalize it like you did and then refer to it as a singular entity like you did then you are referring to the country of East Germany and not the general area.  I'd say nice try but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> military fuck up article 15 "I am proud of my fuck up so I use article 15 as a moniker"
Click to expand...


No surprise that post left you dumbfounded.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany east and west was democrcay  before the nazi came into power. After world war two germany was split up into three sections. the American british and French sectors became west Germany in the late 40's not sure of the date. Russia kept east german sector under it control until the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our chief sector is american.
> 
> and soviet russian.
> 
> i start again.
> 
> our two sectors are american and soviet russian,
> 
> and british.
> 
> i start again,
> 
> our three sectors are american, soviet russian and british.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you want, your own sector, you losers?
> 
> sigh,.
> 
> ok, i start again.
> 
> our 4 sectors are american, soviet russian, british and french.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course germans are arroigant asses it's in their history. To bad they couldn't back it up. OH by the way how did you like the last installment of movies I provided?
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]
Click to expand...


is it from after the war (1940), containing no propaganda, because propaganda NEVER has truth in it, and does hitler's head turn into a skull accompanied by eery music?

if not, i will never watch it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who owned Krupt?
> 
> Who owned  I.G. Farben?
> 
> The PEOPLE?
> 
> No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.
> 
> Socialism?
> 
> IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.
> 
> I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.
> 
> SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.
> 
> FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.
> 
> But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?
> 
> No.
> 
> It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.
> 
> Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on  socialist principles.
> 
> It was basically a CRIMINAL operation pretending to be nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people realize that the Nazis were just fucking Nazis ... they are their own evil animal.  Tards and partisan hacks just try to cherry pick shit about them in order to paint their political or ideological rivals in a negative light.
Click to expand...


Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 
Reduced down, refer to link for entire article.
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*


----------



## goldcatt

Is this thread still going on? Does bigreb ever sleep? And who shot JR?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as bitch, i will quote your damn reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germany was a democracy before the nazi took control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also said this
> OH BROTHER!!!!!! did I say that? *are you saying there is no north south east and west parts of Germnany?*
Click to expand...


yeah, but that was after your quoted post.

the real "after", not your version, like in "after the war" meaning 1940.


----------



## Article 15

goldcatt said:


> Is this thread still going on? Does bigreb ever sleep? And who shot JR?



Elvis is right, he's like a truther.  No matter how many times he gets slapped down he comes back with the same bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> Is this thread still going on? Does bigreb ever sleep? And who shot JR?



and you came back glad you did

Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 
Reduced down, refer to link for entire article
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on? Does bigreb ever sleep? And who shot JR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis is right, he's like a truther.  No matter how many times he gets slapped down he comes back with the same bullshit.
Click to expand...


military fuck up you're dreaming

Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 
Copywrite violation The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on? Does bigreb ever sleep? And who shot JR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis is right, he's like a truther.  No matter how many times he gets slapped down he comes back with the same bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> military fuck up you're dreaming
> 
> Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> 
> 5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.
> 
> 6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.
> 
> We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.
> 
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> 8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.
> 
> 9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.
> 
> *10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> *11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.*
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
> *13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
> *14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
> *15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.*
> Copywrite violation
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> *It sounds like socialism to me*
Click to expand...


you just came back with the same bullshit.

do it again.


----------



## goldcatt

I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?

Ahhh....life's little mysteries.


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.




i think he is able and willing to do it at least 10 more times if prodded.

it is a clear winning strategery.


----------



## goldcatt

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he is able and willing to do it at least 10 more times if prodded.
> 
> it is a clear winning strategery.
Click to expand...


Oh, I can smell the win from here. 

You guys have more stamina than I do. It's beyond ridiculous and well into pathetic.


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he is able and willing to do it at least 10 more times if prodded.
> 
> it is a clear winning strategery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can smell the win from here.
> 
> You guys have more stamina than I do. It's beyond ridiculous and well into pathetic.
Click to expand...



it does not require much attention to ridicule the talking pumpkin.

i could do it for at least one more day.

i am still hungry for enlightenment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis is right, he's like a truther.  No matter how many times he gets slapped down he comes back with the same bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> military fuck up you're dreaming
> 
> Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> 
> 5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.
> 
> 6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.
> 
> We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.
> 
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> 8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.
> 
> 9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.
> 
> *10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> *11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.*
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
> *13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
> *14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
> *15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.*
> Copywrite violation
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> *It sounds like socialism to me*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just came back with the same bullshit.
> 
> do it again.
Click to expand...


Hows the list of 25 demands bullshit? didn't you agree that there was a list? or is it bull shit that it shows just how socialist nazs really were?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> military fuck up you're dreaming
> 
> Of course if I was a socialist I would try my damnedest to run from the fact naziism was also covered in socialism
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> 
> 5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.
> 
> 6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.
> 
> We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.
> 
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> 8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.
> 
> 9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.
> 
> *10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> *11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.*
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
> *13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
> *14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
> *15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.*
> Copywrite violation
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> *It sounds like socialism to me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just came back with the same bullshit.
> 
> do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hows the list of 25 demands bullshit? didn't you agree that there was a list? or is it bull shit that it shows just how socialist nazs really were?
Click to expand...


the bullshit is the part you add to anything.

and then repeat it.

quit trying to do brain surgery. you cannot even count to 4.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.



I repost the same stuff when a thread that I start gets side track. Besides you missed the list an I was certain you were not going to go back through the thread that you do not like to look at what you missed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just came back with the same bullshit.
> 
> do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the list of 25 demands bullshit? didn't you agree that there was a list? or is it bull shit that it shows just how socialist nazs really were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bullshit is the part you add to anything.
> 
> and then repeat it.
> 
> quit trying to do brain surgery. you cannot even count to 4.
Click to expand...


In other words your a socialist and will fight tooth and nail, try anyway to disprove that nazis were socialist? Is that correct?
If so I will repost that list again and again and again.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repost the same stuff when a thread that I start gets side track. Besides you missed the list an I was certain you were not going to go back through the thread that you do not like to look at what you missed.
Click to expand...


I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.

I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add, how many times can bigreb copy & paste the exact same bullshit post over....and over....and over again?
> 
> Ahhh....life's little mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repost the same stuff when a thread that I start gets side track. Besides you missed the list an I was certain you were not going to go back through the thread that you do not like to look at what you missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.
> 
> I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.
Click to expand...


Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the list of 25 demands bullshit? didn't you agree that there was a list? or is it bull shit that it shows just how socialist nazs really were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bullshit is the part you add to anything.
> 
> and then repeat it.
> 
> quit trying to do brain surgery. you cannot even count to 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words your a socialist and will fight tooth and nail, try anyway to disprove that nazis were socialist? Is that correct?
> If so I will repost that list again and again and again.
Click to expand...


yes, those were other words.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repost the same stuff when a thread that I start gets side track. Besides you missed the list an I was certain you were not going to go back through the thread that you do not like to look at what you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.
> 
> I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?
Click to expand...


Why yes, denial of the truth is pathetic. Finally we agree on something. 

You keep on keeping on, bigreb. You're providing all kinds of free entertainment.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, you are entitled to your internet opinion, but until you use the definitions accepted by the normal political and academic and cultural world, that's all it is: an unsupported opinion.  Your OP failed on its posting.


----------



## editec

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who owned Krupt?
> 
> Who owned I.G. Farben?
> 
> The PEOPLE?
> 
> No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.
> 
> Socialism?
> 
> IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.
> 
> I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.
> 
> SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.
> 
> FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.
> 
> But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?
> 
> No.
> 
> It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.
> 
> Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on socialist principles.
> 
> It was basically a CRIMINAL CAPITALIST nation, with some elements of a welfare state added to keep the people happy, and some elements of a SLAVE BASED state to facilitate the transfer of wealth of their victims into the pockets of the NAZI elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> 
> 5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.
> 
> 6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.
> 
> We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.
> 
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> 8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.
> 
> 9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.
> 
> *10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> *11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.*
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
> *13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
> *14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
> *15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.*
> Reduced down, refer to link for entire article.
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> *It sounds like socialism to me*
Click to expand...

 
I'm sure it does.

While I don't think you actually understand political science, I have absolutely no doubt you are sincere.

However, *what is the BASIC premise of socialism?*

It is* the nationalization of industry.*

Stalin did it, Hitler did NOT do it.

See the difference?


----------



## midcan5

Totalitarian dictatorships are totally in opposition to Socialism, words must have at least some connection to the real.  These debates / arguments / discussions never end because they have no reference to the facts. Hitler was a megalomaniac who took advantage of Germany's economic situation to create a world contrary to any human value. Kevin Passmore calls it a 'racial Utopia' see below. He created an image of power and privilege that made the horrors that followed possible, but they were only possible because of the situation and the power propaganda has on people in need. Anyone who thinks for a second, will recognize that same power today - even in America.

A German - on this site I think - recommended the following as a way to understand the Hitler experience.  "The Meaning of Hitler" by Sebastian Haffner and "Defying Hitler."  I have not read them yet.

To understand fascism see: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Fascism-Very-Short-Introduction-Introductions/dp/0192801554/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Fascism: A Very Short Introduction (Very Short Introductions) (9780192801555): Kevin Passmore: Books[/ame]


To understand evil see: Philip Zimbardo shows how people become monsters ... or heroes | Video on TED.com


and 

Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy: Inside a school for suicide bombers | Video on TED.com


And if you think for a second that Hitler is an exception check out the examples in the book below. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Evil-Ordinary-Genocide-Killing/dp/0195189493/ref=pd_cp_b_2]Amazon.com: Becoming Evil: How Ordinary People Commit Genocide and Mass Killing (9780195189490): Books[/ame]


----------



## editec

midcan5 said:


> Totalitarian dictatorships are totally in opposition to Socialism, words must have at least some connection to the real. These debates / arguments / discussions never end because they have no reference to the facts. Hitler was a megalomaniac who took advantage of Germany's economic situation to create a world contrary to any human value. Kevin Passmore calls it a 'racial Utopia' see below. He created an image of power and privilege that made the horrors that followed possible, but they were only possible because of the situation and the power propaganda has on people in need. Anyone who thinks for a second, will recognize that same power today - even in America.
> 
> A German - on this site I think - recommended the following as a way to understand the Hitler experience. "The Meaning of Hitler" by Sebastian Haffner and "Defying Hitler." I have not read them yet.
> 
> To understand fascism see: Amazon.com: Fascism: A Very Short Introduction (Very Short Introductions) (9780192801555): Kevin Passmore: Books
> 
> 
> To understand evil see: Philip Zimbardo shows how people become monsters ... or heroes | Video on TED.com
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy: Inside a school for suicide bombers | Video on TED.com
> 
> 
> And if you think for a second that Hitler is an exception check out the examples in the book below. Amazon.com: Becoming Evil: How Ordinary People Commit Genocide and Mass Killing (9780195189490): Books


 
I think it a mistake to assume that socialism doesn't lead to authoritarianism.

Based on the number of nations that tried that system, it surely looks like every socialist nation inevitably becomes authoritarian.

However, if we count up all the authoritarian nightmare nations in the world?

We find more authoritarian nighmares with CAPITALIST economies than socialist economies.

What this proves to me that the economic system isn't the WHOLE STORY.

Capitalism can work with EVERY KIND of government. Capitalism doesn't CARE about what happens to the people.

Neither should it, I note since capitalism isn't necessarily part of the government.

What goes on here is that some of you think that every kind of social welfare is socialism.

You're just wrong about that.

Every government, regardless of what kind of economic it has, provides social welfare.

If it doesn't?

Then what's the fucking point of having that government?

After all, even the military is a social welfare policy.

It exists to PROTECT society, doesn't it?

Ergo it is a social welfare program.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repost the same stuff when a thread that I start gets side track. Besides you missed the list an I was certain you were not going to go back through the thread that you do not like to look at what you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.
> 
> I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?
Click to expand...


You seem to think that the document stands separate from the whole history of the German fascists and German fascism.  It does not.

You, like all people dangerous to democracy and freedom, twist the facts to your philosophy.

The facts clearly reveal that Nazism and German fascism were not socialism.

Your postings continually on this Board reveal that your personal philosophy has far more in common with Adolf Hitler than Thomas Jefferson.  Without a doubt.  Hitler, not Mussolini, because of your race hatred.


----------



## Political Junky

Amazing that Henry Ford and other Conservatives in the US supported "Socialists" Hitler and Mussolini in the 1930s.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who owned Krupt?
> 
> Who owned I.G. Farben?
> 
> The PEOPLE?
> 
> No, they wer eprivately owned corporations.
> 
> Socialism?
> 
> IF Hitler's Germany had been socialist, those companies would have been nationalized.
> 
> I'll tell you what was nationalized, though.
> 
> SLAVE LABOR that was assigned to those capitalist companies.
> 
> FYI, those corporations actually did pay the STATE for those slaves, though.
> 
> But as to NAZI Germny actually becoming a socialist state?
> 
> No.
> 
> It was an authoritarian nightmare, of course.
> 
> Much like Stalin's nation was... except that Hitler's Germany was not, like the USSR nightmare, based on socialist principles.
> 
> It was basically a CRIMINAL CAPITALIST nation, with some elements of a welfare state added to keep the people happy, and some elements of a SLAVE BASED state to facilitate the transfer of wealth of their victims into the pockets of the NAZI elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> 
> 5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.
> 
> 6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.
> 
> We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.
> 
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> 8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.
> 
> 9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.
> 
> *10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> *11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.*
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
> *13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
> *14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
> *15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.*
> 
> Reduced down, refer to link for entire article.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> *It sounds like socialism to me*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it does.
> 
> While I don't think you actually understand political science, I have absolutely no doubt you are sincere.
> 
> However, *what is the BASIC premise of socialism?*
> 
> It is* the nationalization of industry.*
> 
> Stalin did it, Hitler did NOT do it.
> 
> See the difference?
Click to expand...

What is this?
13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. 
14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.
> 
> I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes, denial of the truth is pathetic. Finally we agree on something.
> 
> You keep on keeping on, bigreb. You're providing all kinds of free entertainment.
Click to expand...


Again I ask
what part of that list is not socialism?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bullshit is the part you add to anything.
> 
> and then repeat it.
> 
> quit trying to do brain surgery. you cannot even count to 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words your a socialist and will fight tooth and nail, try anyway to disprove that nazis were socialist? Is that correct?
> If so I will repost that list again and again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, those were other words.
Click to expand...


You're a socialist and will try anything to disprove that hitler was a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to pathetic repetitive bullshit and I forgot my inhaler today, sorry.
> 
> I'm sure if I wait 10 minutes you'll provide a recap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the document stands separate from the whole history of the German fascists and German fascism.  It does not.
> 
> You, like all people dangerous to democracy and freedom, twist the facts to your philosophy.
> 
> The facts clearly reveal that Nazism and German fascism were not socialism.
> 
> Your postings continually on this Board reveal that your personal philosophy has far more in common with Adolf Hitler than Thomas Jefferson.  Without a doubt.  Hitler, not Mussolini, because of your race hatred.
Click to expand...


Saul Alinsky begone


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, you are entitled to your internet opinion, but until you use the definitions accepted by the normal political and academic and cultural world, that's all it is: an unsupported opinion.  Your OP failed on its posting.



Saul Alinsky begone.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Political Junky said:


> Amazing that Henry Ford and other Conservatives in the US supported "Socialists" Hitler and Mussolini in the 1930s.



Lets not forget about FDR and Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> snip: nothing of worth



1.  Did the Nazis nationalize industry?  No.

2.  Did Big Business happily support Hitler and make great profits from that support?  Yes.

3.  Did Hitler have the German socialists, communists, and social-democrats murdered, driven into exile, or put in the camps?  Yes.

4.  Did Hitler have the socialist leadership of the Party murdered on the "Night of the Long Knives?"  Yes.

5.  Did Hitler consider capitalist Great Britain the natural ally of Germany and communist Soviet Union the natural enemy of Germany?  Yes.

6.  Is bigrebnc engaged in a poorly masked and invidious level of propaganda?  Yes.

Conclusion: bigrebnc is a fool tool of the far reactionary right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats patheic is denial of the truth. I posted the list of 25 nazis demands what part of that list is not socialism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the document stands separate from the whole history of the German fascists and German fascism.  It does not.
> 
> You, like all people dangerous to democracy and freedom, twist the facts to your philosophy.
> 
> The facts clearly reveal that Nazism and German fascism were not socialism.
> 
> Your postings continually on this Board reveal that your personal philosophy has far more in common with Adolf Hitler than Thomas Jefferson.  Without a doubt.  Hitler, not Mussolini, because of your race hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul Alinsky begone
Click to expand...


You try imitate Alinsky but you will continue to fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Massive Fail for this OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> snip: nothing of worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Did the Nazis nationalize industry?  No.
> 
> 2.  Did Big Business happily support Hitler and make great profits from that support?  Yes.
> 
> 3.  Did Hitler have the German socialists, communists, and social-democrats murdered, driven into exile, or put in the camps?  Yes.
> 
> 4.  Did Hitler have the socialist leadership of the Party murdered on the "Night of the Long Knives?"  Yes.
> 
> 5.  Did Hitler consider capitalist Great Britain the natural ally of Germany and communist Soviet Union the natural enemy of Germany?  Yes.
> 
> 6.  Is bigrebnc engaged in a poorly masked and invidious level of propaganda?  Yes.
> 
> Conclusion: bigrebnc is a fool tool of the far reactionary right?
Click to expand...




> 1.  Did the Nazis nationalize industry?  No


Did hitler want to? Yes



> 2.  Did Big Business happily support Hitler and make great profits from that support?  Yes.



Did hitler want nationalization of all trusts? Yes
Did hitler want  profit-sharing in large industries.? Yes
Did hitler want to confiscation of all war profits? Yes
Did hitler want the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations? yes 



> 5. Did Hitler consider capitalist Great Britain the natural ally of Germany and communist Soviet Union the natural enemy of Germany? Yes.


Did Joe Kennedy support hitler? Yes he did.



> 3. Did Hitler have the German socialists, communists, and social-democrats murdered, driven into exile, or put in the camps? Yes.
> 4.  Did Hitler have the socialist leadership of the Party murdered on the "Night of the Long Knives?"  Yes.



Did Stalin kill other Russian socialist? yes
No other way to swing it starkey thats socialism.  Doesn't matter if he did or didn't achive the set goials he wanted it there by making him a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Massive Fail for this OP.



Another drool post from a blathering idiot.^^^^


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the document stands separate from the whole history of the German fascists and German fascism.  It does not.
> 
> You, like all people dangerous to democracy and freedom, twist the facts to your philosophy.
> 
> The facts clearly reveal that Nazism and German fascism were not socialism.
> 
> Your postings continually on this Board reveal that your personal philosophy has far more in common with Adolf Hitler than Thomas Jefferson.  Without a doubt.  Hitler, not Mussolini, because of your race hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saul Alinsky begone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try imitate Alinsky but you will continue to fail.
Click to expand...


oh sorry was inncorrect this is another blathering post from a blooming idiot.^^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc has lied on all the questions above, has twisted the ones he did not like, created fake answers.

Result: Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.

Result: Massive fail for OP.

Positive For Us: bigrebnc continues to entertain us with his ability to play The Fool.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc has lied on all the questions above, has twisted the ones he did not like, created fake answers.
> 
> Result: Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.
> 
> Result: Massive fail for OP.
> 
> Positive For Us: bigrebnc continues to entertain us with his ability to play The Fool.



The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 

*16. We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.* 
Edeited down, refer to link for entire article.
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*[/QUOTE]


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul Alinsky begone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try imitate Alinsky but you will continue to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sorry was inncorrect this is another blathering post from a blooming idiot.^^^^
Click to expand...


even fruit laughs  at the talking vegetable^^^^


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try imitate Alinsky but you will continue to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh sorry was inncorrect this is another blathering post from a blooming idiot.^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even fruit laughs  at the talking vegetable^^^^
Click to expand...


The village idiot has returned.^^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hitler was not a socialist: absolutely no proof for it.  

If he were when he was absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.

Guess what, bigreb: he did not.

Massive OP fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Hitler was not a socialist: absolutely no proof for it.
> 
> If he were when he was absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.
> 
> Guess what, bigreb: he did not.
> 
> Massive OP fail.



Hitlers calling you a liar jake you are condemed by his words that he spoke on Feb 2. 1920

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 

*16. We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.* 
Edited down, refer to link for the entire article. The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh sorry was inncorrect this is another blathering post from a blooming idiot.^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even fruit laughs  at the talking vegetable^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The village idiot has returned.^^^^
Click to expand...



you are like mcarthur wheeler.



> Wheeler had walked into two Pittsburgh banks and attempted to rob them  in broad daylight.  What made the case peculiar is that he made no  visible attempt at disguise.  The surveillance tapes were key to his  arrest.  There he is with a gun, standing in front of a teller demanding  money.  Yet, when arrested, Wheeler was completely disbelieving.  But I  wore the juice, he said.  Apparently, he  was under the deeply misguided impression that rubbing ones face with  lemon juice rendered it invisible to video cameras.


this spurred a paper that unfortunately is right now behind a subscription wall. it got the ignobel prize in 2001. it is a hoot.

Unskilled and unaware of it: How difficulties in recognizing one's own incompetence lead to inflated self-assessments.              

this follow-up is available for everyone without paying:

"Why the unskilled are unaware: Further explorations of (absent) self-insight among the incompetent"



> abstract:
> People are typically overly optimistic when evaluating the quality of their performance on social and intellectual tasks. *In particular,
> poor performers grossly overestimate their performances because their incompetence deprives them of the skills needed to recognize
> their deficits.* Five studies demonstrated that poor performers lack insight into their shortcomings even in real world settings and when
> given incentives to be accurate. An additional meta-analysis showed that it was lack of insight into their own errors (and not mistaken
> assessments of their peers) that led to overly optimistic estimates among poor performers. Along the way, these studies ruled out recent
> alternative accounts that have been proposed to explain why poor performers hold such positive impressions of their performance.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.



Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.

He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.


----------



## L.K.Eder

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.
> 
> He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.
Click to expand...


you are not in disagreement here

but brownshirts is just a name for the members of the SA.

not two separate organizations.


----------



## RadiomanATL

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.
> 
> He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are not in disagreement here
> 
> but brownshirts is just a name for the members of the SA.
> 
> not two separate organizations.
Click to expand...


You're right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i just remembered, this spring my father found a postcard written by his father (my grandfather) to his little brother (my great-uncle) for his 4th birthday.

my grandfather was a student in berlin, then.

it was this card:








Exponat: Postkarte: "Reichstagsgebäude in Flammen", nach dem 27. Februar 1933


----------



## JakeStarkey

Actions certainly speak louder than words, and, Bigreb, you have certainly prove that here.

If Hitler were a socialist as absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.

Guess what, bigreb: he did not.

Massive OP fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.
> 
> He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.
Click to expand...


And stalin did the same thing to his people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Actions certainly speak louder than words, and, Bigreb, you have certainly prove that here.
> 
> If Hitler were a socialist as absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.
> 
> Guess what, bigreb: he did not.
> 
> Massive OP fail.



The only thing that change hitler was his dictator views. After all socialism is the vehicle dictators use to get to where they want to go.

"Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?" 
Adolf Hitler
quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The only thing that change hitler was his dictator views. After all socialism is the vehicle dictators use to get to where they want to go.
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"
> Adolf Hitler
> quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.



Hitler was not a socialist... he was a fascist.



> Fascism (pronounced /&#712;fæ&#643;&#618;z&#601;m/) is a radical and authoritarian nationalist political ideology.[1][2][3][4] Fascists seek to organize a nation according to corporatist perspectives, values, and systems, including the political system and the economy.[5][6] Fascism was originally founded by Italian national syndicalists in World War I who combined extreme right-wing political views along with collectivism



Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and no matter how many lies and how many times you tell them,  just because you hate anyone who disagrees with you doesn't make them nazis.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that change hitler was his dictator views. After all socialism is the vehicle dictators use to get to where they want to go.
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"
> Adolf Hitler
> quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist... he was a fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism (pronounced /&#712;fæ&#643;&#618;z&#601;m/) is a radical and authoritarian nationalist political ideology.[1][2][3][4] Fascists seek to organize a nation according to corporatist perspectives, values, and systems, including the political system and the economy.[5][6] Fascism was originally founded by Italian national syndicalists in World War I who combined extreme right-wing political views along with collectivism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> and no matter how many lies and how many times you tell them,  just because you hate anyone who disagrees with you doesn't make them nazis.
Click to expand...


Really jillian?

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 

*16. We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.* 
Edited down, refer to the link for the entire article
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*[/QUOTE]


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.
> 
> He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And stalin did the same thing to his people.
Click to expand...


Stalin murdered the communists and socialists in his country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the long knives was Hitler wiping out opposition within his own infrastructure. The brownshirts and the SA.
> 
> He wiped out the communists and social democrats before the NotLK. The Reichstag fire and the subsequent Leipzig Trial is what Hitler used to go after the communists and socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stalin did the same thing to his people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin murdered the communists and socialists in his country?
Click to expand...


so how many of the 60 million that he had killed do you think were communist?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actions certainly speak louder than words, and, Bigreb, you have certainly prove that here.
> 
> If Hitler were a socialist as absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.
> 
> Guess what, bigreb: he did not.
> 
> Massive OP fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that change hitler was his dictator views. After all socialism is the vehicle dictators use to get to where they want to go.
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"   Adolf Hitler quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
Click to expand...


 Didn't think any of us would look it up and put the quote in context, bigrebnc?  Let me help you out then from before and after the quote.

The Communist party had grown in recent years, though internecine squabbling had kept the Left from forming a united front, giving Hitler and his acolytes their opening.  Hitlers party did not scare off business  as did the communists: when asked whether he would nationalize industry, Hitler replied: why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?

Labor projected a special, almost magical, aura for the Nazis, art and literature  celebrated the virtues of the workingmen, echoing similar serenades by the Stakhanovites in Russia and the social realists in America . . . . The workingman was a hero, the nonworking man a degenerate asocial.

Clearly the author doesn't think the Nazis were socialist because he obviously understood they were not considered as part of the Left.  Business _liked _the Nazis.  Thus, the mockery is apparent when Hitler says, in substance, that industry did not need to be nationalized because he had the working man already while also having business supporting him.  He worked with business while glorifying the "working man as a hero. . .".

bigrebnc, you really have to do more than look up quotes and then twist them to fit your philosophy.  You have to study and study and study so you know what the *HELL *your are talking about, then adjust your philosophy to fit the facts.

Stay here long enough and you may get straightened out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actions certainly speak louder than words, and, Bigreb, you have certainly prove that here.
> 
> If Hitler were a socialist as absolute dictator, he would have nationalized industry.
> 
> Guess what, bigreb: he did not.
> 
> Massive OP fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that change hitler was his dictator views. After all socialism is the vehicle dictators use to get to where they want to go.
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"   Adolf Hitler quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't think any of us would look it up and put the quote in context, bigrebnc?  Let me help you out then from before and after the quote.
> 
> &#8221;The Communist party had grown in recent years, though internecine squabbling had kept the Left from forming a united front, giving Hitler and his acolytes their opening.  Hitler&#8217;s party did not scare off business  as did the communists: when asked whether he would nationalize industry, Hitler replied: &#8220;why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Labor projected a special, almost magical, aura for the Nazis, art and literature  celebrated the virtues of the workingmen, echoing similar serenades by the Stakhanovites in Russia and the social realists in America . . . . The workingman was a hero, the nonworking man a degenerate asocial.&#8221;
> 
> Clearly the author doesn't think the Nazis were socialist because he obviously understood they were not considered as part of the Left.  Business _liked _the Nazis.  Thus, the mockery is apparent when Hitler says, in substance, that industry did not need to be nationalized because he had the working man already while also having business supporting him.  He worked with business while glorifying the "working man as a hero. . .".
> 
> bigrebnc, you really have to do more than look up quotes and then twist them to fit your philosophy.  You have to study and study and study so you know what the *HELL *your are talking about, then adjust your philosophy to fit the facts.
> 
> Stay here long enough and you may get straightened out.
Click to expand...




> Didn't think any of us would look it up and put the quote in context, bigrebnc?  Let me help you out then from before and after the quote.



asswipe why did you think I provided the place the quote could be found? jack ass your the one thats bad about twisting anything and everything. So be gone saulk alinsky

Hitler is calling you a liar jake

The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples. 

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated. 

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population. 

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman. 

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens. 

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen. 

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness. 

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich. 

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. 

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 

*10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. *
Therefore we demand: 

*11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.* 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people.* We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. *
*13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. *
*14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. *
*15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.* 

*16. We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.* 
Edited down, refer to the link for the entire article.
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*It sounds like socialism to me*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JakeStarkey

You could call me jimmy crackcorn, your cousin, and it means nothing.  Now answer the constructive criticism.

_Clearly the author doesn't think the Nazis were socialist because he obviously understood they were not considered as part of the Left. Business liked the Nazis. Thus, the mockery is apparent when Hitler says, in substance, that industry did not need to be nationalized because he had the working man already while also having business supporting him. He worked with business while glorifying the "working man as a hero. . .".

bigrebnc, you really have to do more than look up quotes and then twist them to fit your philosophy. You have to study and study and study so you know what the HELL your are talking about, then adjust your philosophy to fit the facts.

Stay here long enough and you may get straightened out._


----------



## jillian

a) i don't read posts that long.

b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.

c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding. 

d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And stalin did the same thing to his people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin murdered the communists and socialists in his country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so how many of the 60 million that he had killed do you think were communist?
Click to expand...


Maybe less than half.

The point, which you fail to understand, is that Hitler _targeted_ socialists and communists. Stalin didn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> a) i don't read posts that long.
> 
> b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
> 
> c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding.
> 
> d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.





> a) i don't read posts that long.


Fine stop giving your opinion.

b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
OH now the rules have been violated? is that how this board stops the truth?

c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding. 
What have I cherry picked?

d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.

Maybe you are the one that needs to learn jillian, I have given you hitlers demands the only weapon you have is denial, have fun swimming in that river.


----------



## JakeStarkey

b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
_OH now the rules have been violated? is that how this board stops the truth?_
*You are spamming, bigrebnc*

c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding. 
_What have I cherry picked?_
*Read my post above*

d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.
_Maybe you are the one that needs to learn jillian, I have given you hitlers demands the only weapon you have is denial, have fun swimming in that river._
*Only you, bigreb, are in denial in this thread.  You have given us only Hitler's demands, which were easily pulled apart by those here far more knowledgable on this matter than you.  

You are the one trying to violate the truth, and that won't be permitted.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You could call me jimmy crackcorn, your cousin, and it means nothing.  Now answer the constructive criticism.
> 
> _Clearly the author doesn't think the Nazis were socialist because he obviously understood they were not considered as part of the Left. Business liked the Nazis. Thus, the mockery is apparent when Hitler says, in substance, that industry did not need to be nationalized because he had the working man already while also having business supporting him. He worked with business while glorifying the "working man as a hero. . .".
> 
> bigrebnc, you really have to do more than look up quotes and then twist them to fit your philosophy. You have to study and study and study so you know what the HELL your are talking about, then adjust your philosophy to fit the facts.
> 
> Stay here long enough and you may get straightened out._



It's time you learn the truth maybe you socialist will finally accept the truth that hitler was a socialist. a dictator that used socialism to gain the power and control to rule his country and people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
> _OH now the rules have been violated? is that how this board stops the truth?_
> *You are spamming, bigrebnc*
> 
> c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding.
> _What have I cherry picked?_
> *Read my post above*
> 
> d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.
> _Maybe you are the one that needs to learn jillian, I have given you hitlers demands the only weapon you have is denial, have fun swimming in that river._
> *Only you, bigreb, are in denial in this thread.  You have given us only Hitler's demands, which were easily pulled apart by those here far more knowledgable on this matter than you.
> 
> You are the one trying to violate the truth, and that won't be permitted.*



Fuck you son of a bitch


----------



## JakeStarkey

One, I am not a socialist.

Two, Hitler was not a socialist.

Three, Hitler did not use "socialism to gain the power and . . .".

Four, you are the dupe of those far smarter but just as bad as you.  You are the equivalent of a Joe McCarthy pawn.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin murdered the communists and socialists in his country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how many of the 60 million that he had killed do you think were communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe less than half.
> 
> The point, which you fail to understand, is that Hitler _targeted_ socialists and communists. Stalin didn't.
Click to expand...


Stalin went after socialist if you didn't do what he wanted.
A primary issue around which these party struggles centered was the course of the Russian economy. The right wing, led by Bukharin, favored granting concessions to the peasantry and continuing Lenin's New Economic Policy (NEP). The left, represented by Kamenev and Zinoviev, wished to proceed with industrialization on a large scale at the expense of the peasants. Stalin's position wavered, depending on the political situation, and the NEP continued until 1928 with considerable success. Then Stalin reversed this policy and inaugurated collectivization of agriculture and the Five-Year Plan. *Ruthless measures were taken against the kulaks, the farmers who had risen to prosperity under the NEP.*


Read more: Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power  Infoplease.com Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power &mdash; Infoplease.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
> _OH now the rules have been violated? is that how this board stops the truth?_
> *You are spamming, bigrebnc*
> 
> c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding.
> _What have I cherry picked?_
> *Read my post above*
> 
> d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.
> _Maybe you are the one that needs to learn jillian, I have given you hitlers demands the only weapon you have is denial, have fun swimming in that river._
> *Only you, bigreb, are in denial in this thread.  You have given us only Hitler's demands, which were easily pulled apart by those here far more knowledgable on this matter than you.
> 
> You are the one trying to violate the truth, and that won't be permitted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you son of a bitch
Click to expand...


So now you are only defense is to insult my mother?  Really?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Confirmation bias example. Classic. 


It's just the same thing as Pube's old theory of "There are no leftist Americans". There's no bad people on the right side. Ergo, if they're bad then they must be on the left.

Illogical as hell, but some people just can't face reality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> One, I am not a socialist.
> 
> Two, Hitler was not a socialist.
> 
> Three, Hitler did not use "socialism to gain the power and . . .".
> 
> Four, you are the dupe of those far smarter but just as bad as you.  You are the equivalent of a Joe McCarthy pawn.





> One, I am not a socialist.


Fuck you lying son of a bitch


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how many of the 60 million that he had killed do you think were communist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe less than half.
> 
> The point, which you fail to understand, is that Hitler _targeted_ socialists and communists. Stalin didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin went after socialist if you didn't do what he wanted.
> A primary issue around which these party struggles centered was the course of the Russian economy. The right wing, led by Bukharin, favored granting concessions to the peasantry and continuing Lenin's New Economic Policy (NEP). The left, represented by Kamenev and Zinoviev, wished to proceed with industrialization on a large scale at the expense of the peasants. Stalin's position wavered, depending on the political situation, and the NEP continued until 1928 with considerable success. Then Stalin reversed this policy and inaugurated collectivization of agriculture and the Five-Year Plan. *Ruthless measures were taken against the kulaks, the farmers who had risen to prosperity under the NEP.*
> 
> 
> Read more: Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power  Infoplease.com Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power &mdash; Infoplease.com
Click to expand...


You realize none of that helps your case, right? And doesn't disprove what I said. Stalin didn't target communists or socialists simply because they were communist or Socialist. Hitler did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> b) you're in violation of board copyright rules. cut down the quote to comply with those rules.
> _OH now the rules have been violated? is that how this board stops the truth?_
> *You are spamming, bigrebnc*
> 
> c) you're cherrypicking a couple of things and not understanding.
> _What have I cherry picked?_
> *Read my post above*
> 
> d) i'm not going to bother explaining why you're showing a lack of understanding because you aren't worth the time and won't learn anything from it.
> _Maybe you are the one that needs to learn jillian, I have given you hitlers demands the only weapon you have is denial, have fun swimming in that river._
> *Only you, bigreb, are in denial in this thread.  You have given us only Hitler's demands, which were easily pulled apart by those here far more knowledgable on this matter than you.
> 
> You are the one trying to violate the truth, and that won't be permitted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are only defense is to insult my mother?  Really?
Click to expand...


Why the hell not even hitlers words will not trun your socialist mind so fuck you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.

Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.

Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe less than half.
> 
> The point, which you fail to understand, is that Hitler _targeted_ socialists and communists. Stalin didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin went after socialist if you didn't do what he wanted.
> A primary issue around which these party struggles centered was the course of the Russian economy. The right wing, led by Bukharin, favored granting concessions to the peasantry and continuing Lenin's New Economic Policy (NEP). The left, represented by Kamenev and Zinoviev, wished to proceed with industrialization on a large scale at the expense of the peasants. Stalin's position wavered, depending on the political situation, and the NEP continued until 1928 with considerable success. Then Stalin reversed this policy and inaugurated collectivization of agriculture and the Five-Year Plan. *Ruthless measures were taken against the kulaks, the farmers who had risen to prosperity under the NEP.*
> 
> 
> Read more: Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power  Infoplease.com Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power &mdash; Infoplease.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize none of that helps your case, right? And doesn't disprove what I said. Stalin didn't target communists or socialists simply because they were communist or Socialist. Hitler did.
Click to expand...


The kulaks worked with lenin to take the lands from the original owners so they were communist. Stalin had the kulaks killed, jailed or forced them out. So here he was in fact going after communist.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin went after socialist if you didn't do what he wanted.
> A primary issue around which these party struggles centered was the course of the Russian economy. The right wing, led by Bukharin, favored granting concessions to the peasantry and continuing Lenin's New Economic Policy (NEP). The left, represented by Kamenev and Zinoviev, wished to proceed with industrialization on a large scale at the expense of the peasants. Stalin's position wavered, depending on the political situation, and the NEP continued until 1928 with considerable success. Then Stalin reversed this policy and inaugurated collectivization of agriculture and the Five-Year Plan. *Ruthless measures were taken against the kulaks, the farmers who had risen to prosperity under the NEP.*
> 
> 
> Read more: Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power  Infoplease.com Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin: Rise to Power &mdash; Infoplease.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize none of that helps your case, right? And doesn't disprove what I said. Stalin didn't target communists or socialists simply because they were communist or Socialist. Hitler did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kulaks worked with lenin to take the lands from the original owners so they were communist. Stalin had the kulaks killed, jailed or forced them out. So here he was in fact going after communist.
Click to expand...


He wasn't targeting them _because_ they were communist, pickle-dick.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are right, radio, and even if bigreb was correct (imagine that! the world would wobble on its axis), the comparison with Nazi German is fallacious.  bigreb loses at every point.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.
> 
> Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.
> 
> Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.



The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize none of that helps your case, right? And doesn't disprove what I said. Stalin didn't target communists or socialists simply because they were communist or Socialist. Hitler did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kulaks worked with lenin to take the lands from the original owners so they were communist. Stalin had the kulaks killed, jailed or forced them out. So here he was in fact going after communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't targeting them _because_ they were communist, pickle-dick.
Click to expand...


Needle dick go back a few post I said stalin went after socialst if they did not do as he wanted. or are you selective reading?

Thats the same way with hitler if you did not see things his way no matter what you were you would end up dead.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.
> 
> Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.
> 
> Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?
Click to expand...


A dictator uses capitalism as well, too.  Look at the last 150 years for examples.  Hitler is one of those examples: he co-opted both business and the working man.  That is why he laughed at socialism, bigreb.

Now consider Ass Lick, NC, where  you live.  The governments owns, maintains, and pays the bill for the operation and personnel of the police department, the fire department, possibly the gas and electric companies, and other public services, perhaps the library.  Those are socialistic operations, and I doubt you would give them up.  A private library or utility or construction company may do business with the Ass Lick government.  Those companies will have to follow government requirements, which is called 'regulation' not 'socialism.'

Go study the site Trusted Criminals: White Collar ... - Google Books for examples of big business doing quite well by Nazi Germany.

Do you understand the difference now?


----------



## Ravi

hitler = fucked in the head

buggerreb = fucked in the head

there is no diffeence.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.
> 
> Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.
> 
> Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dictator uses capitalism as well, too.  Look at the last 150 years for examples.  Hitler is one of those examples: he co-opted both business and the working man.  That is why he laughed at socialism, bigreb.
> 
> Now consider Ass Lick, NC, where  you live.  The governments owns, maintains, and pays the bill for the operation and personnel of the police department, the fire department, possibly the gas and electric companies, and other public services, perhaps the library.  Those are socialistic operations, and I doubt you would give them up.  A private library or utility or construction company may do business with the Ass Lick government.  Those companies will have to follow government requirements, which is called 'regulation' not 'socialism.'
> 
> Go study the site Trusted Criminals: White Collar ... - Google Books for examples of big business doing quite well by Nazi Germany.
> 
> Do you understand the difference now?
Click to expand...





> A dictator uses capitalism as well, too.  Look at the last 150 years for examples.


The only way that will happen is through socialism. One government program here another government program there a few laws to intrap the fat blotted free loaders and bam you have a dictatorship.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> hitler = fucked in the head
> 
> buggerreb = fucked in the head
> 
> there is no diffeence.



moron = head up their ass

ravi= head up his ass

there's no difference


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> hitler = fucked in the head
> 
> buggerreb = fucked in the head
> 
> there is no diffeence.



what about the six million Jews?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kulaks worked with lenin to take the lands from the original owners so they were communist. Stalin had the kulaks killed, jailed or forced them out. So here he was in fact going after communist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't targeting them _because_ they were communist, pickle-dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needle dick go back a few post I said stalin went after socialst if they did not do as he wanted.
Click to expand...


I saw that...and I already answered it retard. He did not go after them _simply because they were socialist or communist._ Hitler did.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> or are you selective reading?



I think it's clear who is selectively reading and cherrypicking here. And it ain't me.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Thats the same way with hitler if you did not see things his way no matter what you were you would end up dead.



Thats the same with every dictator you artard. It doesn't mean that they rose to power via socialism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

> The only way that will happen is through socialism. One government program here another government program there a few laws to intrap the fat blotted free loaders and bam you have a dictatorship.



That is not so, bigreb.  We have demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt here that Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.  Thus your own example destroys your theory above.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What a massive OP fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't targeting them _because_ they were communist, pickle-dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needle dick go back a few post I said stalin went after socialst if they did not do as he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that...and I already answered it retard. He did not go after them _simply because they were socialist or communist._ Hitler did.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are you selective reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's clear who is selectively reading and cherrypicking here. And it ain't me.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the same way with hitler if you did not see things his way no matter what you were you would end up dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the same with every dictator you artard. It doesn't mean that they rose to power via socialism.
Click to expand...




> I saw that...and I already answered it retard. He did not go after them _simply because they were socialist or communist._ Hitler did.



I love how people defend hitler when it comes to socialism



> I think it's clear who is selectively reading and cherrypicking here. And it ain't me.



Definition of SOCIALISM
1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 
2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state 
3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done

Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I love how people defend hitler when it comes to socialism



Nobody defended Hitler, retard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The only way that will happen is through socialism. One government program here another government program there a few laws to intrap the fat blotted free loaders and bam you have a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not so, bigreb.  We have demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt here that Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.  Thus your own example destroys your theory above.
Click to expand...


in your wold you can believe anything you want to. You can make it into anything you want. But only you can live in your world.


----------



## RadiomanATL

> Dictatorship:
> 
> Generic term used to describe any government controlled by a single individual and giving the people little or no individual freedom. Typically a person who rules by threat of force.  People who are loyal to a dictatorship swear allegiance to the person first and the country second. *Fascism, Theocracies, Monarchies and Communism*  can all be dictatorships. A Republic cannot be a dictatorship. Examples of Dictatorship include North Korea and Cuba.



Read your own link next time retard.

You fucking morons are going "derp-a-derp...Hitler was a dictator....Stalin was a dictator...OMFG, Hitler was teh SOCIALISTISM!!".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how people defend hitler when it comes to socialism Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
> g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
> Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody defended Hitler, retard.
Click to expand...


like the way you left out what was posted in that reply


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> Dictatorship:
> 
> Generic term used to describe any government controlled by a single individual and giving the people little or no individual freedom. Typically a person who rules by threat of force.  People who are loyal to a dictatorship swear allegiance to the person first and the country second. *Fascism, Theocracies, Monarchies and Communism*  can all be dictatorships. A Republic cannot be a dictatorship. Examples of Dictatorship include North Korea and Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own link next time retard.
> 
> You fucking morons are going "derp-a-derp...Hitler was a dictator....Stalin was a dictator...OMFG, Hitler was teh SOCIALISTISM!!".
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how people defend hitler when it comes to socialism Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
> g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
> Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody defended Hitler, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like to way you left out what was posted in that reply
Click to expand...


"Like to way"?

Whats "like to way"?

English motherfucker, do you speak it?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictatorship:
> 
> Generic term used to describe any government controlled by a single individual and giving the people little or no individual freedom. Typically a person who rules by threat of force.  People who are loyal to a dictatorship swear allegiance to the person first and the country second. *Fascism, Theocracies, Monarchies and Communism*  can all be dictatorships. A Republic cannot be a dictatorship. Examples of Dictatorship include North Korea and Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own link next time retard.
> 
> You fucking morons are going "derp-a-derp...Hitler was a dictator....Stalin was a dictator...OMFG, Hitler was teh SOCIALISTISM!!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
Click to expand...


Posting videos of additional retards doesn't help your case,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody defended Hitler, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the way you left out what was posted in that reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> 
> I don't know
> 
> English motherfucker, do you speak it?
Click to expand...


already changed it asswipe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own link next time retard.
> 
> You fucking morons are going "derp-a-derp...Hitler was a dictator....Stalin was a dictator...OMFG, Hitler was teh SOCIALISTISM!!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting videos of additional retards doesn't help your case,
Click to expand...


Of course using the retard word means you won and you are right, that is until you actually watch the video and listen to what the expert says.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> like to way you left out what was posted in that reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> 
> I don't know
> 
> English motherfucker, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already changed it asswipe.
Click to expand...


Altering quotes is a no-no.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that will happen is through socialism. One government program here another government program there a few laws to intrap the fat blotted free loaders and bam you have a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not so, bigreb.  We have demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt here that Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.  Thus your own example destroys your theory above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in your wold you can believe anything you want to. You can make it into anything you want. But only you can live in your world.
Click to expand...


In other words, you admit you fail.  By your own posting below, you destroyed your OP.

Definition of SOCIALISM
1: any of various economic and political theories *advocating collective or governmental ownership *and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
2a : a system of society or group living in which there is *no private property *b : a system or condition of society in which *the means of production are owned and controlled by the state*
3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done

By your own posted definitions above, Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Going to gun show I will be back.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> like the way you left out what was posted in that reply



As an aside, this is _exactly _what you do.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not so, bigreb.  We have demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt here that Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.  Thus your own example destroys your theory above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your wold you can believe anything you want to. You can make it into anything you want. But only you can live in your world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you admit you fail.  By your own posting below, you destroyed your OP.
> 
> Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories *advocating collective or governmental ownership *and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is *no private property *b : a system or condition of society in which *the means of production are owned and controlled by the state*
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> By your own posted definitions above, Nazi Germany was not a socialist government.
Click to expand...


His own links destroy his argument as well:

Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship



> Dictatorship:
> 
> Generic term used to describe any government controlled by a single individual and giving the people little or no individual freedom. Typically a person who rules by threat of force.  People who are loyal to a dictatorship swear allegiance to the person first and the country second. *Fascism, Theocracies, Monarchies and Communism  can all be dictatorships.* A Republic cannot be a dictatorship. Examples of Dictatorship include North Korea and Cuba. TOP



Hitler was a fascist. Stalin was a communist. Two different political ideologies, both of which lead to dictatorships.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Going to gun show I will be back.



Don't shoot yourself in the foot anymore than you've done here


----------



## JakeStarkey

Good show, RadiomanATL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> 
> I don't know
> 
> English motherfucker, do you speak it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already changed it asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altering quotes is a no-no.
Click to expand...


If I made the quote and left what you posted and added the change to the typo it's not a no no


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> already changed it asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altering quotes is a no-no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I made the quote and left what you posted and added the change to the typo it's not a no no
Click to expand...


You altered a quote. Period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to gun show I will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot yourself in the foot anymore than you've done here
Click to expand...


Still waiting on you to prove that point.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting videos of additional retards doesn't help your case,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course using the retard word means you won and you are right, that is until you actually watch the video and listen to what the expert says.
Click to expand...


I know all I need to know about his position from the lower third scroll on the bottom of the screen. 100% more herp-a-derp that ignores history, fact, and word definitions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Altering quotes is a no-no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I made the quote and left what you posted and added the change to the typo it's not a no no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
Click to expand...


I added the typo I did not alter your words. are you that anal? Are you that vindictive?
So fuck you retard.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I made the quote and left what you posted and added the change to the typo it's not a no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I added the typo I did not alter your words. are you that anal? Are you that vindictive?
> So fuck you retard.
Click to expand...


You altered a quote. Period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting videos of additional retards doesn't help your case,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course using the retard word means you won and you are right, that is until you actually watch the video and listen to what the expert says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all I need to know about his position from the lower third scroll on the bottom of the screen. 100% more herp-a-derp that ignores history, fact, and word definitions.
Click to expand...




George Reisman
George Reisman


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course using the retard word means you won and you are right, that is until you actually watch the video and listen to what the expert says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all I need to know about his position from the lower third scroll on the bottom of the screen. 100% more herp-a-derp that ignores history, fact, and word definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Reisman
> George Reisman
Click to expand...

Yes, we know he is full of herp-a-derp. No need to post his name any more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the typo I did not alter your words. are you that anal? Are you that vindictive?
> So fuck you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
Click to expand...


Well fuck you son of a bitch and that goes for your sock puppet starkey. My words if it's a typo I will alter it if you have a question about it. You asked


This is not altering it's correcting a typo when questioned about it.
"Like to way"?
Like the way
Whats "like to way"?
I guess everybody alters a reply according to you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all I need to know about his position from the lower third scroll on the bottom of the screen. 100% more herp-a-derp that ignores history, fact, and word definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Reisman
> George Reisman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he is full of herp-a-derp. No need to post his name any more.
Click to expand...


Didn';t watch the video I see all you can do is just pile on more derp. Good form there radio dickhead.


----------



## Ravi

Hitler altered quotes.
Rebbugger alters quotes.

Rebbugger = Hitler


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I added the typo I did not alter your words. are you that anal? Are you that vindictive?
> So fuck you retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fuck you son of a bitch and that goes for your sock puppet starkey. My words if it's a typo I will alter it if you have a question about it. You asked
> 
> 
> This is not altering it's correcting a typo when questioned about it.
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> I guess everybody alters a reply according to you.
Click to expand...


You altered a quote. Period.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to gun show I will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot yourself in the foot anymore than you've done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on you to prove that point.
Click to expand...


Just because you are too stupid to understand doesn't mean the rest of us are


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Reisman
> George Reisman
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he is full of herp-a-derp. No need to post his name any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn';t watch the video I see all you can do is just pile on more derp. Good form there radio dickhead.
Click to expand...


Why should I watch a video that regurgitates your already discredited premise. Repetition does not make it more true. Unless you are a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he is full of herp-a-derp. No need to post his name any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn';t watch the video I see all you can do is just pile on more derp. Good form there radio dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I watch a video that regurgitates your already discredited premise. Repetition does not make it more true. Unless you are a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory.
Click to expand...


because it makes your argument weak and worthless. But keep giving your opinion as fact, doesn't matter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you son of a bitch and that goes for your sock puppet starkey. My words if it's a typo I will alter it if you have a question about it. You asked
> 
> 
> This is not altering it's correcting a typo when questioned about it.
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> I guess everybody alters a reply according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
Click to expand...


I wasn't hiding anything yoiu asked what I meant, and I posted what I meant don't like it? pound sand


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc blew up his OP: priceless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc blew up his OP: priceless.



more drool from the mouth breather.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nothing, in other words, from you.  Hitler was not a socialist.  Nazi Germany was not a socialist state.  Your own sources at times prove the opposite of your OP.  What else do you want us to say, bigrebnc?  You, because you twist facts to fit your philosophy, blew up your OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Nothing, in other words, from you.  Hitler was not a socialist.  Nazi Germany was not a socialist state.  Your own sources at times prove the opposite of your OP.  What else do you want us to say, bigrebnc?  You, because you twist facts to fit your philosophy, blew up your OP.



Hitlers historical recorded words say other wise starkey believes his opinion is the word. But hitlers words call starkey a liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are talking about your OP that you cannot only not support but in fact actually blow up.  Epic, massive fail, perhaps the best in more than a year.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> We are talking about your OP that you cannot only not support but in fact actually blow up.  Epic, massive fail, perhaps the best in more than a year.



Nope can't watch the video shut the fuck up. Hitler words just supported the OP. So shut the fuck up


----------



## JakeStarkey

The propaganda film is not the point here.  You could not even tell when it was filmed, for heaven's sake.  You, bigreb, you yourself, blew up your own OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jakestarkey said:


> the propaganda film is not the point here.  You could not even tell when it was filmed, for heaven's sake.  You, bigreb, you yourself, blew up your own op.



oh your unwaviering support of hitler is all telling about yourself starkey.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Silly comment.  bigrebnc, support your own OP, don't blow it up, then get mad at others.  That's just stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Silly comment.  bigrebnc, support your own OP, don't blow it up, then get mad at others.  That's just stupid.



Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.


----------



## L.K.Eder

propaganda is defined as having no truth.

1945 is defined as being before 1940


socialism is defined as anything the obese couch potato has heard about from talk radio as being really really bad.

this thread delivers.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly comment.  bigrebnc, support your own OP, don't blow it up, then get mad at others.  That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.
Click to expand...


hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..


----------



## JakeStarkey

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly comment.  bigrebnc, support your own OP, don't blow it up, then get mad at others.  That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..
Click to expand...


bigreb doesn't even understand political definitions much less economic definitions.

He is a tool, period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigreb doesn't even understand political definitions much less economic definitions.
> 
> He is a tool, period.
Click to expand...


no tool boy you are the one that doesn't understand and you're to stupid to explain it to.  You and the bitch eder can keep lying to yourseleves if you want to, thats fine be a good socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly comment.  bigrebnc, support your own OP, don't blow it up, then get mad at others.  That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..
Click to expand...


Do I hear sheep in the distance? Baha baha bahabaaaaaaa....


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're defending hitler like a sheepdog watches over the flock of sheeple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I hear sheep in the distance? Baha baha bahabaaaaaaa....
Click to expand...


did you find out what happened to gottfried feder?

or gregor strasser?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.
> 
> Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.
> 
> Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?
Click to expand...


ask they guys hitler kowtowed to in the 20's to get tha votes.


----------



## L.K.Eder

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to gun show I will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot yourself in the foot anymore than you've done here
Click to expand...


shit, he is in vicinity of guns?

not surprised, just concerned.

i am thinking as always for the children.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler was misunderstood. by you, e.g..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigreb doesn't even understand political definitions much less economic definitions.
> 
> He is a tool, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no tool boy you are the one that doesn't understand and you're to stupid to explain it to.  You and the bitch eder can keep lying to yourseleves if you want to, thats fine be a good socialist.
Click to expand...


I vote Republican, so that equates to socialism?  I know that Hitler was not a socialist, but a killer of socialists, and that makes me a socialist?

You are a tool for someone, bigrebnc, and that person or entity is obviously unAmerican, if it has you spewing such nonsense.


----------



## JakeStarkey

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.  You can insult me, but not my family.  Make sure you understand that.
> 
> Hitler's words were only that and never put into action.  His actions clearly demonstrate that he was not a socialist.  He had business and the working man on his own side as the entire context around your excerpted quote demonstrated.
> 
> Your OP is  massive fail.  You are unable to defend it at any level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask they guys hitler kowtowed to in the 20's to get tha votes.
Click to expand...


Your own source earlier on p. 74 clearly stated that business was quite happy with Hitler.


----------



## L.K.Eder

this thread is like "shoot the freak" on the boardwalk on coney island.

just for free, without guilt. 


and the freak is not moving.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only fail asswipe is the denial on your part. A dictaor uses socialism  to obtain control.  Tell mr expert just how free and independent were the people in germany? Could busniess keep a profit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask they guys hitler kowtowed to in the 20's to get tha votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own source earlier on p. 74 clearly stated that business was quite happy with Hitler.
Click to expand...


hitler had some splaining to do after release from prison.

he had to hustle to get campaign money.

that is why a foot note was added to the 25-Punkte-Programm.

that's why the 12 years between the publication of the program and the rise to power of the NSDAP are crucial.

the program was  written by at least 3 authors.

hitler was the label.

the "socialist" points were authored by drexler and feder, mainly by feder.

now just look up what happened to feder.

he was lucky and wasn't killed like the real socialists and the national*socialist*s.

but his points were not implemented.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask they guys hitler kowtowed to in the 20's to get tha votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source earlier on p. 74 clearly stated that business was quite happy with Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler had some splaining to do after release from prison.
> 
> he had to hustle to get campaign money.
> 
> that is why a foot note was added to the 25-Punkte-Programm.
> 
> that's why the 12 years between the publication of the program and the rise to power of the NSDAP are crucial.
> 
> the program was  written by at least 3 authors.
> 
> hitler was the label.
> 
> the "socialist" points were authored by drexler and feder, mainly by feder.
> 
> now just look up what happened to feder.
> 
> he was lucky and wasn't killed like the real socialists and the national*socialist*s.
> 
> but his points were not implemented.
Click to expand...


Who gave the speech? 
Who took control of the party? 
Who renamed the party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

For those who may have forgotten about the video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw[/ame]

The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party 

The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi. 
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed

He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.

10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. 

Therefore we demand: 

11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished. 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. 

13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. 

14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. 

15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions. 

COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related[/ame]

Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist


Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]

Definition of SOCIALISM
1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 
2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state 
3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done

Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
George Reisman this validates what I started with.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian

Have fun kiddies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigreb doesn't even understand political definitions much less economic definitions.
> 
> He is a tool, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no tool boy you are the one that doesn't understand and you're to stupid to explain it to.  You and the bitch eder can keep lying to yourseleves if you want to, thats fine be a good socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I vote Republican, so that equates to socialism?  I know that Hitler was not a socialist, but a killer of socialists, and that makes me a socialist?
> 
> You are a tool for someone, bigrebnc, and that person or entity is obviously unAmerican, if it has you spewing such nonsense.
Click to expand...


Liar


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source earlier on p. 74 clearly stated that business was quite happy with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler had some splaining to do after release from prison.
> 
> he had to hustle to get campaign money.
> 
> that is why a foot note was added to the 25-Punkte-Programm.
> 
> that's why the 12 years between the publication of the program and the rise to power of the NSDAP are crucial.
> 
> the program was  written by at least 3 authors.
> 
> hitler was the label.
> 
> the "socialist" points were authored by drexler and feder, mainly by feder.
> 
> now just look up what happened to feder.
> 
> he was lucky and wasn't killed like the real socialists and the national*socialist*s.
> 
> but his points were not implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gave the speech?
> Who took control of the party?
> Who renamed the party?
Click to expand...


hitler gave the speech, his first name is spelled adolf. 

the movie you posted was about adolph.

hitler is associated with swastikas not sauwastikas.

the movie was made "under the auspices of the british government"

big hint for propaganda.

it was copyrighted in MCMLX, which is 1940, which is during WWII and before Adolf Hitler's suicide.

the movie conveyed some truth.

that's what propaganda is about.


hitler was the spokesperson of the early NSDAP. he also was very influential. but he was not a dictator, then. just a party hack.

hitler did not rename the DAP.

this is a technicality, but important.

hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.

a classic purge.

this is the only point you have, vegetable.

a purge can occur within a party, that's the Röhm-Putsch. that can be compared to trotsky,  berija, etc.

basically just look up the names i am dropping and you can learn a lot, dear reader. 


the elimination of commies, sozis et al was not a purge that can be compared to stalin's purges the way you tried to.

stop eating those north korean fortune cookies.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i have gathered a lot of evidence.

bigreb1775 is overweight, old (at least 60, but still 6 in his mind), and unemployed. he is easily frustrated, but compensates by blaming "socialists".

his day comprises listening to talk-radio, watching John Wayne DVD's, and eating lard.

he probably has a parrot which is more eloquent than himself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler had some splaining to do after release from prison.
> 
> he had to hustle to get campaign money.
> 
> that is why a foot note was added to the 25-Punkte-Programm.
> 
> that's why the 12 years between the publication of the program and the rise to power of the NSDAP are crucial.
> 
> the program was  written by at least 3 authors.
> 
> hitler was the label.
> 
> the "socialist" points were authored by drexler and feder, mainly by feder.
> 
> now just look up what happened to feder.
> 
> he was lucky and wasn't killed like the real socialists and the national*socialist*s.
> 
> but his points were not implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave the speech?
> Who took control of the party?
> Who renamed the party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler gave the speech, his first name is spelled adolf.
> 
> the movie you posted was about adolph.
> 
> hitler is associated with swastikas not sauwastikas.
> 
> the movie was made "under the auspices of the british government"
> 
> big hint for propaganda.
> 
> it was copyrighted in MCMLX, which is 1940, which is during WWII and before Adolf Hitler's suicide.
> 
> the movie conveyed some truth.
> 
> that's what propaganda is about.
> 
> 
> hitler was the spokesperson of the early NSDAP. he also was very influential. but he was not a dictator, then. just a party hack.
> 
> hitler did not rename the DAP.
> 
> this is a technicality, but important.
> 
> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.
> 
> a classic purge.
> 
> this is the only point you have, vegetable.
> 
> a purge can occur within a party, that's the Röhm-Putsch. that can be compared to trotsky,  berija, etc.
> 
> basically just look up the names i am dropping and you can learn a lot, dear reader.
> 
> 
> the elimination of commies, sozis et al was not a purge that can be compared to stalin's purges the way you tried to.
> 
> stop eating those north korean fortune cookies.
Click to expand...




> hitler gave the speech, his first name is spelled adolf. the movie you posted was about adolph.


Hitler was his last name and the most known name. Hitler will do.



> hitler is associated with swastikas not sauwastikas.
> 
> the movie was made "under the auspices of the british government"
> 
> big hint for propaganda.



Can you point out any lies fom that video? If so point them out and give a valid source.



> hitler did not rename the DAP.



Source it . and give the date you think the german workers party was changed to National socialist germans workers party.



> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.


In the mind of a dictator he must remove anyone who miught have been in control of a party so he can take full control.
and the rest of the drool was that of the village idiot no need to reply to.


----------



## bag

niiiice reference. emmm ok.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> i have gathered a lot of evidence.
> 
> bigreb1775 is overweight, old (at least 60, but still 6 in his mind), and unemployed. he is easily frustrated, but compensates by blaming "socialists".
> 
> his day comprises listening to talk-radio, watching John Wayne DVD's, and eating lard.
> 
> he probably has a parrot which is more eloquent than himself.



Son you know  as much about me as you do of hitler. which is nothing.
My age is in my profile
I'm 6' 7" tall 280lbs.
Biceps 20"
Chest 64"
Waist line 38"
I am a licened plumber so I have a job
John wayne was a chicken shit bastard he got a cushioned job in hollywood during WWII
Parrot? If I amunemployed how could I offered a parrot? Do you know how much they cost?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave the speech?
> Who took control of the party?
> Who renamed the party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler gave the speech, his first name is spelled adolf.
> 
> the movie you posted was about adolph.
> 
> hitler is associated with swastikas not sauwastikas.
> 
> the movie was made "under the auspices of the british government"
> 
> big hint for propaganda.
> 
> it was copyrighted in MCMLX, which is 1940, which is during WWII and before Adolf Hitler's suicide.
> 
> the movie conveyed some truth.
> 
> that's what propaganda is about.
> 
> 
> hitler was the spokesperson of the early NSDAP. he also was very influential. but he was not a dictator, then. just a party hack.
> 
> hitler did not rename the DAP.
> 
> this is a technicality, but important.
> 
> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.
> 
> a classic purge.
> 
> this is the only point you have, vegetable.
> 
> a purge can occur within a party, that's the Röhm-Putsch. that can be compared to trotsky,  berija, etc.
> 
> basically just look up the names i am dropping and you can learn a lot, dear reader.
> 
> 
> the elimination of commies, sozis et al was not a purge that can be compared to stalin's purges the way you tried to.
> 
> stop eating those north korean fortune cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was his last name and the most known name. Hitler will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point out any lies fom that video? If so point them out and give a valid source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler did not rename the DAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source it . and give the date you think the german workers party was changed to National socialist germans workers party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mind of a dictator he must remove anyone who miught have been in control of a party so he can take full control.
> and the rest of the drool was that of the village idiot no need to reply to.
Click to expand...



it has been sourced and told.

*you* have been told


now realize that you are just a chew toy.


you have a lot of homework to do before you can ask new questions.

and some apologizing for you incessant lying, too.

this will never happen of course.

that's why the biting pear of salamanca frowns upon your shenanigans.

lol, wut


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have gathered a lot of evidence.
> 
> bigreb1775 is overweight, old (at least 60, but still 6 in his mind), and unemployed. he is easily frustrated, but compensates by blaming "socialists".
> 
> his day comprises listening to talk-radio, watching John Wayne DVD's, and eating lard.
> 
> he probably has a parrot which is more eloquent than himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son you know  as much about me as you do of hitler. which is nothing.
> My age is in my profile
> I'm 6' 7" tall 280lbs.
> Biceps 20"
> Chest 64"
> Waist line 38"
> I am a licened plumber so I have a job
> John wayne was a chicken shit bastard he got a cushioned job in hollywood during WWII
> Parrot? If I amunemployed how could I offered a parrot? Do you know how much they cost?
Click to expand...



you sound like a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have gathered a lot of evidence.
> 
> bigreb1775 is overweight, old (at least 60, but still 6 in his mind), and unemployed. he is easily frustrated, but compensates by blaming "socialists".
> 
> his day comprises listening to talk-radio, watching John Wayne DVD's, and eating lard.
> 
> he probably has a parrot which is more eloquent than himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son you know  as much about me as you do of hitler. which is nothing.
> My age is in my profile
> I'm 6' 7" tall 280lbs.
> Biceps 20"
> Chest 64"
> Waist line 38"
> I am a licened plumber so I have a job
> John wayne was a chicken shit bastard he got a cushioned job in hollywood during WWII
> Parrot? If I amunemployed how could I offered a parrot? Do you know how much they cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a socialist.
Click to expand...


Let's clear your lie up right now. Hell fucking no I am not a socialist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son you know  as much about me as you do of hitler. which is nothing.
> My age is in my profile
> I'm 6' 7" tall 280lbs.
> Biceps 20"
> Chest 64"
> Waist line 38"
> I am a licened plumber so I have a job
> John wayne was a chicken shit bastard he got a cushioned job in hollywood during WWII
> Parrot? If I amunemployed how could I offered a parrot? Do you know how much they cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's clear your lie up right now. Hell fucking no I am not a socialist.
Click to expand...


aha, the plot thickens.

real socialists totally deny being socialists.

that's part of their devious nature.

you have been exposed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler gave the speech, his first name is spelled adolf.
> 
> the movie you posted was about adolph.
> 
> hitler is associated with swastikas not sauwastikas.
> 
> the movie was made "under the auspices of the british government"
> 
> big hint for propaganda.
> 
> it was copyrighted in MCMLX, which is 1940, which is during WWII and before Adolf Hitler's suicide.
> 
> the movie conveyed some truth.
> 
> that's what propaganda is about.
> 
> 
> hitler was the spokesperson of the early NSDAP. he also was very influential. but he was not a dictator, then. just a party hack.
> 
> hitler did not rename the DAP.
> 
> this is a technicality, but important.
> 
> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.
> 
> a classic purge.
> 
> this is the only point you have, vegetable.
> 
> a purge can occur within a party, that's the Röhm-Putsch. that can be compared to trotsky,  berija, etc.
> 
> basically just look up the names i am dropping and you can learn a lot, dear reader.
> 
> 
> the elimination of commies, sozis et al was not a purge that can be compared to stalin's purges the way you tried to.
> 
> stop eating those north korean fortune cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was his last name and the most known name. Hitler will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point out any lies fom that video? If so point them out and give a valid source.
> 
> Source it . and give the date you think the german workers party was changed to National socialist germans workers party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitler later took control of the party, by eliminating those who opposed his ideology and those who were dangerous to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mind of a dictator he must remove anyone who miught have been in control of a party so he can take full control.
> and the rest of the drool was that of the village idiot no need to reply to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it has been sourced and told.
> 
> *you* have been told
> 
> 
> now realize that you are just a chew toy.
> 
> 
> you have a lot of homework to do before you can ask new questions.
> 
> and some apologizing for you incessant lying, too.
> 
> this will never happen of course.
> 
> that's why the biting pear of salamanca frowns upon your shenanigans.
> 
> lol, wut
Click to expand...


OH I have beentold? yep by you and it's your lies that are defending hitler Just like a good germen socialist. I wouldn't want any connection with the dictator that killed millions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's clear your lie up right now. Hell fucking no I am not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aha, the plot thickens.
> 
> real socialists totally deny being socialists.
> 
> that's part of their devious nature.
> 
> you have been exposed.
Click to expand...


Alinsky rule's are being played. but not working eder you need to try something new. How about a little honesty?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was his last name and the most known name. Hitler will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point out any lies fom that video? If so point them out and give a valid source.
> 
> Source it . and give the date you think the german workers party was changed to National socialist germans workers party.
> 
> In the mind of a dictator he must remove anyone who miught have been in control of a party so he can take full control.
> and the rest of the drool was that of the village idiot no need to reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has been sourced and told.
> 
> *you* have been told
> 
> 
> now realize that you are just a chew toy.
> 
> 
> you have a lot of homework to do before you can ask new questions.
> 
> and some apologizing for you incessant lying, too.
> 
> this will never happen of course.
> 
> that's why the biting pear of salamanca frowns upon your shenanigans.
> 
> lol, wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH I have beentold? yep by you and it's your lies that are defending hitler Just like a good germen socialist. I wouldn't want any connection with the dictator that killed millions.
Click to expand...



no one wants a connection with the dictator who killed millions.

looks like you are an enabler. and a socialist. oh, and a socialist, too.






























and a soicalsit.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's clear your lie up right now. Hell fucking no I am not a socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aha, the plot thickens.
> 
> real socialists totally deny being socialists.
> 
> that's part of their devious nature.
> 
> you have been exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alinsky rule's are being played. but not working eder you need to try something new. How about a little honesty?
Click to expand...


i am on it, pinko.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> aha, the plot thickens.
> 
> real socialists totally deny being socialists.
> 
> that's part of their devious nature.
> 
> you have been exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky rule's are being played. but not working eder you need to try something new. How about a little honesty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am on it, pinko.
Click to expand...


thanks for the laugh idiot.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky rule's are being played. but not working eder you need to try something new. How about a little honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am on it, pinko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the laugh idiot.
Click to expand...


i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.

drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.

google those terms and report, sozi.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course he is not a socialist, L.K.  He is a loony racist, homophobe, and sexist who has absolutely nothing here to offer but grins and chuckles to his betters here.  For heavens sake, he blew up his own OP with his own evidence.  And then he keeps defending Hitler, his target.  He is simply so much fun to slap around.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course he is not a socialist, L.K.  He is a loony racist, homophobe, and sexist who has absolutely nothing here to offer but grins and chuckles to his betters here.  For heavens sake, he blew up his own OP with his own evidence.  And then he keeps defending Hitler, his target.  He is simply so much fun to slap around.




yes, he is.

he even volunteered his biceps volume, lol.

typical socialist behavior.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am on it, pinko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the laugh idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.
> 
> drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.
> 
> google those terms and report, sozi.
Click to expand...


fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
Hitler is his last name 
Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?

1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.

sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.


propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course he is not a socialist, L.K.  He is a loony racist, homophobe, and sexist who has absolutely nothing here to offer but grins and chuckles to his betters here.  For heavens sake, he blew up his own OP with his own evidence.  And then he keeps defending Hitler, his target.  He is simply so much fun to slap around.



The sock puppet returns with more lies.
Calling you what you are is not racist if thats the case any black who is a member of the NAACP is a racist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the laugh idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.
> 
> drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.
> 
> google those terms and report, sozi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
> Hitler is his last name
> Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?
> 
> 1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.
> 
> sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.
> 
> 
> propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.
Click to expand...


now you are going full straitjacket.

you were given clear instructions.

look up sauwastika.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.
> 
> drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.
> 
> google those terms and report, sozi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
> Hitler is his last name
> Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?
> 
> 1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.
> 
> sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.
> 
> 
> propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are going full straitjacket.
> 
> you were given clear instructions.
> 
> look up sauwastika.
Click to expand...


You want it looked up go do it yourself fuck you asswipe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is not a socialist, L.K.  He is a loony racist, homophobe, and sexist who has absolutely nothing here to offer but grins and chuckles to his betters here.  For heavens sake, he blew up his own OP with his own evidence.  And then he keeps defending Hitler, his target.  He is simply so much fun to slap around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sock puppet returns with more lies.
> Calling you what you are is not racist if thats the case any black who is a member of the NAACP is a racist.
Click to expand...


Calling you what you are is the truth.  You are a racist.  You are a homophobe.  You are a sexist.  You are a socialist fascist.  You try to fly underneath the radar but expose yourself so easily.

You blew up your own OP and you are pissed.  You should be.  At yourself.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.
> 
> drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.
> 
> google those terms and report, sozi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
> Hitler is his last name
> Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?
> 
> 1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.
> 
> sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.
> 
> 
> propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.
Click to expand...


No one knew from seventy years ago that you would try to hijack vol I of a British propaganda film to make Hitler out something that he was not for a political group that hates America: the far, far right.

Not only are you wrong, you are a loon.  Not only are you a loon, you are stupid.  You are wrongway stupid loon, bigrebnc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is not a socialist, L.K.  He is a loony racist, homophobe, and sexist who has absolutely nothing here to offer but grins and chuckles to his betters here.  For heavens sake, he blew up his own OP with his own evidence.  And then he keeps defending Hitler, his target.  He is simply so much fun to slap around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sock puppet returns with more lies.
> Calling you what you are is not racist if thats the case any black who is a member of the NAACP is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling you what you are is the truth.  You are a racist.  You are a homophobe.  You are a sexist.  You are a socialist fascist.  You try to fly underneath the radar but expose yourself so easily.
> 
> You blew up your own OP and you are pissed.  You should be.  At yourself.
> .
Click to expand...


Your lying asswipe and you know it nothing was blown up but your defense of hitle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it wrong, you don't sound socialist. you are just stuck on full retard.
> 
> drexler, feder, 1940, propaganda, adolph, sauwastika.
> 
> google those terms and report, sozi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
> Hitler is his last name
> Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?
> 
> 1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.
> 
> sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.
> 
> 
> propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one knew from seventy years ago that you would try to hijack vol I of a British propaganda film to make Hitler out something that he was not for a political group that hates America: the far, far right.
> 
> Not only are you wrong, you are a loon.  Not only are you a loon, you are stupid.  You are wrongway stupid loon, bigrebnc.
Click to expand...


Your just a loony socialist fighting the very notion and facts hitler was a socialist. It's been pointed out and proven do not make me tell you again..
If I was a socialist I would do the same thing. No one in their right mind would want any connection with hitler.


----------



## xotoxi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
Click to expand...


Is that anything like Democratic People's Republic of Korea?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sock puppet returns with more lies.
> Calling you what you are is not racist if thats the case any black who is a member of the NAACP is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you what you are is the truth.  You are a racist.  You are a homophobe.  You are a sexist.  You are a socialist fascist.  You try to fly underneath the radar but expose yourself so easily.
> 
> You blew up your own OP and you are pissed.  You should be.  At yourself.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lying asswipe and you know it nothing was blown up but your defense of hitle.
Click to expand...


Your own evidence blew up your OP.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you village idiot, eat the peanuts out of my shit
> Hitler is his last name
> Your last name wouldn't by chance also be hitler?
> 
> 1940? Big fucking deal Sorry if I did not take the time to dot every I cross every T and look at the little bity roman numurals at the begining of the video.
> 
> sauwastika.? You're playing word games again.
> 
> 
> propaganda? imagine that? WOW someone from the past knew that we would be using that video for a discussion on socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew from seventy years ago that you would try to hijack vol I of a British propaganda film to make Hitler out something that he was not for a political group that hates America: the far, far right.
> 
> Not only are you wrong, you are a loon.  Not only are you a loon, you are stupid.  You are wrongway stupid loon, bigrebnc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your just a loony socialist fighting the very notion and facts hitler was a socialist. It's been pointed out and proven do not make me tell you again..
> If I was a socialist I would do the same thing. No one in their right mind would want any connection with hitler.
Click to expand...


Your own evidence demonstrated that Hitler was not a socialist and blew up your OP.


----------



## JakeStarkey

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that anything like Democratic People's Republic of Korea?
Click to expand...


German Democratic Republic?  People's Republic of Albania?  People's Republic of Bulgaria?  People's Republic of Poland?  People's Republic of Romania?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew from seventy years ago that you would try to hijack vol I of a British propaganda film to make Hitler out something that he was not for a political group that hates America: the far, far right.
> 
> Not only are you wrong, you are a loon.  Not only are you a loon, you are stupid.  You are wrongway stupid loon, bigrebnc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a loony socialist fighting the very notion and facts hitler was a socialist. It's been pointed out and proven do not make me tell you again..
> If I was a socialist I would do the same thing. No one in their right mind would want any connection with hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own evidence demonstrated that Hitler was not a socialist and blew up your OP.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot  you did not realize I placed ALL THE INFORMATION TOGETHER IN ON POST.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who may have forgotten about the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
> in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.
> 
> 10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all.
> 
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> 11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> 13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> 14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> 15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> 25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related
> 
> Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist
> 
> 
> Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ
> 
> Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
> g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
> Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
> George Reisman this validates what I started with.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian
> 
> Have fun junior.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a loony socialist fighting the very notion and facts hitler was a socialist. It's been pointed out and proven do not make me tell you again..
> If I was a socialist I would do the same thing. No one in their right mind would want any connection with hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own evidence demonstrated that Hitler was not a socialist and blew up your OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot  you did not realize I placed ALL THE INFORMATION TOGETHER IN ON POST.
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who may have forgotten about the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
> in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.
> 
> 10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all.
> 
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> 11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> 13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> 14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> 15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> 25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related
> 
> Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist
> 
> 
> Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ
> 
> Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
> g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
> Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
> George Reisman this validates what I started with.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian
> 
> Have fun junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And all of the evidence blew your OP apart.  We had no trouble doing that.  You are simply whining now.  It's fun to watch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own evidence demonstrated that Hitler was not a socialist and blew up your OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot  you did not realize I placed ALL THE INFORMATION TOGETHER IN ON POST.
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who may have forgotten about the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
> in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.
> 
> 10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all.
> 
> Therefore we demand:
> 
> 11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.
> 
> 12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> 13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> 14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> 15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> 25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related
> 
> Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist
> 
> 
> Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ
> 
> Definition of SOCIALISM
> 1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
> 2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
> 3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done
> 
> Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
> g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
> Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
> George Reisman this validates what I started with.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg
> George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian
> 
> Have fun junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all of the evidence blew your OP apart.  We had no trouble doing that.  You are simply whining now.  It's fun to watch.
Click to expand...


That hasn't happen yet you're dreaming. What's fun to watch is you lying to defend socialism against hitler.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are all laughing at you, bigrebnc.  You are the true herp-a-derp here.  Tells you what, amigo, go watch the video again, figure the dates, go back and read page 74 _fully _and *in context*, then you come back tomorrow and apologize for being such a dupe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> We are all laughing at you, bigrebnc.  You are the true herp-a-derp here.  Tells you what, amigo, go watch the video again, figure the dates, go back and read page 74 _fully _and *in context*, then you come back tomorrow and apologize for being such a dupe.



starkey's speaking in third person again. Thats the statist in him.

I tell you WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS WATCH THE VIDEO YOURSELF AND STOP ACTING LIKE A DEFEATED BRAT.


----------



## Ravi

Hilter strived for a 20" bicep.

Just sayin....


----------



## L.K.Eder

sources say that hitler needed a plumber in 1926, 1933, and in 1944. at least.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn';t watch the video I see all you can do is just pile on more derp. Good form there radio dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I watch a video that regurgitates your already discredited premise. Repetition does not make it more true. Unless you are a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it makes your argument weak and worthless. But keep giving your opinion as fact, doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Someone repeating the same discredited talking points doesn't make the argument weak. It makes you a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory though. 

Bigreb supports Nazi propaganda techniques


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you son of a bitch and that goes for your sock puppet starkey. My words if it's a typo I will alter it if you have a question about it. You asked
> 
> 
> This is not altering it's correcting a typo when questioned about it.
> "Like to way"?
> Like the way
> Whats "like to way"?
> I guess everybody alters a reply according to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quote. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't hiding anything yoiu asked what I meant, and I posted what I meant don't like it? pound sand
Click to expand...


You altered a quote. Period.


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that anything like Democratic People's Republic of Korea?
Click to expand...


I always knew Kim Jong was a Democrat.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You don't even understand the definitions.  Here, I will help you

_*declensions*.  _ 
We = 1st person plural     
He, She, It, They  = 3rd person singular and plural.   

*statism*- The belief that the centralization of power in a state is the ideal or best way to organize humanity (and or) One who advocates the concentration of all economic controls and planning in the hands of a highly centralized government. 

*Fascism *(much of the following comes from fascism: Definition from Answers.com - )  The term for FASCISM originated in ancient Rome, where the authority of the state was symbolized by the &#8220;Fasces,&#8221; a bundle of rods bound together (signifying popular unity) with a protruding axehead (denoting leadership). As such it was appropriated by Mussolini to label the movement he led to power in Italy in 1922, but was subsequently generalized to cover a whole range of movements in Europe during the interwar period. These include the Nazis in Germany, as well as others such as Action Française, the Arrow Cross in Hungary, and the Falangists in Spain. In the postwar period, the term has been often prefixed by &#8216;neo,&#8217; to describe what are viewed as the successors to these movements, such as the Italian National Alliance, the Republikaner Partei in Germany, the National Front in France, or the Falange in Spain.
&#8226;    Fascist ideology follows: (1) with regard to structure, FASCISM is &#8220;monist,which means that there are fundamental and basic truths about humanity and the environment, which should not be questioned,  (2) Simplistic,  in the sense of ascribing complex phenomena to single causes and advancing single remedies, (3) Fundamentalist, that is involving a division of the world into good and bad with nothing in between, (4) Conspiratorial, that is, predicated on the existence of a secret worldwide conspiracy by a hostile group-seeking to manipulate the masses to achieve and or maintain a dominant position.
&#8226;    Fascist ideologies are distinguished by five main components: 
(1)    Extreme Nationalism, the belief that there is a clearly defined nation that has its own distinctive characteristics, culture, and interests and which is superior to others.
(2)    This is usually coupled with an assertion of national decline-that at some point in the mythical past the nation was great, with harmonious social and political relationships and dominant over others, and that subsequently it has disintegrated, become internally fractious and divided, and subordinated to lesser nations. 
(3)    This process of national decline is often linked to a diminution of the racial purity of the nation. In some movements the nation is regarded as co-extensive with the race, while in others, hierarchies of races are defined generically with nations located within them. In virtually all cases, the view is taken that the introduction of impurities has weakened the nation and been responsible for its plight. 
(4)    The blame of national decline is laid at the door of conspiracy on the part of other nations seen as competing in a desperate struggle for dominance. 
&#8226;    In that struggle, both Capitalism, and its political form, liberal Democracy, are seen as mere divisive devices designed to fragment the nation and subordinate it further in the world order.
&#8226;    With regard to prescriptive content, the first priority is the reconstitution of the nation as an entity by restoring its purity. The second is to restore national dominance by reorganizing the polity, the economy and society. Means to this end include variously: (1) The institution of an authoritarian and anti-liberal state dominated by a single party, (2) Total control by the latter over political aggregation, communication, and socialization, (3) Directed by the state of labour and consumption to sufficient economy, and (4) A charismatic leader embodying the real interests of the nation and energizing the masses. With these priorities fulfilled, the nation would then be in a position to recapture its dominance, if necessary by military means.

*Socialism *( www.answers.com/topic/socialism) socialism is a political and economical theory or system of social organization based on collective ownership of the means of production, distribution and exchange. Socialist ideas arose in the 19th Century in reaction to the exploitative and brutal nature capitalism imposed on people.  Socialists seek a society in which cooperation and fraternity replace the divisions based on class lines that characterizes capitalist societies.  
&#8226;	Early socialists suggested that the interests of capital and labour are natural opposed and that the ownership of the means of production by small groups of producers based upon the spirit of cooperation should be the basis of society.  Socialism strongly supports the ideals of democracy; however, some believe that genuine democracy is harmed by the existence of capitalism and the economic inequality that goes with it.  
&#8226;	Amongst socialists there is a disagreement onto how to achieve their goals. One side gives preference to the idea that a revolution is needed whereby capitalism is abolished and replaced with a socialist society. The other side ( known as social democracy ) supports the idea of a gradual movement towards socialism through reform of the current capitalist society.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I watch a video that regurgitates your already discredited premise. Repetition does not make it more true. Unless you are a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes your argument weak and worthless. But keep giving your opinion as fact, doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone repeating the same discredited talking points doesn't make the argument weak. It makes you a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory though.
> 
> Bigreb supports Nazi propaganda techniques
Click to expand...

 So did Hitler!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes your argument weak and worthless. But keep giving your opinion as fact, doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone repeating the same discredited talking points doesn't make the argument weak. It makes you a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory though.
> 
> Bigreb supports Nazi propaganda techniques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did Hitler!
Click to expand...


OMFG! Nazi Socialist!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

RadiomanATL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone repeating the same discredited talking points doesn't make the argument weak. It makes you a proponent of Goebbels "big lie" theory though.
> 
> Bigreb supports Nazi propaganda techniques
> 
> 
> 
> So did Hitler!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMFG! Nazi Socialist!!!
Click to expand...


but

how was nazi formed?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigreb is a Nazi Socialist?  Oh no!


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb is a Nazi Socialist?  Oh no!



yeah. dosgisting.

someone should do something about that.


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like Democratic People's Republic of Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always knew Kim Jong was a Democrat.
Click to expand...


Kim Jong is Illin'


----------



## editec

One cannot help but think it odd that SO MANY CAPITALISTS contributed to the socialist NAZIs.

Doubt that?

Lookie here...





> By 1919 Krupp was already giving financial aid to one of the reactionary political groups which sowed the seed of the present Nazi ideology. Hugo Stinnes was an early contributor to the Nazi Party (National Socialistische Deutsche Arbeiter Partei). _By 1924 other prominent industrialists and financiers, among them Fritz Thyssen, Albert Voegler, Adolph _[sic] _Kirdorf, and Kurt von Schroder, were secretly giving substantial sums to the Nazis. In 1931 members of the coalowners' association which Kirdorf headed pledged themselves to pay 50 pfennigs for each ton of' coal sold, the money to go to the organization which Hitler was building._3


 




> Hitler's 1924 Munich trial yielded evidence that the Nazi Party received $20,000 from Nuremburg industrialists. The most interesting name from this period is that of Emil Kirdorf, who had earlier acted as conduit for financing German involvement in the Bolshevik Revolution.4 Kirdorfs role in financing Hitler was, in his own words:
> _In 1923 I came into contact for the first time with the National-Socialist movement .... I first heard the Fuehrer in the Essen Exhibition Hall. His clear exposition completely convinced and overwhelmed me. In 1927 I first met the Fuehrer personally. I travelled to Munich and there had a conversation with the Fuehrer in the Bruckmann home. During four and a half hours Adolf Hitler explained to me his programme in de tail. I then begged the Fuehrer to put together the lecture he had given me in the form of a pamphlet. I then distributed this pamphlet in my name in business and manufacturing circles._
> _Since then I have placed myself completely at the disposition of his movement, Shortly after our Munich conversation, and as a result of the pamphlet which the Fuehrer composed and I distributed, a number of meetings took place between the Fuehrer and leading personalities in the field of indus. try. For the last time before the taking over of power, the leaders of industry met in my house together with Adolf Hitler, Rudolf Hess, Hermann Goering and other leading personalities of the party._5
> 
> 
> The critical point is that the German industrialists financing Hitler were predominantly directors of cartels with American associations, ownership, participation, or some form of subsidiary connection. The Hitler backers were not, by and large, firms of purely German origin, or representative of German family business. Except for Thyssen and Kirdoff, in most cases they were the German multi-national firms  _i.e., I.G. _Farben, A.E.G., DAPAG, _etc. _These multi-nationals had been built up by American loans in the 1920s, and in the early 1930s had American directors and heavy American financial participation.
> One flow of foreign political funds not considered here is that reported from the European-based Royal Dutch Shell, Standard Oil's great competitor in the 20s and 30s, and the giant brainchild of Anglo-Dutch businessman Sir Henri Deterding. It has been widely asserted that Henri Deterding personally financed Hitler. This argument is made, for instance, by biographer Glyn Roberts in _The Most Powerful Man in the World. _Roberts notes that Deterding was impressed with Hitler as early as 1921:
> _...and the Dutch press reported that, through the agent Georg Bell, he [Deterding] had placed at Hitler's disposal, while the party was "still in long clothes," no less than four million guilders._7
> 
> 
> *TABLE 7-1: FINANCIAL LINKS BETWEEN U.S. INDUSTRIALISTS AND ADOLF HITLER*​*Date **American Bankers*
> *and Industrialists **U.S. Affiliated Firm **German Source **Intermediary for*
> *Funds/Agent *1923Henry FORDFORD MOTOR
> 
> COMPANY 
> 
> ​1931E.R. HARRIMANUNION BANKING
> CORPFritz
> THYSSEN250,000 RM Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart N.V. (Subsidiary of August Thyssen Bank)1932-3Flick
> (a director
> of AEG)Friedrich
> FLICK150,000 RM Direct to NSDAPFebruary-
> March 1933NONEEmil
> KIRDORF600,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand" a/c at Delbrück Schickler BankFebruary-
> March 1933Edsel B. FORD
> C.E. MITCHELL
> Walter TEAGLE
> Paul M. WARBURGAMERICAN
> I.G.I.G. FARBEN400,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEReichsverband der Automobilindustrie100,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Gerard SWOPE
> Owen D. YOUNG
> C.H. MINOR
> E. Arthur BALDWININTERNATIONAL
> GENERAL
> ELECTRIC25 percentA.E.G.60,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"NONEDEMAG50,000 RM February-
> March 1933Owen D. YOUNGINTERNATIONAL GENERAL ELECTRIC162/3 percentOSRAM
> G.m.b.H.40,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Sosthenes BEHN I.T.T.Telefunken35,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEKarl
> Herrman300,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"Februa ry-
> March 1933NONEA. Steinke
> (Director of
> BYBUAG)200,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEKarl Lange
> (Machine
> industry)50,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEF. Springorum
> (Hoesch A.G.)36,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Edsel B. FORDFord Motor Co.Carl BOSCH
> (I.G. Farben & Ford Motor A.G.)1932-1944Walter TEAGLE
> J.A. MOFFETT
> W.S. FARISH
> Standard Oil
> of N.J.94 percentEmil HELFFRICH
> (German-American
> Petroleum Co)Heinrich Himmler S.S. via Keppler's Circle1932-1944Sosthenes BEHN I.T.T.Kurt yon SCHRÖDER
> Mix & Genest
> LorenzHeinrich Himmler S.S. via Keppler's Circle​


 
source

Yeah know, if Hitler was a SOCIALIST, he must have been one hell of a salesman for the cause.

Because he got the support of one hell of a lot of CAPITALISTS who financed his SOCIALIST revolution.

I find that rather odd, don't you?


----------



## elvis

editec said:


> One cannot help but think it odd that SO MANY CAPITALISTS contributed to the socialist NAZIs.
> 
> Doubt that?
> 
> Lookie here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 1919 Krupp was already giving financial aid to one of the reactionary political groups which sowed the seed of the present Nazi ideology. Hugo Stinnes was an early contributor to the Nazi Party (National Socialistische Deutsche Arbeiter Partei). _By 1924 other prominent industrialists and financiers, among them Fritz Thyssen, Albert Voegler, Adolph _[sic] _Kirdorf, and Kurt von Schroder, were secretly giving substantial sums to the Nazis. In 1931 members of the coalowners' association which Kirdorf headed pledged themselves to pay 50 pfennigs for each ton of' coal sold, the money to go to the organization which Hitler was building._3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's 1924 Munich trial yielded evidence that the Nazi Party received $20,000 from Nuremburg industrialists. The most interesting name from this period is that of Emil Kirdorf, who had earlier acted as conduit for financing German involvement in the Bolshevik Revolution.4 Kirdorfs role in financing Hitler was, in his own words:
> _In 1923 I came into contact for the first time with the National-Socialist movement .... I first heard the Fuehrer in the Essen Exhibition Hall. His clear exposition completely convinced and overwhelmed me. In 1927 I first met the Fuehrer personally. I travelled to Munich and there had a conversation with the Fuehrer in the Bruckmann home. During four and a half hours Adolf Hitler explained to me his programme in de tail. I then begged the Fuehrer to put together the lecture he had given me in the form of a pamphlet. I then distributed this pamphlet in my name in business and manufacturing circles._
> _Since then I have placed myself completely at the disposition of his movement, Shortly after our Munich conversation, and as a result of the pamphlet which the Fuehrer composed and I distributed, a number of meetings took place between the Fuehrer and leading personalities in the field of indus. try. For the last time before the taking over of power, the leaders of industry met in my house together with Adolf Hitler, Rudolf Hess, Hermann Goering and other leading personalities of the party._5
> 
> 
> The critical point is that the German industrialists financing Hitler were predominantly directors of cartels with American associations, ownership, participation, or some form of subsidiary connection. The Hitler backers were not, by and large, firms of purely German origin, or representative of German family business. Except for Thyssen and Kirdoff, in most cases they were the German multi-national firms  _i.e., I.G. _Farben, A.E.G., DAPAG, _etc. _These multi-nationals had been built up by American loans in the 1920s, and in the early 1930s had American directors and heavy American financial participation.
> One flow of foreign political funds not considered here is that reported from the European-based Royal Dutch Shell, Standard Oil's great competitor in the 20s and 30s, and the giant brainchild of Anglo-Dutch businessman Sir Henri Deterding. It has been widely asserted that Henri Deterding personally financed Hitler. This argument is made, for instance, by biographer Glyn Roberts in _The Most Powerful Man in the World. _Roberts notes that Deterding was impressed with Hitler as early as 1921:
> _...and the Dutch press reported that, through the agent Georg Bell, he [Deterding] had placed at Hitler's disposal, while the party was "still in long clothes," no less than four million guilders._7
> 
> 
> *TABLE 7-1: FINANCIAL LINKS BETWEEN U.S. INDUSTRIALISTS AND ADOLF HITLER*​*Date **American Bankers*
> *and Industrialists **U.S. Affiliated Firm **German Source **Intermediary for*
> *Funds/Agent *1923Henry FORDFORD MOTOR
> 
> COMPANY 
> 
> ​1931E.R. HARRIMANUNION BANKING
> CORPFritz
> THYSSEN250,000 RM Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart N.V. (Subsidiary of August Thyssen Bank)1932-3Flick
> (a director
> of AEG)Friedrich
> FLICK150,000 RM Direct to NSDAPFebruary-
> March 1933NONEEmil
> KIRDORF600,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand" a/c at Delbrück Schickler BankFebruary-
> March 1933Edsel B. FORD
> C.E. MITCHELL
> Walter TEAGLE
> Paul M. WARBURGAMERICAN
> I.G.I.G. FARBEN400,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEReichsverband der Automobilindustrie100,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Gerard SWOPE
> Owen D. YOUNG
> C.H. MINOR
> E. Arthur BALDWININTERNATIONAL
> GENERAL
> ELECTRIC25 percentA.E.G.60,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"NONEDEMAG50,000 RM February-
> March 1933Owen D. YOUNGINTERNATIONAL GENERAL ELECTRIC162/3 percentOSRAM
> G.m.b.H.40,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Sosthenes BEHN I.T.T.Telefunken35,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEKarl
> Herrman300,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"Februa ry-
> March 1933NONEA. Steinke
> (Director of
> BYBUAG)200,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEKarl Lange
> (Machine
> industry)50,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933NONEF. Springorum
> (Hoesch A.G.)36,000 RM "Nationale Treuhand"February-
> March 1933Edsel B. FORDFord Motor Co.Carl BOSCH
> (I.G. Farben & Ford Motor A.G.)1932-1944Walter TEAGLE
> J.A. MOFFETT
> W.S. FARISH
> Standard Oil
> of N.J.94 percentEmil HELFFRICH
> (German-American
> Petroleum Co)Heinrich Himmler S.S. via Keppler's Circle1932-1944Sosthenes BEHN I.T.T.Kurt yon SCHRÖDER
> Mix & Genest
> LorenzHeinrich Himmler S.S. via Keppler's Circle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> source
> 
> Yeah know, if Hitler was a SOCIALIST, he must have been one hell of a salesman for the cause.
> 
> Because he got the support of one hell of a lot of CAPITALISTS who financed his SOCIALIST revolution.
> 
> I find that rather odd, don't you?
Click to expand...


All someone has to do is watch Schindler's List. He was a capitalist through and through.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You altered a quofuck youte. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hiding anything yoiu asked what I meant, and I posted what I meant don't like it? pound sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you I altering the post right nowYou altered a fuck youquote. Period.
Click to expand...


Cock sucker you asked what I meant I showed you. go pound sand.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to gun show I will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot yourself in the foot anymore than you've done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit, he is in vicinity of guns?
> 
> not surprised, just concerned.
> 
> i am thinking as always for the children.
Click to expand...


No I'm right near you


----------



## bigrebnc1775

For those who may have forgotten about the video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw[/ame]

The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party 

The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi. 
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed

He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.

10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. 

Therefore we demand: 

11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished. 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. 

13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. 

14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. 

15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions. 

COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related[/ame]

Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist


Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]

Definition of SOCIALISM
1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 
2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state 
3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done

Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
George Reisman this validates what I started with.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian

Have fun kiddies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hitler is one of the worst men who has ever lived.  However, he was not a socialist like you, bigrebnc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Hitler is one of the worst men who has ever lived.  However, he was not a socialist like you, bigrebnc.



Argue with the facts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You don't have the facts, bigrebnc, that's the point.  Your facts and you yourself blew up your OP.

This has been the most epic fail for an OP in at least a year on the Board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You don't have the facts, bigrebnc, that's the point.  Your facts and you yourself blew up your OP.
> 
> This has been the most epic fail for an OP in at least a year on the Board.



Blathering and sewage runoff of your mouth does not win an argument. Here are the facts  now you can argue with them

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw[/ame]

The party Hitler joined in 1919 was the Germans workers party
in Feburay 1920 he took control of the party. He then renamed the party National Socialist German Workers' Party 

The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi. 
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed

He gave a speech on February 24, 1920 outlining the Twenty Five Points of the German Workers' Party, its political platform.

10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. 

Therefore we demand: 

11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished. 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. 

13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. 

14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. 

15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions. 

COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations. 

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

At 2:00 in this video when modern day Germans are reintroduced to Mein Kampf, see how they react. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Lm_ztVXY8&feature=related[/ame]

Of course being a modern day german and a socialist like l.k. eder will do and say anything to show hitler wasn't a socialist


Another historical film about why the germans are so arrogant
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a159GcADmQ[/ame]

Definition of SOCIALISM
1: any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 
2a : a system of society or group living in which there is no private property b : a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state 
3: a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done

Definition of Monarchy, Theocracy, Socialism, Communism, Dictatorship
g r u t t y - Socialism vs. Communism vs. Facism vs. Nazism
Socialism = NAZI (Hitler was a socialist)
George Reisman this validates what I started with.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]
George Reisman: Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism is Totalitarian


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, Hitler was a fascist.  No, Hitler was not a socialist.  Yes, you have epic massive fail here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, Hitler was a fascist.  No, Hitler was not a socialist.  Yes, you have epic massive fail here.



No proof no win.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's exactly right, son.  The affirmative proof was on you.  Every piece of evidence you present was easily negated, your analysis argumentation was easily negated, and then solid proof to the contrary was found in your own documentation, in which we find out that Big Business loved Hitler and that Hitler did not socialize industry.

You receive an F and a solid counseling for being obstructionist in even a junior college history course.

Epic fail on your part.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That's exactly right, son.  The affirmative proof was on you.  Every piece of evidence you present was easily negated, your analysis argumentation was easily negated, and then solid proof to the contrary was found in your own documentation, in which we find out that Big Business loved Hitler and that Hitler did not socialize industry.
> 
> You receive an F and a solid counseling for being obstructionist in even a junior college history course.
> 
> Epic fail on your part.



I telling you son  no proof no win.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You aren't the judge.  The evidence judges your claim, which falls short.  Move along.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You aren't the judge.  The evidence judges your claim, which falls short.  Move along.  Nothing to see here.



And you aren't the judge,the evidence just shut you down. You're running on balther, you're a socialist without a clue. Thats right move  along socialist move along obama has a handout for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, you aren't the judge of anything.  You are generally illiterate, you have a terrible time with analysis,  you have no concept of objectivity.  You think if you post a piece of evidence, the door then closes.  It does not; it must be judged against itself and against other evidence.

You have no idea what socialism really is, do you?  Or fascism, for that matter?

Epic fail.  Insulting me does not change that you are one of the most glaring, colossal failures on the Board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, you aren't the judge of anything.  You are generally illiterate, you have a terrible time with analysis,  you have no concept of objectivity.  You think if you post a piece of evidence, the door then closes.  It does not; it must be judged against itself and against other evidence.
> 
> You have no idea what socialism really is, do you?  Or fascism, for that matter?
> 
> Epic fail.  Insulting me does not change that you are one of the most glaring, colossal failures on the Board.



You're the one that mention judge. you're blathering again. The doors? They have been busted through. no matter no proof no win. Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any? I ask again Besides your opinion do you have any?


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's right.  Your proof fell apart.  I and many others have pulled your "proof" apart over and over.  We clearly showed how your proof actually showed that Hitler was not a socialist.

That your stubborn means absolutely nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That's right.  Your proof fell apart.  I and many others have pulled your "proof" apart over and over.  We clearly showed how your proof actually showed that Hitler was not a socialist.
> 
> That your stubborn means absolutely nothing.


I see YOU'RE having comprehension problems. I said YOU must provide proof without proof YOU no win. But if YOU wish to continue blathering by all means procede, YOU will one day make a valuble chew toy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, I don't have to provide any proof, kiddo.  See, that's what I mean; you don't have a clue.  You have to provide proof that stands up.  You didn't.  Your own evidence fell apart under examination.  Any judge would have given your opponent summary judgment against you, then told the bailiff "to take bigrebnc by the scruff of his neck and turn his sorry ass out into the alley."


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hiding anything yoiu asked what I meant, and I posted what I meant don't like it? pound sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you I altering the post right nowYou altered a fuck youquote. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cock sucker you asked what I meant I showed you. go pound sand.
Click to expand...


You altered quotes. Badly.

Period.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigreb argued poorly.  Badly.

Period.

You are as incompetent as the Dem leadership in Congress, kid.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?

Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:

Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.

Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.

So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
(notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.

(side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).

Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.

He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.

Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.

Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb argued poorly.  Badly.
> 
> Period.
> 
> You are as incompetent as the Dem leadership in Congress, kid.




Now this is a keeper son


> You are as incompetent as the Dem leadership in Congress


What you are doing is uncovering your lies from other threads. The rest of your reply is wishful thinking a failed dream of yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigreb, you have lost.  Read RadiomanATL above, swallow your inflated pride, and learn.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.





> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?


Let's talk about retarded.
Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
But rock on retard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb, you have lost.  Read RadiomanATL above, swallow your inflated pride, and learn.



Rock on dumb ass rock.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*yawn*


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
Click to expand...


Where did I say that I don't like making fun of retards? 

Why do you think I make fun of you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that I don't like making fun of retards?
> 
> Why do you think I make fun of you?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't you agree that if a person thought a thread was retarded yet keeps reading and commenting on that thread is the most retarded thing anyone could do?
After all you did ask the question 



> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that I don't like making fun of retards?
> 
> Why do you think I make fun of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you agree that if a person thought a thread was retarded yet keeps reading and commenting on that thread is the most retarded thing anyone could do?
> After all you did ask the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, I like making fun of retards. 

This is a retarded thread. Brought up by a retard, therefore I stop by to make you look like a bigger retard  True story!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that I don't like making fun of retards?
> 
> Why do you think I make fun of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you agree that if a person thought a thread was retarded yet keeps reading and commenting on that thread is the most retarded thing anyone could do?
> After all you did ask the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I like making fun of retards.
> 
> This is a retarded thread. Brought up by a retard, therefore I stop by to make you look like a bigger retard  True story!
Click to expand...


It's also retarded for someone to continue commenting on a thread that they think is retarded.
But do continue the laugh value you give is greatly appresated.


----------



## PixieStix

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, Hitler was a fascist.  No, Hitler was not a socialist.  Yes, you have epic massive fail here.



The following quote is from the National Socialist Party of Germany (NAZI) Sounds pretty socialist to me 


> "We ask that government undertake the obligation above all of providing  citizens with adequate opportunity for employment and earning a living.  The activities of the individual must not be allowed to clash with the  interests of the community, but must take place within the confines and  be for the good of all. Therefore, we demand: ... an end to the power of  financial interest.  We demand profit sharing in big business. We  demand a broad extension of care for the aged. We demand ... the  greatest possible consideration of small business in the purchases of  the national, state, and municipal governments. In order to make  possible to every capable and industrious [citizen] the attainment of  higher education and thus the achievement of a post of leadership, the  government must provide an all-around enlargement of our system of  public education.... We demand the education at government expense of  gifted children of poor parents.... The government must undertake the  improvement of public health -- by protecting mother and child, by  prohibiting child labor -- by the greatest possible support for all  groups concerned with the physical education of youth. [W]e combat the  ... materialistic spirit within and without us, and are convinced that a  permanent recovery of our people can only proceed from within on the  foundation of The Common Good Before the Individual Good."



Oh and by the way 
The word _Nazi_ is based on the first two syllables of the German word _Nationalialsozialist_. 


​


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a fascist.  No, Hitler was not a socialist.  Yes, you have epic massive fail here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following quote is from the National Socialist Party of Germany (NAZI) Sounds pretty socialist to me
> 
> 
> 
> "We ask that government undertake the obligation above all of providing  citizens with adequate opportunity for employment and earning a living.  The activities of the individual must not be allowed to clash with the  interests of the community, but must take place within the confines and  be for the good of all. Therefore, we demand: ... an end to the power of  financial interest.  We demand profit sharing in big business. We  demand a broad extension of care for the aged. We demand ... the  greatest possible consideration of small business in the purchases of  the national, state, and municipal governments. In order to make  possible to every capable and industrious [citizen] the attainment of  higher education and thus the achievement of a post of leadership, the  government must provide an all-around enlargement of our system of  public education.... We demand the education at government expense of  gifted children of poor parents.... The government must undertake the  improvement of public health -- by protecting mother and child, by  prohibiting child labor -- by the greatest possible support for all  groups concerned with the physical education of youth. [W]e combat the  ... materialistic spirit within and without us, and are convinced that a  permanent recovery of our people can only proceed from within on the  foundation of The Common Good Before the Individual Good."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way
> The word _Nazi_ is based on the first two syllables of the German word _Nationalialsozialist_.
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


We've been over this Pixie. 

Nazism was a populist movement among the workers, their demands for small businesses in your post is definitely not a socialist tenant. Neither is _employment_, or _earning_ a living. What they are advocating is a business takeover of roles that government normally fulfills. Such as education. Ask yourself this. Why would they advocate businesses _purchasing_ the government?



> the greatest possible consideration of small business in the purchases of the national, state, and municipal governments.



Businesses purchasing the government. Thats nearly the textbook definition of fascism. 

Hitler and his merry band of lunatics co-opted the pro-socialist sentiments of the populace of the time by simply tacking on the word "Socialist" to their party name. 

Or, as xot put it. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea. Neither Democratic, nor a republic. But it sure sounds good.


----------



## PixieStix

Guess who said this?

"What luck for the rulers that men do not think." 

And this 

"Society's needs come before the individual's needs."  

Sounds like socialism again... in practice


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pixie, you clearly know not of what you write.  And I will leave you all to it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Pixie, you clearly know not of what you write.  And I will leave you all to it.



 more blather and drool from little son.


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice



Sounds like any dictator.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
Click to expand...


Let's be a little more specific


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be a little more specific
Click to expand...


Sounds like any dictator. Sorry if you're having problems breaking that down into smaller words. You should try what children do when they're learning to read. Break it down and sound it out. You'll get it eventually


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be a little more specific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator. Sorry if you're having problems breaking that down into smaller words. You should try what children do when they're learning to read. Break it down and sound it out. You'll get it eventually
Click to expand...


rock on, yep sir buddy I'm a radio man


----------



## RadiomanATL

Still got nothin', huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> Still got nothin', huh?



ok any dictator you have said?

"Society's needs come before the individual's needs." 
I think obama has made this comment before.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got nothin', huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok any dictator you have said?
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> I think obama has made this comment before.
Click to expand...


Luckily Obama isn't a dictator then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got nothin', huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok any dictator you have said?
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> I think obama has made this comment before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily Obama isn't a dictator then.
Click to expand...


But you said any dictator could say it or something like that.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok any dictator you have said?
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> I think obama has made this comment before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily Obama isn't a dictator then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you said any dictator could say it or something like that.
Click to expand...


Yes, but I didn't say that _only_ dictators say that. 

Logic. Gotta love it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

radiomanatl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> luckily obama isn't a dictator then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you said any dictator could say it or something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, but i didn't say that _only_ dictators say that.
> 
> Logic. Gotta love it.
Click to expand...

hummm....


radiomanatl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like any dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's be a little more specific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sounds like any dictator.* sorry if you're having problems breaking that down into smaller words. You should try what children do when they're learning to read. Break it down and sound it out. You'll get it eventually
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you said any dictator could say it or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but i didn't say that _only_ dictators say that.
> 
> Logic. Gotta love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hummm....
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be a little more specific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sounds like any dictator.* sorry if you're having problems breaking that down into smaller words. You should try what children do when they're learning to read. Break it down and sound it out. You'll get it eventually
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yup.

Did you mean to repost your lack of logic skills? Good show then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but i didn't say that _only_ dictators say that.
> 
> Logic. Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> hummm....
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sounds like any dictator.* sorry if you're having problems breaking that down into smaller words. You should try what children do when they're learning to read. Break it down and sound it out. You'll get it eventually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Did you mean to repost your lack of logic skills? Good show then.
Click to expand...


I wonder why this reply is not quoted with your post?



RadiomanATL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
Click to expand...


You said it sounds like any dictator. and left it at that now how does logic suit you?
Are you doing what you accused me of doing earlier?


----------



## Intense

Adolf Hitler quotes:  
All propaganda must be so popular and on such an intellectual level, that even the most stupid of those toward whom it is directed will understand it... Through clever and constant application of propaganda, people can be made to see paradise as hell, and also the other way around, to consider the most wretched sort of life as paradise. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The efficiency of the truly national leader consists primarily in preventing the division of the attention of a people, and always in concentrating it on a single enemy. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The National Socialist Party will prevent in the future, by force if necessary, all meetings and lectures which are likely to exercise a depressing influence on the German state. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Terrorism is the best political weapon for nothing drives people harder than a fear of sudden death. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
For the folk-community does not exist on the fictitious value of money but on the results of productive labour, which is what gives money its value. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The great masses of the people ... will more easily fall victims to a big lie than to a small one. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The size of the lie is a definite factor in causing it to be believed, for the vast masses of a nation are in the depths of their hearts more easily deceived than they are consciously and intentionally bad. The primitive simplicity of their minds renders them a more easy prey to a big lie than a small one, for they themselves often tell little lies, but would be ashamed to tell big lies. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Without law and order our nation cannot survive. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to allow the subject races to possess arms. History shows that all conquerors who have allowed the subject races to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by so doing. Indeed, I would go so far as to say that the supply of arms to the underdogs is a sine qua non for the overthrow of any sovereignty. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
What luck for the rulers that men do not think. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people? 
Adolf Hitler quotes (False):  
This year will go down in history. For the first time, a civilised nation has full gun registration! Our streets will be safer, our police more efficient, and the world will follow our lead into the future! 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
The National Government will regard it as its first and foremost duty to revive in the nation the spirit of unity and cooperation. It will preserve and defend those basic principles on which our nation has been built. It regards Christianity as the foundation of our national morality, and the family as the basis of national life. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
It is thus necessary that the individual should finally come to realize that his own ego is of no importance in comparison with the existence of the nation, that the position of the individual is conditioned solely by the interests of the nation as a whole. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Gold is not neccesary. I have no interest in gold. We will build a solid state, without an ounce of gold behind it. Anyone who sells above the set prices, let him be marched off to a concentration camp. That's the bastion of money. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Believe me, National Socialism would not be worth anything if it were to be confined to Germany and did not secure the rule of the superior race over the whole world for at least one or two thousand years. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
Society's needs come before the individual's needs. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
In relation to the political decontamination of our public life, the government will embark upon a systematic campaign to restore the nation&#8217;s moral and material health. The whole educational system, theater, film, literature, the press and broadcasting &#8211; all these will be used as a means to this end. 
Adolf Hitler quotes:  
National Socialism will use its own revolution for establishing a new world order. 
Adolf Hitler Quotes/Quotations


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
Click to expand...


Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.


----------



## L.K.Eder

RadiomanATL said:


> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.



there is no NSD, you are talking about the SPD, which still exists.

Social Democratic Party of Germany.

just for the record.


----------



## L.K.Eder

PixieStix said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a fascist.  No, Hitler was not a socialist.  Yes, you have epic massive fail here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following quote is from the National Socialist Party of Germany (NAZI) Sounds pretty socialist to me
> 
> 
> 
> "We ask that government undertake the obligation above all of providing  citizens with adequate opportunity for employment and earning a living.  The activities of the individual must not be allowed to clash with the  interests of the community, but must take place within the confines and  be for the good of all. Therefore, we demand: ... an end to the power of  financial interest.  We demand profit sharing in big business. We  demand a broad extension of care for the aged. We demand ... the  greatest possible consideration of small business in the purchases of  the national, state, and municipal governments. In order to make  possible to every capable and industrious [citizen] the attainment of  higher education and thus the achievement of a post of leadership, the  government must provide an all-around enlargement of our system of  public education.... We demand the education at government expense of  gifted children of poor parents.... The government must undertake the  improvement of public health -- by protecting mother and child, by  prohibiting child labor -- by the greatest possible support for all  groups concerned with the physical education of youth. [W]e combat the  ... materialistic spirit within and without us, and are convinced that a  permanent recovery of our people can only proceed from within on the  foundation of The Common Good Before the Individual Good."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and by the way
> The word _Nazi_ is based on the first two syllables of the German word _Nationalialsozialist_.
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


nationalialalalalalsozialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.
Click to expand...


Well the other shit was pure RETARDED blather,  why should I do anything Pixie took care of his argument.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.


Nice post. If anything besides a dictator, Hitler was a populist.


----------



## Ravi

PixieStix said:


> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice


Funny...to me it sounds like someone from the moral majority said those things. Jews: bad for society. Gays: bad for society. Single mothers: bad for society. Mexicans: bad for society.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...to me it sounds like someone from the moral majority said those things. Jews: bad for society. Gays: bad for society. Single mothers: bad for society. Mexicans: bad for society.
Click to expand...




> Jews: bad for society.



The left is not part of the moral majority. This is a view of the left.



> Single mothers: bad for society


Any single parent is bad for society it takes a mother and a father to grow a child.



> Mexicans: bad for society.



The left seems to alwayes get this view wrong. ILLEGALS is bad for the American society.



> Gays: bad for society.


The gay life style is not the norm, people try as hard ass they can to make it the norm but it isn't. Adam and Steve, Adreian and Eve if it was intented for same sex relationships everybody would be asexual.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The nice thing about all of this is that the bigrebs and pixies have very little influence in the world, and based on their postings here, that will continue.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...to me it sounds like someone from the moral majority said those things. Jews: bad for society. Gays: bad for society. Single mothers: bad for society. Mexicans: bad for society.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is not part of the moral majority. This is a view of the left.
> 
> 
> Any single parent is bad for society it takes a mother and a father to grow a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans: bad for society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left seems to alwayes get this view wrong. ILLEGALS is bad for the American society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays: bad for society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gay life style is not the norm, people try as hard ass they can to make it the norm but it isn't. Adam and Steve, Adreian and Eve if it was intented for same sex relationships everybody would be asexual.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...to me it sounds like someone from the moral majority said those things. Jews: bad for society. Gays: bad for society. Single mothers: bad for society. Mexicans: bad for society.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is not part of the moral majority. This is a view of the left.
> 
> 
> Any single parent is bad for society it takes a mother and a father to grow a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans: bad for society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left seems to alwayes get this view wrong. ILLEGALS is bad for the American society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays: bad for society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gay life style is not the norm, people try as hard ass they can to make it the norm but it isn't. Adam and Steve, Adreian and Eve if it was intented for same sex relationships everybody would be asexual.
Click to expand...


Your opinion on these matters are no longer the norm in society.  Social culture has been changing the last fifty years, and you are not mainstream.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...to me it sounds like someone from the moral majority said those things. Jews: bad for society. Gays: bad for society. Single mothers: bad for society. Mexicans: bad for society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is not part of the moral majority. This is a view of the left.
> 
> 
> Any single parent is bad for society it takes a mother and a father to grow a child.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to alwayes get this view wrong. ILLEGALS is bad for the American society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays: bad for society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gay life style is not the norm, people try as hard ass they can to make it the norm but it isn't. Adam and Steve, Adreian and Eve if it was intented for same sex relationships everybody would be asexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion on these matters are no longer the norm in society.  Social culture has been changing the last fifty years, and you are not mainstream.
Click to expand...


You alwayes have this thing about others opinions but continue to give your own. Mexicans are not the only illegals in America. wasn't some Russians busted a few months back?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have no trouble with anybody's opinions as long as they reflect matters as they are.  Your opinions on those matters above are no longer mainstream.  The world is changing all the time.  Plenty of illegals in America are here, and the majority are probably from Mexico.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I have no trouble with anybody's opinions as long as they reflect matters as they are.  Your opinions on those matters above are no longer mainstream.  The world is changing all the time.  Plenty of illegals in America are here, and the majority are probably from Mexico.



LOL as long as it agrees with your wrong opinion  you have no problem with it. I see


----------



## JakeStarkey

My opinion is not wrong concerning who was not a socialist, but you are a fascist without a doubt.  Your race ideology is part of it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> My opinion is not wrong concerning who was not a socialist, but you are a fascist without a doubt.  Your race ideology is part of it.



No your opinion is wrong. Again larkey (note the spelling)
What do you have when you join a liar with a starkey a larkey

Are these views of a socialist?


 total confiscation of all war profits. 

  nationalization of all trusts. 

 profit-sharing in large industries. 

 generous increase in old-age pensions. 

 creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities. 

 agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land. 

 ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race. 

 Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law. 

The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State. 


The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young. 


COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

 In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Did Hitler nationalize industry?  This is the only question that can reveal if Hitler was a socialist.

This is what I will answer you with every time you make the silly assertion that Hitler was a socialist.


----------



## AmericanFirst

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
Click to expand...

Not strange, hitler was a socialist and crazy. He killed the socialist leaders in the party to take control himself. Those that deny hitler was a socialist are the same ones that do not believe that obama is a socialist.


----------



## Intense

What you all seem to be ignoring is that these forms of control, are different paths to the same end, Totalitarian Rule. They all lead to the same place, total control of the People, 24/7, cradle to grave. It is a sickness, a disease, by any brand or name.


----------



## AmericanFirst

rikules said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
Click to expand...

Stop being being stupid, hitler killed one million Christians also. To say he was a Christian or did the killings because he was a Christian is a foolish argument. Hitler did things because he was insane. And he was a socialist.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Intense said:


> What you all seem to be ignoring is that these forms of control, are different paths to the same end, Totalitarian Rule. They all lead to the same place, total control of the People, 24/7, cradle to grave. It is a sickness, a disease, by any brand or name.


So true.


----------



## editec

L.K.Eder said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a fascist. No, Hitler was not a socialist. Yes, you have epic massive fail here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following quote is from the National Socialist Party of Germany (NAZI) Sounds pretty socialist to me
> 
> 
> 
> "We ask that government undertake the obligation above all of providing citizens with adequate opportunity for employment and earning a living. The activities of the individual must not be allowed to clash with the interests of the community, but must take place within the confines and be for the good of all. Therefore, we demand: ... an end to the power of financial interest. We demand profit sharing in big business. We demand a broad extension of care for the aged. We demand ... the greatest possible consideration of small business in the purchases of the national, state, and municipal governments. In order to make possible to every capable and industrious [citizen] the attainment of higher education and thus the achievement of a post of leadership, the government must provide an all-around enlargement of our system of public education.... We demand the education at government expense of gifted children of poor parents.... The government must undertake the improvement of public health -- by protecting mother and child, by prohibiting child labor -- by the greatest possible support for all groups concerned with the physical education of youth. [W]e combat the ... materialistic spirit within and without us, and are convinced that a permanent recovery of our people can only proceed from within on the foundation of The Common Good Before the Individual Good."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and by the way
> The word _Nazi_ is based on the first two syllables of the German word _Nationalialsozialist_. ​
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nationalialalalalalsozialist.
Click to expand...

 
Whats the old Mainer's joke about being a Mainer?

You can put a chicken in a oven and call it muffins, but it's still a just a chicken.


----------



## JakeStarkey

American Horse is a donky if he thinks Hitler was a socialist.  He was a totalitarian dictator who got along quite well with the capitalists and big business.  Horse, study more carefully, please.


----------



## PixieStix

^^^^^Really? Wanna actually talk about BIG business and how truly low the dems go with them? Phillip Morris has been in bed with the democrats for years lobbying against itself to kill any and all competiton, therefore the tobacco industry is under so much regulation that it is almost dead. Or haven't you noticed? Just one very extreme example, and you wanna talk about the banking industry as well as the insurance and health care industry, Oh yeah and housing?


Tobacco and Food Giant Philip-Morris lobbied Democrats for on got new  regulations and taxes on tobacco, but they were done in such a way that *Philip-Morris benefited*.  You see the narrative from politicians and leftist academics is that  &#8220;regulation is done for the benefit of the people to prevent the  excesses of unrestrained capitalism (freedom)&#8221;, the reality is that like  in this case, the Google case we write about below, Fannie Mae, banks  etc etc the regulations are designed to pick winners and losers, they  are slanted to help those who make donations and wield influence.  The  result is corrupt &#8220;Chicago Style&#8221; regulation that leads to the  very excesses that the Democrats used as an excuse to do more regulation  and pick more winners and losers which results in more excesses.


----------



## L.K.Eder

PixieStix said:


> ^^^^^Really? Wanna actually talk about BIG business and how truly low the dems go with them? Phillip Morris has been in bed with the democrats for years lobbying against itself to kill any and all competiton, therefore the tobacco industry is under so much regulation that it is almost dead. Or haven't you noticed? Just one very extreme example, and you wanna talk about the banking industry as well as the insurance and health care industry, Oh yeah and housing?
> 
> 
> Tobacco and Food Giant Philip-Morris lobbied Democrats for on got new  regulations and taxes on tobacco, but they were done in such a way that *Philip-Morris benefited*.  You see the narrative from politicians and leftist academics is that  regulation is done for the benefit of the people to prevent the  excesses of unrestrained capitalism (freedom), the reality is that like  in this case, the Google case we write about below, Fannie Mae, banks  etc etc the regulations are designed to pick winners and losers, they  are slanted to help those who make donations and wield influence.  The  result is corrupt Chicago Style regulation that leads to the  very excesses that the Democrats used as an excuse to do more regulation  and pick more winners and losers which results in more excesses.



hitler, try to focus.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AmericanFirst said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not strange, hitler was a socialist and crazy. He killed the socialist leaders in the party to take control himself. Those that deny hitler was a socialist are the same ones that do not believe that obama is a socialist.
Click to expand...


We are the ones who know that you are loony.  No, horse, neither hitler nor obama were or are socialists.

Go back and look up the definitions, please.


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK, I will focus: Hitler was not a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Did Hitler nationalize industry?  This is the only question that can reveal if Hitler was a socialist.
> 
> This is what I will answer you with every time you make the silly assertion that Hitler was a socialist.



Hitler 
"why socialize industry when you can socialize the people"
Not the exact words I paraphrase


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> American Horse is a donky if he thinks Hitler was a socialist.  He was a totalitarian dictator who got along quite well with the capitalists and big business.  Horse, study more carefully, please.



you're a turd if you think he wasn't. He was a dictator that used socialism to achieve his goals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AmericanFirst said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not strange, hitler was a socialist and crazy. He killed the socialist leaders in the party to take control himself. Those that deny hitler was a socialist are the same ones that do not believe that obama is a socialist.
Click to expand...


Thats one of the points I have been trying to make.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AmericanFirst said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and intellectuals
> and gays
> blacks, jews, immigrants
> 
> the nazi party (and hitler and his buddies) were strong supporters of;
> traditional roles for men and women
> the christian religion (catholics and protestants)
> the superiority of white aryan men and women
> 
> 
> they sound a lot like glenn beck and michael savage
> 
> even with gun control....
> cons will tell us (mistakenly) that hitler enacted gun control/confiscation...
> 
> but that is misleading...(untrue...a lie)
> 
> 
> aryan white germans were allowed to keep their guns...
> only non aryans had their guns confiscated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being being stupid, hitler killed one million Christians also. To say he was a Christian or did the killings because he was a Christian is a foolish argument. Hitler did things because he was insane. And he was a socialist.
Click to expand...


Hitler killed anyone even party members if they were in his way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> 
> 
> Not strange, hitler was a socialist and crazy. He killed the socialist leaders in the party to take control himself. Those that deny hitler was a socialist are the same ones that do not believe that obama is a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are the ones who know that you are loony.  No, horse, neither hitler nor obama were or are socialists.
> 
> Go back and look up the definitions, please.
Click to expand...


holy shit idiot it's happening right under your nose and still can't see it. Sure you're a republican. Every post you make just shows how liberal you truely are.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hummm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Did you mean to repost your lack of logic skills? Good show then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why this reply is not quoted with your post?
Click to expand...


Because I'm not in the habit of replying to myself?



bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who said this?
> 
> "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> And this
> 
> "Society's needs come before the individual's needs."
> 
> Sounds like socialism again... in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it sounds like any dictator. and left it at that now how does logic suit you?
> Are you doing what you accused me of doing earlier?
Click to expand...


Yes, it sounds like any dictator. Are you having issues understanding this?
No, I have not altered any quotes like you have.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.
Click to expand...


The last time this argument came up, he didn't address it either.

No surprise.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Did you mean to repost your lack of logic skills? Good show then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why this reply is not quoted with your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not in the habit of replying to myself?
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it sounds like any dictator. and left it at that now how does logic suit you?
> Are you doing what you accused me of doing earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it sounds like any dictator. Are you having issues understanding this?
> No, I have not altered any quotes like you have.
Click to expand...


Altering post are a no no.


----------



## RadiomanATL

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no NSD, you are talking about the SPD, which still exists.
> 
> Social Democratic Party of Germany.
> 
> just for the record.
Click to expand...


I don't know German abbreviations. NSD is my abbreviation for National Social Democrats.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Did you mean to repost your lack of logic skills? Good show then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why this reply is not quoted with your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not in the habit of replying to myself?
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like any dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it sounds like any dictator. and left it at that now how does logic suit you?
> Are you doing what you accused me of doing earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it sounds like any dictator. Are you having issues understanding this?
> No, I have not altered any quotes like you have.
Click to expand...


And I said I believe obama has made that comment.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the other shit was pure RETARDED blather,  why should I do anything Pixie took care of his argument.
Click to expand...


No, she didn't.

Businesses purchasing government?

That actually helps my argument. Not that you have enough sparks firing upstairs to understand it


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this argument keep coming up, and is continually brought up by the retards?
> 
> Here's a repost of what I said in yet another thread on this same subject:
> 
> Hitler was really a dictator. Just like Stalin. But unlike Stalin, he went the fascist route instead of the communist route.
> 
> Basically, in 1920's Germany, there was a heavy socialist and communist sympathetic bent among the public, but not with the President and his cabinet. The Pres and his cabinet saw the socialists and communists as a threat to their power. The funny thing is, the majority of the German people didn't even know what socialism or communism really was. They just knew it was against the current form of government, which in their opinion sucked balls.
> 
> So what Hitler did was use the existing anti-government, pro-socialist sentiment among the people of Germany to create a new party, the National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> (notice that they have the word "national", bringing the whole nation together. The word "socialist", which was meant to capitalize on the existing pro-socialist sentiment...even if the majority of the people didn't know what socialism really was. And the word "workers", meaning it was for the common man). There was already a National Socialist Democrat Party, and a Communist Party, but Hitler was telling people that his was teh shit cause it hated evil jews and other left-wingers.
> 
> (side note: One of Hitler's main jobs prior to starting the Nazi party was to report back to the military any Socialist or Communist sympathizer-type meetings so they could be squashed).
> 
> Well, elections weren't going so well for the Nazi's. They had some support, but not enough as they thought. They were winning some seats, but not too many. The National Social Democrats (NSD) and the German Communist party were winning more seats than the Nazi's in the governing body. Kinda like our congress, they called it the Reichstaag. Well, Hitler had some of the Nazi's beat up the communists a few times, but it wasn't working. So he came up with a different plan.
> 
> He had a fire started in the Reichstaag, and blamed it on communists and the NSD's. Hoo-boy. That got the German population all riled up. They were teh pissed at communists and the NSD's now. So they were all willing and shit when Hitler had the rest of the communists rounded up and executed, along with a ton of the NSD's. Thus eliminating a potential source of rivalry for his power very cleverly.
> 
> Soon after the President of Germany died, and since Adolf was Chancellor, he declared the office voided and placed himself as dictator.
> 
> Very abbreviated history lesson. But no...Hitler was not a "socialist" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post. If anything besides a dictator, Hitler was a populist.
Click to expand...


Hitler was a massively successful populist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about retarded.
> Did anyone place a gun to your head and click on this thread?
> Did  anyone put a gun to your head and read this thread?
> Did anyone pout a gun to your head and force you to comment?
> If they did not then that is the most retarded thing anyone could ever do, click on, read, comment on a thread they thinks retarded, and continue doing it.
> But rock on retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time this argument came up, he didn't address it either.
> 
> No surprise.
Click to expand...


I said I did not have to respond Pixie covered it pretty good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the bigredneck did not address the content of radioman's post because it kills his argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the other shit was pure RETARDED blather,  why should I do anything Pixie took care of his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't.
> 
> Businesses purchasing government?
> 
> That actually helps my argument. Not that you have enough sparks firing upstairs to understand it
Click to expand...


Lets just call you cherry picker of the year and be done with it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Intense said:


> What you all seem to be ignoring is that these forms of control, are different paths to the same end, Totalitarian Rule. They all lead to the same place, total control of the People, 24/7, cradle to grave. It is a sickness, a disease, by any brand or name.



Yup. 

Thats why I say that both Hitler and Stalin were dictators. Hitler went the fascist route. Stalin went the communist route.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why this reply is not quoted with your post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not in the habit of replying to myself?
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said it sounds like any dictator. and left it at that now how does logic suit you?
> Are you doing what you accused me of doing earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it sounds like any dictator. Are you having issues understanding this?
> No, I have not altered any quotes like you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altering post are a no no.
Click to expand...


Yup. They sure are. So why do you do it?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the other shit was pure RETARDED blather,  why should I do anything Pixie took care of his argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she didn't.
> 
> Businesses purchasing government?
> 
> That actually helps my argument. Not that you have enough sparks firing upstairs to understand it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets just call you cherry picker of the year and be done with it.
Click to expand...


Cherry picking?

Sorry that facts don't agree with your argument, but thats not cherry picking. Is this another definition that you are struggling with?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she didn't.
> 
> Businesses purchasing government?
> 
> That actually helps my argument. Not that you have enough sparks firing upstairs to understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just call you cherry picker of the year and be done with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cherry picking?
> 
> Sorry that facts don't agree with your argument, but thats not cherry picking. Is this another definition that you are struggling with?
Click to expand...


Pixie said a lot of things that pointed to socialism but you pointed out one thing. That would bve cherry picking.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just call you cherry picker of the year and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry picking?
> 
> Sorry that facts don't agree with your argument, but thats not cherry picking. Is this another definition that you are struggling with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pixie said a lot of things that pointed to socialism but you pointed out one thing. That would bve cherry picking.
Click to expand...


No, Pixie quoted a lot of populist ideas, and one fascist one. 

I pointed out the fascist one. 

Once again, not my problem you think everything is "OMG TEH SOCIALIZM!!1!!" But just because you want it to be, does not make it so. History and facts disagree with you, and everyone else who thinks Hitler rose to power using the socialist model.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry picking?
> 
> Sorry that facts don't agree with your argument, but thats not cherry picking. Is this another definition that you are struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie said a lot of things that pointed to socialism but you pointed out one thing. That would bve cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Pixie quoted a lot of populist ideas, and one fascist one.
> 
> I pointed out the fascist one.
> 
> Once again, not my problem you think everything is "OMG TEH SOCIALIZM!!1!!" But just because you want it to be, does not make it so. History and facts disagree with you, and everyone else who thinks Hitler rose to power using the socialist model.
Click to expand...


Pixie called it socialism facts called it socialism So let stick with the facts.
I asked jake this andhe ran away I will ask you the same thing

Are these views of a socialist?


total confiscation of all war profits. 

nationalization of all trusts. 

profit-sharing in large industries. 

generous increase in old-age pensions. 

creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities. 

agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land. 

ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race. 

Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law. 

The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State. 


The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young. 


COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie said a lot of things that pointed to socialism but you pointed out one thing. That would bve cherry picking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Pixie quoted a lot of populist ideas, and one fascist one.
> 
> I pointed out the fascist one.
> 
> Once again, not my problem you think everything is "OMG TEH SOCIALIZM!!1!!" But just because you want it to be, does not make it so. History and facts disagree with you, and everyone else who thinks Hitler rose to power using the socialist model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pixie called it socialism facts called it socialism So let stick with the facts.
> I asked jake this andhe ran away I will ask you the same thing
> 
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
Click to expand...


Facts call it fascism. 

Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."

Too bad you fail to understand this


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Pixie quoted a lot of populist ideas, and one fascist one.
> 
> I pointed out the fascist one.
> 
> Once again, not my problem you think everything is "OMG TEH SOCIALIZM!!1!!" But just because you want it to be, does not make it so. History and facts disagree with you, and everyone else who thinks Hitler rose to power using the socialist model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie called it socialism facts called it socialism So let stick with the facts.
> I asked jake this andhe ran away I will ask you the same thing
> 
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this
Click to expand...

Did you overlook this one?


> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law



How about this one


> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.



How about this one



> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.



You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie called it socialism facts called it socialism So let stick with the facts.
> I asked jake this andhe ran away I will ask you the same thing
> 
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you overlook this one?
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Did you ignore that when businesses purchase the government that it is fascism?

Why yes, I believe you did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook this one?
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ignore that when businesses purchase the government that it is fascism?
> 
> Why yes, I believe you did.
Click to expand...


Those quotes I posted dealt with businesses
And I repest
You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook this one?
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ignore that when businesses purchase the government that it is fascism?
> 
> Why yes, I believe you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those quotes I posted dealt with businesses
> And I repest
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
Click to expand...


They didn't deal with businesses "purchasing" the government. Which is what was advocated, remember?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ignore that when businesses purchase the government that it is fascism?
> 
> Why yes, I believe you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those quotes I posted dealt with businesses
> And I repest
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't deal with businesses "purchasing" the government. Which is what was advocated, remember?
Click to expand...


They were saying that the german government should enforce their demands on businesses and that is socialism. 
Now
You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those quotes I posted dealt with businesses
> And I repest
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't deal with businesses "purchasing" the government. Which is what was advocated, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were saying that the german government should enforce their demands on businesses and that is socialism.
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
Click to expand...


And what is businesses purchasing the government again?

Whats that?

Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't deal with businesses "purchasing" the government. Which is what was advocated, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were saying that the german government should enforce their demands on businesses and that is socialism.
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
Click to expand...

And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
Now
You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were saying that the german government should enforce their demands on businesses and that is socialism.
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
Click to expand...


Try that first sentence again. This time in English


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that first sentence again. This time in English
Click to expand...


You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try that first sentence again. This time in English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
Click to expand...


LK Eder said Hitler was a socialist? He's wrong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try that first sentence again. This time in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LK Eder said Hitler was a socialist? He's wrong.
Click to expand...


Now let's talk about your comprehension and english. That is not what I said, and you know it.

You can't call this facism when _l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it._ One of you are wrong


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, you are spamming and that's against the rules.

The only point that counts is that socialism ends up nationalizing the ownership, control, creation, and distribution of good services.

Show us where Nazi Germany nationalized business.

You can't.  Thus, Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.

A fact is an inconvenient truth, and your entire OP is gutted by the above fact.

Live with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, you are spamming and that's against the rules.
> 
> The only point that counts is that socialism ends up nationalizing the ownership, control, creation, and distribution of good services.
> 
> Show us where Nazi Germany nationalized business.
> 
> You can't.  Thus, Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.
> 
> A fact is an inconvenient truth, and your entire OP is gutted by the above fact.
> 
> Live with it.



You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston



I call it that you are a fruit loop and have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it that you are a fruit loop and have no idea what you are talking about...
Click to expand...


Another village idiot wants some good old ass kicking.
Would you care to answer that question?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were saying that the german government should enforce their demands on businesses and that is socialism.
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
Click to expand...


you rang?

quote the post where i said this.

then we can start to unravel this mystery.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you rang?
> 
> quote the post where i said this.
> 
> then we can start to unravel this mystery.
Click to expand...


You said they weren't hitlers words then you mention the socialist leaders of that party and how hitler had them murdered. There by impling, since they aren hitlers words they were the words of the leaders of the Germans workers party.

Here's where you start


L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are wrong. again, broccoli.
Click to expand...



*Number two*


L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
Click to expand...



* number 3*



L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i presented my case.
> 
> you can't frigth back.
> 
> i am truley sorry for your lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Number 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> *you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.*
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I getting warmer?*
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm. 

he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.

feder was, e.g.

what happened to feder?

and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?

were they implemented?

or were they vetoed by krupp, thyssen, flick et al?

even if we could agree that some parts of the program from 1920 contained socialist ideas (you have no clue what that means), they can never be honestly seen separately without the context of the time when they were written, by whom, and the other points that were present, too. and of course you need to take into account what happened to the program during the long rise to power, and of course what happened to it after having gained the power. and what happened to the authors.

btw, hitler had to add something to the program to placate the capitalists he needed to finance his campaigns. and help him get into power. that's when the "socialist" ideas were relegated to the back seat.

the 25-punkte-programm contained a little from everything to be appealing to a maximum amount of potential voters. 

you let someone cherry-pick some points for you , hear them call them socialism, therefore hitler is a socialist, therefore obama is hitler.

this you vomit on this board.

i laugh at you.

and provide some info for other readers who have the capacity to process information.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> feder was, e.g.
> 
> what happened to feder?
> 
> and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?
> 
> were they implemented?
> 
> or were they vetoed by krupp, thyssen, flick et al?
> 
> even if we could agree that some parts of the program from 1920 contained socialist ideas (you have no clue what that means), they can never be honestly seen separately without the context of the time when they were written, by whom, and the other points that were present, too. and of course you need to take into account what happened to the program during the long rise to power, and of course what happened to it after having gained the power. and what happened to the authors.
> 
> btw, hitler had to add something to the program to placate the capitalists he needed to finance his campaigns. and help him get into power. that's when the "socialist" ideas were relegated to the back seat.
> 
> the 25-punkte-programm contained a little from everything to be appealing to a maximum amount of potential voters.
> 
> you let someone cherry-pick some points for you , hear them call them socialism, therefore hitler is a socialist, therefore obama is hitler.
> 
> this you vomit on this board.
> 
> i laugh at you.
> 
> and provide some info for other readers who have the capacity to process information.



Every word in those 25 points is wrapped in socialism. With exception of the Racial motivated points
Are these views of a socialist?


total confiscation of all war profits. 

nationalization of all trusts. 

profit-sharing in large industries. 

generous increase in old-age pensions. 

creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities. 

agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land. 

ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race. 

Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law. 

The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State. 


The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young. 


COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> feder was, e.g.
> 
> what happened to feder?
> 
> and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?
> 
> were they implemented?
> 
> or were they vetoed by krupp, thyssen, flick et al?
> 
> even if we could agree that some parts of the program from 1920 contained socialist ideas (you have no clue what that means), they can never be honestly seen separately without the context of the time when they were written, by whom, and the other points that were present, too. and of course you need to take into account what happened to the program during the long rise to power, and of course what happened to it after having gained the power. and what happened to the authors.
> 
> btw, hitler had to add something to the program to placate the capitalists he needed to finance his campaigns. and help him get into power. that's when the "socialist" ideas were relegated to the back seat.
> 
> the 25-punkte-programm contained a little from everything to be appealing to a maximum amount of potential voters.
> 
> you let someone cherry-pick some points for you , hear them call them socialism, therefore hitler is a socialist, therefore obama is hitler.
> 
> this you vomit on this board.
> 
> i laugh at you.
> 
> and provide some info for other readers who have the capacity to process information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in those 25 points is wrapped in socialism. With exception of the Racial motivated points
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
Click to expand...



every single word you post is wrapped in cretinism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> feder was, e.g.
> 
> what happened to feder?
> 
> and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?
> 
> were they implemented?
> 
> or were they vetoed by krupp, thyssen, flick et al?
> 
> even if we could agree that some parts of the program from 1920 contained socialist ideas (you have no clue what that means), they can never be honestly seen separately without the context of the time when they were written, by whom, and the other points that were present, too. and of course you need to take into account what happened to the program during the long rise to power, and of course what happened to it after having gained the power. and what happened to the authors.
> 
> btw, hitler had to add something to the program to placate the capitalists he needed to finance his campaigns. and help him get into power. that's when the "socialist" ideas were relegated to the back seat.
> 
> the 25-punkte-programm contained a little from everything to be appealing to a maximum amount of potential voters.
> 
> you let someone cherry-pick some points for you , hear them call them socialism, therefore hitler is a socialist, therefore obama is hitler.
> 
> this you vomit on this board.
> 
> i laugh at you.
> 
> and provide some info for other readers who have the capacity to process information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in those 25 points is wrapped in socialism. With exception of the Racial motivated points
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> every single word you post is wrapped in cretinism.
Click to expand...

If you believe that then you are lying to yourself.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word in those 25 points is wrapped in socialism. With exception of the Racial motivated points
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every single word you post is wrapped in cretinism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe that then youy are lying to yourself.
Click to expand...


^exhibit MMMDCCLXVII


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> every single word you post is wrapped in cretinism.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then youy are lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^exhibit MMMDCCLXVII
Click to expand...


The date matters not what matters is that list was created by socialist 
Yes or No?

Lets go through the 25 points by the numbers.
I will concede that 1-6 has nothing to do with socialism 
So lets start with number 7.
7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then youy are lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^exhibit MMMDCCLXVII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The date matters not what matters is that list was created by socialist
> Yes or No?
> 
> Lets go through the 25 points by the numbers.
> I will concede that 1-6 has nothing to do with socialism
> So lets start with number 7.
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
Click to expand...


^exhibits MMMDCCLXVIII-MMMDCCCXXXV


----------



## Gunny

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw



Boy are YOU ever messed up.  Hitler was a fascist, not a socialist.  (Pay attention please ...)

Those who call themselves socialists nowadays ARE fascists.  They spend and inordinate amount of time blaming fascism on the right to smokescreen their State medical policies and looking at your nekked ass in the airport.

You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you are spamming and that's against the rules.
> 
> The only point that counts is that socialism ends up nationalizing the ownership, control, creation, and distribution of good services.
> 
> Show us where Nazi Germany nationalized business.
> 
> You can't.  Thus, Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.
> 
> A fact is an inconvenient truth, and your entire OP is gutted by the above fact.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston
Click to expand...


Your silence on if Hitler nationalized industry is taken as an silent negative.  And you are correct.  And you have reinforced that you lost the OP a long time ago.


----------



## Intense

Gunny said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy are YOU ever messed up.  Hitler was a fascist, not a socialist.  (Pay attention please ...)
> 
> Those who call themselves socialists nowadays ARE fascists.  They spend and inordinate amount of time blaming fascism on the right to smokescreen their State medical policies and looking at your nekked ass in the airport.
> 
> You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.
Click to expand...




> You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.



I don't think so either. They are either trying to secure their position in the pecking order, or trying to move up the ladder, no matter how far they have to stick their heads up the ass of who is above them. They will blindly justify and support Expansion and Usurpation without question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gunny said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy are YOU ever messed up.  Hitler was a fascist, not a socialist.  (Pay attention please ...)
> 
> Those who call themselves socialists nowadays ARE fascists.  They spend and inordinate amount of time blaming fascism on the right to smokescreen their State medical policies and looking at your nekked ass in the airport.
> 
> You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.
Click to expand...


No YOU pay attention Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to his advantage.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^exhibit MMMDCCLXVII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The date matters not what matters is that list was created by socialist
> Yes or No?
> 
> Lets go through the 25 points by the numbers.
> I will concede that 1-6 has nothing to do with socialism
> So lets start with number 7.
> 7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^exhibits MMMDCCLXVIII-MMMDCCCXXXV
Click to expand...


*oh I see no answer. So that means 7 is a yes for socialism*

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately. *this one also  Is not socialism*

*So lets take a look at the next one *

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties. 
Is not socialism it has to do with citizenship

*So thats 1 out of 9 so far
Here we go *
10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all. 
*SOCIALISM*
Therefore we demand: 

11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished. 

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits. 

13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts. 

14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries. 

15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions. 

Are you still with me so far?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you are spamming and that's against the rules.
> 
> The only point that counts is that socialism ends up nationalizing the ownership, control, creation, and distribution of good services.
> 
> Show us where Nazi Germany nationalized business.
> 
> You can't.  Thus, Germany was not a socialist state under Hitler.
> 
> A fact is an inconvenient truth, and your entire OP is gutted by the above fact.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your silence on if Hitler nationalized industry is taken as an silent negative.  And you are correct.  And you have reinforced that you lost the OP a long time ago.
Click to expand...


You deaf and dumb act cannot negate this

"Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?" 
Adolf Hitler
quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that thinbk socialism is the way, after you watch this film you may change your mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB5OjyP_IAw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy are YOU ever messed up.  Hitler was a fascist, not a socialist.  (Pay attention please ...)
> 
> Those who call themselves socialists nowadays ARE fascists.  They spend and inordinate amount of time blaming fascism on the right to smokescreen their State medical policies and looking at your nekked ass in the airport.
> 
> You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU pay attention Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to his advantage.
Click to expand...


You have no proof that Hitler did any such thing: you lose on this point.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it spaming I calling kicking your ass. now move along shut the fuck up Report it, or answer the queston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your silence on if Hitler nationalized industry is taken as an silent negative.  And you are correct.  And you have reinforced that you lost the OP a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deaf and dumb act cannot negate this
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"
> Adolf Hitler
> quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
Click to expand...


And Proctor, down the page, clearly explained that Hitler was not a socialist and that Big Business loved him.  You misinterpret the quote.  Once again, your own source blows you out of the water.

Hitler was not a socialist.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
Click to expand...


Yeah...like The People's REPUBLIC of China.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your silence on if Hitler nationalized industry is taken as an silent negative.  And you are correct.  And you have reinforced that you lost the OP a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deaf and dumb act cannot negate this
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"
> Adolf Hitler
> quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Proctor, down the page, clearly explained that Hitler was not a socialist and that Big Business loved him.  You misinterpret the quote.  Once again, your own source blows you out of the water.
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist.
Click to expand...


I know you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Or bigrebnc claiming to be a Republican; he's not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...like The People's REPUBLIC of China.
Click to expand...


Isn't that how a socialist system works? It's always the peoples never the individuals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Or bigrebnc claiming to be a Republican; he's not.



I know you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deaf and dumb act cannot negate this
> 
> "Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"
> Adolf Hitler
> quoted in Robert N. Proctor, The Nazi War on Cancer (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1999), p. 74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Proctor, down the page, clearly explained that Hitler was not a socialist and that Big Business loved him.  You misinterpret the quote.  Once again, your own source blows you out of the water.
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
> He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?
Click to expand...


Proctor is *your source*, bigrebnc.  Did you forget?  He is the authority, not you, and he blows your argument out of the water.  Or are you able to read Hitler's mind?

Good grief, son, grow up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your own source rejects your argument, bigrebnc.  You can't have it both ways.  Epic fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Proctor, down the page, clearly explained that Hitler was not a socialist and that Big Business loved him.  You misinterpret the quote.  Once again, your own source blows you out of the water.
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
> He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proctor is *your source*, bigrebnc.  Did you forget?  He is the authority, not you, and he blows your argument out of the water.  Or are you able to read Hitler's mind?
> 
> Good grief, son, grow up.
Click to expand...


I know you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Your own source rejects your argument, bigrebnc.  You can't have it both ways.  Epic fail.



Do you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source rejects your argument, bigrebnc.  You can't have it both ways.  Epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
> He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?
Click to expand...


Refute Jake's claim that your source rejects your argument.  As for reading Hitlers mind, I believe he claimed to be a socialist.  He wasn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source rejects your argument, bigrebnc.  You can't have it both ways.  Epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
> He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refute Jake's claim that your source rejects your argument.  As for reading Hitlers mind, I believe he claimed to be a socialist.  He wasn't.
Click to expand...


Whats to refute? jakes a liar until he comes up with a link that says otherwise all we have is his word.

So now we are to the point that hitler claimed to be a socialist but you still say he wasn't Well  aren't you special? Hitler used socialism to push his agenda. How else could he incite the poeople to do what he wanted?


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link. You wouldn't lie, now would you jake?
> He clearly explained? How did he explain it? Could he read hitlers mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refute Jake's claim that your source rejects your argument.  As for reading Hitlers mind, I believe he claimed to be a socialist.  He wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats to refute? jakes a liar until he comes up with a link that says otherwise all we have is his word.
Click to expand...


He was claiming your source makes you a liar.  Does it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refute Jake's claim that your source rejects your argument.  As for reading Hitlers mind, I believe he claimed to be a socialist.  He wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats to refute? jakes a liar until he comes up with a link that says otherwise all we have is his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was claiming your source makes you a liar.  Does it?
Click to expand...


No it doesn't as far as I know. untikl he proiduces some informnation supporting his claim all we have is his word.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jake keeps mentioning page 75 as his source that I am wrong

The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are lying, bigrebnc.  Nice try.  The answer is on pp. 74 and 75.  And I have posted it earlier.  It refutes your claim.  You are such a simpleton.

Elvis, follow the link to page 74 and read below the Hitler quote.  Clearly, Hitler was not a socialist, and bigrebnc is a dedicated liar and prograndaist and fool.

The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...like The People's REPUBLIC of China.
Click to expand...

All that means is that Republicans are communist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You are lying, bigrebnc.  Nice try.  The answer is on pp. 74 and 75.  And I have posted it earlier.  It refutes your claim.  You are such a simpleton.
> 
> Elvis, follow the link to page 74 and read below the Hitler quote.  Clearly, Hitler was not a socialist, and bigrebnc is a dedicated liar and prograndaist and fool.
> 
> The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books



It's not saying what you said earlier. You said poctor said hitler wasn't a socialist. Yet hitlers comment still stands 

"Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"

I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism to advance his agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You misinterpret the quote.  Go back and read what I said.  Proctor clearly does not say Hitler was a socialist, and his remarks can clearly be read to mean that Proctor did not think Hitler was a socialist.

*Your own source *blew you up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You misinterpret the quote.  Go back and read what I said.  Proctor clearly does not say Hitler was a socialist, and his remarks can clearly be read to mean that Proctor did not think Hitler was a socialist.
> 
> *Your own source *blew you up.



Jake on my link the quote is marked in  yellow 
second time I have posted this link
The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books

Where does proctor say that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have to read the whole page and the next one to see that clearly Proctor does not believe that Hitler was a socialist.  Hitler was saying he did not need to socialize industry because he had the people behind him.  That is correct.  He did not socialize industry, thus he was not a socialist.

Your OP is epic fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You have to read the whole page and the next one to see that clearly Proctor does not believe that Hitler was a socialist.  Hitler was saying he did not need to socialize industry because he had the people behind him.  That is correct.  He did not socialize industry, thus he was not a socialist.
> 
> Your OP is epic fail.



He didn't have to socialize industry because he had the support of the people because of all the promises of socialized programs he promised. Remember that 25 point list?


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, not at all.  That is not what the document says at all, or that Proctor infers.

Anyone can read The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> No, not at all.  That is not what the document says at all, or that Proctor infers.
> 
> Anyone can read The Nazi War on Cancer - Google Books



Key words to look at 
working man was a hero 2nd. Paragraph 5th line down
A moral duty was to be in the military or work 2nd. Paragraph 6th line down

Labor projected a special almost migical, aura for the nazis. 1st line second paragraph
So why socialize industry when the people were already socialized?

Now lets go back to the 25 points list.
The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party


http://www.historyplace.com/worldwar2/riseofhitler/25points.htm


----------



## JakeStarkey

You just answered your own question: Hitler did not socialize industry.  Nothing else matters.  Epic fail.


----------



## Ravi

Only a retard could read those pages and conclude Hitler was a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You just answered your own question: Hitler did not socialize industry.  Nothing else matters.  Epic fail.



Hitler"Why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?"

I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism to advance his agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hitler did not socialize industry.  You have lost, epic fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Hitler did not socialize industry.  You have lost, epic fail.



He didn't have too he had all those socialize programs he promised. and the people gave him his support.


----------



## elvis

JakeStarkey said:


> Hitler did not socialize industry.  You have lost, epic fail.



You mean Oskar Schindler didn't work for the state?  

I thought everyone had seen that movie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Schindler was not a socialized business, Elvis.  He had government contracts.  If you think Hitler was a socialist, go for it.


----------



## elvis

JakeStarkey said:


> Schindler was not a socialized business, Elvis.  He had government contracts.  If you think Hitler was a socialist, go for it.



I don't.  I was agreeing with you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Schindler was not a socialized business, Elvis.  He had government contracts.  If you think Hitler was a socialist, go for it.



What is it that you fail to comprehend?
Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to win the support of the people and that included industry.Why socialize it when you do not have to?

If the war effort had not been met you can bet the farm hitler would have taken complete control. But he did not have to.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Good.  I wonder if bigreb was dropped on his head at birth or brutalized in a blanket party in the barracks or has had other serious injury to his head.  This is perhaps the worst epic failure in a year. I don't remember anything like it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Good.  I wonder if bigreb was dropped on his head at birth or brutalized in a blanket party in the barracks or has had other serious injury to his head.  This is perhaps the worst epic failure in a year. I don't remember anything like it.



The epic fail is on your part you have not proven what you said earlier. Proctor doesn't even insinuate what you said. Maybe you should ask your parents about being dropped on the head at birth.

one more time hitler was a dictator that used socialism to further his agenda.


----------



## elvis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  I wonder if bigreb was dropped on his head at birth or brutalized in a blanket party in the barracks or has had other serious injury to his head.  This is perhaps the worst epic failure in a year. I don't remember anything like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The epic fail is on your part you have not proven what you said earlier. Proctor doesn't even insinuate what you said. Maybe you should ask your parents about being dropped on the head at birth.
> 
> *one more time hitler was a dictator that used socialism to further his agenda*.
Click to expand...


You are taking after Adolf here:  telling the same lie over and over again until people believe it.....
except we aren't going to believe it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  I wonder if bigreb was dropped on his head at birth or brutalized in a blanket party in the barracks or has had other serious injury to his head.  This is perhaps the worst epic failure in a year. I don't remember anything like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The epic fail is on your part you have not proven what you said earlier. Proctor doesn't even insinuate what you said. Maybe you should ask your parents about being dropped on the head at birth.
> 
> *one more time hitler was a dictator that used socialism to further his agenda*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking after Adolf here:  telling the same lie over and over again until people believe it.....
> except we aren't going to believe it.
Click to expand...

It's only a lie to someone who is to stupid to see it for what it is and what hitler was. Maybe you should take another look at this list .
The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party


----------



## JakeStarkey

One, your suggestion that Hitler was a socialist is not proven.

Two, the socialist wing of the early party was forced out of leadership and then its military component in the SA was "sanitized" in "The Night of Long Knives."  They were murdered, reb.

Thus, no more socialists.

Proctor, your own source, repudiates your mewling argument.

Epic fail.  Why do you think the local suspects are not here to defend you.  They know you have failed and don't want to be associated with you.

That's reasonable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> One, your suggestion that Hitler was a socialist is not proven.
> 
> Two, the socialist wing of the early party was forced out of leadership and then its military component in the SA was "sanitized" in "The Night of Long Knives."  They were murdered, reb.
> 
> Thus, no more socialists.
> 
> Proctor, your own source, repudiates your mewling argument.
> 
> Epic fail.  Why do you think the local suspects are not here to defend you.  They know you have failed and don't want to be associated with you.
> 
> That's reasonable.





> Proctor, your own source, repudiates your mewling argument.


You haven't proven that yet



> Two, the socialist wing of the early party was forced out of leadership and then its military component in the SA was "sanitized" in "The Night of Long Knives."  They were murdered, reb.



Hitler was not going to share power with anyone Why wouldn't he kill anyone that might present a problem later? 



> Epic fail.  Why do you think the local suspects are not here to defend you.  They know you have failed and don't want to be associated with you.



Why is it that you alwayes seem to think you or anyone needs support? People use to think the world was flat.

I will say one more time hitler was a dictator he used socialism to push his agenda forward.


----------



## Intense

Little more pathetic than Socialist's coming to grips with being used.


----------



## JakeStarkey

oh, the irony!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> oh, the irony!



Be used be a tool.


----------



## Ravi

Sometimes I'm embarrassed that Intense is on my friend's list.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LK Eder said Hitler was a socialist? He's wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now let's talk about your comprehension and english. That is not what I said, and you know it.
> 
> You can't call this facism when _l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it._ One of you are wrong
Click to expand...


You mean the socialist people that Hitler had murdered after the Reichstaag fire? Those socialists that Hitler reported to the government before his rise to power? The socialists that he co-opted and used for his own fascist aims?

I don't see how either one of us are wrong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Sometimes I'm embarrassed that Intense is on my friend's list.



Be glad intense is a friend you arrogant piece of shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LK Eder said Hitler was a socialist? He's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's talk about your comprehension and english. That is not what I said, and you know it.
> 
> You can't call this facism when _l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it._ One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the socialist people that Hitler had murdered after the Reichstaag fire? Those socialists that Hitler reported to the government before his rise to power? The socialists that he co-opted and used for his own fascist aims?
> 
> I don't see how either one of us are wrong.
Click to expand...

I asked you if that list was views a socialist would have. You said no eger said yes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's talk about your comprehension and english. That is not what I said, and you know it.
> 
> You can't call this facism when _l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it._ One of you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the socialist people that Hitler had murdered after the Reichstaag fire? Those socialists that Hitler reported to the government before his rise to power? The socialists that he co-opted and used for his own fascist aims?
> 
> I don't see how either one of us are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if that list was views a socialist would have. You said no eger said yes.
Click to expand...


No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, Hitler killed socialists.

But he would have happily recruited a racist filth like you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the socialist people that Hitler had murdered after the Reichstaag fire? Those socialists that Hitler reported to the government before his rise to power? The socialists that he co-opted and used for his own fascist aims?
> 
> I don't see how either one of us are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if that list was views a socialist would have. You said no eger said yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them.
Click to expand...


no he did not he never said may have nor did he say some. trying to lie? they weren't in power to start any of those programs. Hitler used the socialst and socialism to gain power


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, Hitler killed socialists.
> 
> But he would have happily recruited a racist filth like you.



Dictators will never share power with anyone. sorry you failed.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if that list was views a socialist would have. You said no eger said yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no he did not he never said may have nor did he say some. trying to lie?
Click to expand...


Having problems reading there artard?

Eder said:



> i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> feder was, e.g.
> 
> what happened to feder?
> 
> and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?



Looks like may have and some to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he did not he never said may have nor did he say some. trying to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having problems reading there artard?
> 
> Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i said that hitler was not the only author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of some of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> feder was, e.g.
> 
> what happened to feder?
> 
> and what happened to those points, that allegedly are "socialism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like may have and some to me.
Click to expand...


and I see the retard radio dip shit has a reading problem



> No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them



Then he started naming off names as if they were part of the authors. So socialist did write that list and hitler used them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, Hitler killed socialists.
> 
> But he would have happily recruited a racist filth like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictators will never share power with anyone. sorry you failed.
Click to expand...


Your OP failed and the rest of the board is laughing at you, watching us toy with you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no he did not he never said may have nor did he say some. trying to lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems reading there artard?
> 
> Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like may have and some to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and I see the retard radio dip shit has a reading problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said some of them may have been written by a socialist, but were never implemented....and then Hitler killed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then he started naming off names as if they were part of the authors. So socialist did write that list and hitler used them.
Click to expand...


No, thats not what he said. Go take an ESL class, you need it:


> i said that hitler was *not the only* author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of* some *of the points you parade around as socialism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy are YOU ever messed up.  Hitler was a fascist, not a socialist.  (Pay attention please ...)
> 
> Those who call themselves socialists nowadays ARE fascists.  They spend and inordinate amount of time blaming fascism on the right to smokescreen their State medical policies and looking at your nekked ass in the airport.
> 
> You can't change a the minds of fools and pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No YOU pay attention Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to his advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Hitler did any such thing: you lose on this point.
Click to expand...


What was the german workers party? were they socialist? Did he join that party in 1919?
Did he take control of that oparty in 1920? did he rename that party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems reading there artard?
> 
> Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like may have and some to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I see the retard radio dip shit has a reading problem
> 
> 
> 
> Then he started naming off names as if they were part of the authors. So socialist did write that list and hitler used them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, thats not what he said. Go take an ESL class, you need it:
> 
> 
> 
> i said that hitler was *not the only* author of the 25-punkte programm.
> 
> he was not the author of* some *of the points you parade around as socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


To be more correct in what he said here you go



L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is businesses purchasing the government again?
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Fascism? Why yes....yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is demand to the government that they should enforce the will of socialist on Busniess?
> Now
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you rang?
> 
> quote the post where i said this.
> 
> then we can start to unravel this mystery.
Click to expand...


You said they weren't hitlers words then you mention the socialist leaders of that party and how hitler had them murdered. There by impling, since they aren hitlers words they were the words of the leaders of the Germans workers party.

Here's where you start


L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously without head-protection, vegetable man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, however, hitler changed the German worker party to the Germans workers socialist party they fact will never change no matter how you try to change a subjet in a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are wrong. again, broccoli.
Click to expand...



*Number two*


L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> already been done.  You are like a 9/11 truther.  No matter how many times we show you, you will cling to the bullshit you have been fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for that to happen
> one of the things that has been used in that attempt has been hitler went after the communist and socialist
> My counter was Stalin also went after other socialist
> 
> *Why did hitler change the german workers party to the germans worker socialist party?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did not. stop lying.
Click to expand...



* number 3*



L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i presented my case.
> 
> you can't frigth back.
> 
> i am truley sorry for your lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> Allow me to do it again
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
> 
> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.
> Copywrite Violation
> how many people did author this program.
> 
> which points were actually implemented?
> 
> who is gottfried feder?
> 
> who is anton drexler?
> 
> who is gregor strasser?
> 
> who is otto strasser?
> 
> who is alfred rosenberg?
> 
> what is zinsknechtschaft?
> 
> why so stupid, son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Number 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> *you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.*
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I getting warmer?*
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are absolutely cold on this topic.  You lost this OP on the first page.  Now you are only here for grins and chuckles, bigreb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You are absolutely cold on this topic.  You lost this OP on the first page.  Now you are only here for grins and chuckles, bigreb.



dude I am so hot i'm burning rubber all over your face.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I see the retard radio dip shit has a reading problem
> 
> 
> 
> Then he started naming off names as if they were part of the authors. So socialist did write that list and hitler used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, thats not what he said. Go take an ESL class, you need it:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be more correct in what he said here you go
> 
> 
> 
> You said they weren't hitlers words then you mention the socialist leaders of that party and how hitler had them murdered. There by impling, since they aren hitlers words they were the words of the leaders of the Germans workers party.
> 
> Here's where you start
> 
> 
> 
> *Number two*
> 
> 
> 
> * number 3*
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> *you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.*
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I getting warmer?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Eder. You have me confused for him. All your #'s quote him, not me, but you say this is where I start.
> 
> 
> 
> You suck at this whole English thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, thats not what he said. Go take an ESL class, you need it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be more correct in what he said here you go
> 
> 
> 
> You said they weren't hitlers words then you mention the socialist leaders of that party and how hitler had them murdered. There by impling, since they aren hitlers words they were the words of the leaders of the Germans workers party.
> 
> Here's where you start
> 
> 
> 
> *Number two*
> 
> 
> 
> * number 3*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Eder. You have me confused for him. All your #'s quote him, not me, but you say this is where I start.
> 
> 
> 
> You suck at this whole English thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cut and pasted the whole reply I made to him. I used the whole replky to show you what he said, which is not even close to what you post that he said.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Eder. You have me confused for him. All your #'s quote him, not me, but you say this is where I start.
> 
> 
> 
> You suck at this whole English thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut and pasted the whole reply I made to him. I used the whole replky to show you what he said, which is not even close to what you post that he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _He_ said it retard. I quoted _him_. If you have a problem with what _HE_ said, take it up with him.
> 
> You still suck at this English thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut and pasted the whole reply I made to him. I used the whole replky to show you what he said, which is not even close to what you post that he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _He_ said it retard. I quoted _him_. If you have a problem with what _HE_ said, take it up with him.
> 
> You still suck at this English thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and he also said what I posted he even identified one of the authors retard. You were using words like may have and some.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and he also said what I posted he even identified one of the authors retard. You were using words like may have and some.



I've already addressed that, using his words, that proves me correct.

Sorry you have a problem with being wrong. I thought you'd be used to it by now


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he also said what I posted he even identified one of the authors retard. You were using words like may have and some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already addressed that, using his words, that proves me correct.
> 
> Sorry you have a problem with being wrong. I thought you'd be used to it by now
Click to expand...


And I also used his words. How was the smack down that you were served?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he also said what I posted he even identified one of the authors retard. You were using words like may have and some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already addressed that, using his words, that proves me correct.
> 
> Sorry you have a problem with being wrong. I thought you'd be used to it by now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I also used his words. How was the smack down that you were served?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-21.html#post3035565

So you're proven wrong, on Hitler and what Eder said, and you say you served a smackdown?

Dude, really....you need to learn some English.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already addressed that, using his words, that proves me correct.
> 
> Sorry you have a problem with being wrong. I thought you'd be used to it by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also used his words. How was the smack down that you were served?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-21.html#post3035565
> 
> So you're proven wrong, on Hitler and what Eder said, and you say you served a smackdown?
> 
> Dude, really....you need to learn some English.
Click to expand...


you and I both know that you are lying. eger Identified one of the authors of that list and he then begin mentioning other names as if they also were a part of that list. why are you ignoring that part?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Everyone on this board knows that you are lyving, bigreb.  I pray that you are doing it deliberately, because if you really believe what you are writing here, then you, kiddo, a delusional wierdo who is only a few steps from he lock up.

(Grabs bigreb by the ears and forces him to look eye to eye): Hitler was not a socialist, ever.  Nothing exists that you could point to that once he had power, the ever nationalized power.

(Slaps bigreb across the face) Hitler was not a socialist, ever.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I also used his words. How was the smack down that you were served?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-21.html#post3035565
> 
> So you're proven wrong, on Hitler and what Eder said, and you say you served a smackdown?
> 
> Dude, really....you need to learn some English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you and I both know that you are lying. eger Identified one of the authors of that list and he then begin mentioning other names as if they also were a part of that list. why are you ignoring that part?
Click to expand...


Hence the SOME part, retard.

English, learn it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> (Grabs bigreb by the ears and forces him to look eye to eye): Hitler was not a socialist, ever.  Nothing exists that you could point to that once he had power, the ever nationalized power.
> 
> (Slaps bigreb across the face) Hitler was not a socialist, ever.



I just broke your jaw. True story
Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to advance his agenda. slam goes starkeys head like hammer hitting a nail pound. true story.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-21.html#post3035565
> 
> So you're proven wrong, on Hitler and what Eder said, and you say you served a smackdown?
> 
> Dude, really....you need to learn some English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and I both know that you are lying. eger Identified one of the authors of that list and he then begin mentioning other names as if they also were a part of that list. why are you ignoring that part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence the SOME part, retard.
> 
> English, learn it.
Click to expand...


Dumbass identifing A PERSON does not equate to the word SOME or do I need to repost that reply again?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Grabs bigreb by the ears and forces him to look eye to eye): Hitler was not a socialist, ever.  Nothing exists that you could point to that once he had power, the ever nationalized power.
> 
> (Slaps bigreb across the face) Hitler was not a socialist, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just broke your jaw. True story
> Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to advance his agenda. slam goes starkeys head like hammer hitting a nail pound. true story.
Click to expand...


I waited for you in Durham but you never showed up.  If I slapped you, you would start crying.  True story. 

Oh, by the way, Hitler was never a socialist, never nationalized business, never did anything a soci9alist would do.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and I both know that you are lying. eger Identified one of the authors of that list and he then begin mentioning other names as if they also were a part of that list. why are you ignoring that part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the SOME part, retard.
> 
> English, learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass identifing A PERSON does not equate to the word SOME or do I need to repost that reply again?
Click to expand...


You really are dumb.

SOME of them were written by someone else.

Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Because, flatly, RadiomanATL, bigreb truly is as stupid as he appears on the board.  I mean it that he has trouble grasping abstract concepts.  I had to explain tables and charts to him some months ago.  Yes, he is a little wooden head in which the gears spin slowly and off beat.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> Because, flatly, RadiomanATL, bigreb truly is as stupid as he appears on the board.



I think you're right


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the SOME part, retard.
> 
> English, learn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass identifing A PERSON does not equate to the word SOME or do I need to repost that reply again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are dumb.
> 
> SOME of them were written by someone else.
> 
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
Click to expand...


In the post I used the word some was not mentioned
Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
Why arent you acknowledging that he Identified one person and made a list of others?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, flatly, RadiomanATL, bigreb truly is as stupid as he appears on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right
Click to expand...


Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Grabs bigreb by the ears and forces him to look eye to eye): Hitler was not a socialist, ever.  Nothing exists that you could point to that once he had power, the ever nationalized power.
> 
> (Slaps bigreb across the face) Hitler was not a socialist, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just broke your jaw. True story
> Hitler was a dictator that used socialism to advance his agenda. slam goes starkeys head like hammer hitting a nail pound. true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I waited for you in Durham but you never showed up.  If I slapped you, you would start crying.  True story.
> 
> Oh, by the way, Hitler was never a socialist, never nationalized business, never did anything a soci9alist would do.
Click to expand...


You waited for me in durham? cock sucker it was greensboro. and you did not show. Remember the coffee shop off I40?


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass identifing A PERSON does not equate to the word SOME or do I need to repost that reply again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are dumb.
> 
> SOME of them were written by someone else.
> 
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the post I used the word some was not mentioned
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
> Why arent you acknowledging that he Identified *one person and made a list of others?*
Click to expand...


SOME.

retard.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, flatly, RadiomanATL, bigreb truly is as stupid as he appears on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.
Click to expand...


Ahh, the last refuge of a lost debator..."You're a liar". 

You lost.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are dumb.
> 
> SOME of them were written by someone else.
> 
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the post I used the word some was not mentioned
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
> Why arent you acknowledging that he Identified *one person and made a list of others?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOME.
> 
> retard.
Click to expand...


Ahh, the last refuge of a lost debator... you're a retard
You lost


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the post I used the word some was not mentioned
> Why are you having such a hard time understanding this?
> Why arent you acknowledging that he Identified *one person and made a list of others?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME.
> 
> retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, the last refuge of a lost debator... you're a retard
> You lost
Click to expand...


Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOME.
> 
> retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the last refuge of a lost debator... you're a retard
> You lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
Click to expand...


if you can use it so can I.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the last refuge of a lost debator... you're a retard
> You lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you can use it so can I.
Click to expand...


Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can use it so can I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm sorry but I used that saying earlier. So you do not own the rights to any words posted here. True story.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you can use it so can I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry but I used that saying earlier. So you do not own the rights to any words posted here. True story.
Click to expand...


Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry but I used that saying earlier. So you do not own the rights to any words posted here. True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
Click to expand...


spaming the boards I see. thats a no no


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry but I used that saying earlier. So you do not own the rights to any words posted here. True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spaming the boards I see. thats a no no
Click to expand...


Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaming the boards I see. thats a no no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
Click to expand...


True story spamming the boards is a board no no.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spaming the boards I see. thats a no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True story spamming the boards is a board no no.
Click to expand...


You seem to get away with it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not smart enough to come up with your own material, huh? Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story spamming the boards is a board no no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to get away with it
Click to expand...


No I don't I recieve warnings


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story spamming the boards is a board no no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't I recieve warnings
Click to expand...


Thats why I said YOU SEEM TO GET AWAY WITH IT.

More English comprehension problems on your end retard?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Radioman take a look at this.



L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in 1920? no one was a dictator.
> 
> what was the new name of the DAP?
> 
> what is the harzburg front?
> 
> what about points 1-10 of the program, just for shits and giggles?
> 
> why can you not answer one question but ask so many, and when yours are answered, you just ask the same question again?
> 
> did you have an accident? or several? or were you born like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about 1-10? there's a difference between legal citizens and illegals. Just shit's and grins.
> 
> Why explain who each individual person was when you can point out who thew leaderwas?
> 
> Sure I know there was no dictator at that point I seperated the two. Fact is hitler was the leader he gave the speecjh for what the german workers party wanted
> 
> The German Workers' Party name was changed by Hitler to include the term National Socialist. Thus the full name was the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei or NSDAP) called for short, Nazi.
> 
> The History Place - Rise of Hitler: Nazi Party is Formed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are cherry picking the points that allegedly support the case for socialism being part of the NSDAP program.
> 
> you do not weigh those points against the actually implemented points, when the party was in power.
> 
> *you do not recognize what happened to gottfried feder, one of the authors after the rise to power.*
> and you don't know what happened to the strasser bros.
> 
> you don't  know anything about this topic, only some tidbits you got blown into your ears by some propaganda bullshit artists.
> 
> i am bored, and i am here to help you, and the children.
> 
> now sit down, and try to process some of the information presented to you in this thread.
> 
> and don't come back with any stupid question, you hear me?
> 
> i know, it is said that there are no stupid questions, but, in your case, it is not true.
> 
> at least one accomplishment for you.
> 
> and don't eat the yellow snow, homey.
Click to expand...


notice how eger identified one person as a co author?
Then he listed a few other names
Hitler was a dictator that used socialist to advance his agenda.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> notice how eger identified one person as a *co author?*
> Then he listed a few other names



Yes, some. 

Are you this dumb in real life?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, flatly, RadiomanATL, bigreb truly is as stupid as he appears on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.
Click to expand...


You truly are deranged.  No wonder you were run out of the military and law enforcement.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are deranged.  No wonder you were run out of the military and law enforcement.
Click to expand...


He's currently arguing that the points in the Nazi manifesto were authored solely by Hitler because he had co-authors.

Yeah, make sense of that if you can.


----------



## JakeStarkey

It doesn't make sense, of course.  He thinks Hitler had all power in the early twenties.  What a moron.  Does not know history, does not know logic, does not know what defines socialism or communism or fascism or totalitariansim or authoritarianism or militarism.

No wonder so many on the far, far right disdain education.  They look uneducated because they are uneducated, then they get mad, like bigreb, when they have another "d'oh"movement.  Criminy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> It doesn't make sense, of course.  He thinks Hitler had all power in the early twenties.  What a moron.  Does not know history, does not know logic, does not know what defines socialism or communism or fascism or totalitariansim or authoritarianism or militarism.
> 
> No wonder so many on the far, far right disdain education.  They look uneducated because they are uneducated, then they get mad, like bigreb, when they have another "d'oh"movement.  Criminy.



I think I'm done here. His retardation is now just going in circles and making even less sense (if thats possible).

Points were made, and he had none.

*unsubscribe*


----------



## JakeStarkey

*ditto*

Epic fail.


----------



## L.K.Eder

this thread and its author are like a big blow-fly appearing at a nice dinner party.

everyone is disgusted, some want to kill it. some just want it to go away. a lot of disparaging remarks are made about the blow-fly.

A lot of windows are opened so that the blow-fly can escape back into the wilds and everyone can get back to the party without the annoying sound and shape of the shit-eating vermin.

the blowfly however has a lot of energy and manages to hit its head against the only closed window. for days.

the party is long over.

but if you want you can still watch the blowfly hit its head against the window.


----------



## Luissa

I don't get why it has gone on so long?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are deranged.  No wonder you were run out of the military and law enforcement.
Click to expand...


You call me deranged for pointing out that you are the biggest liar on this board? and then you lie about my military and law enforcement record. Now that is truely dranged.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jakes the biggest liar on this board and you are close behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are deranged.  No wonder you were run out of the military and law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's currently arguing that the points in the Nazi manifesto were authored solely by Hitler because he had co-authors.
> 
> Yeah, make sense of that if you can.
Click to expand...


Lets go back to the orignal question I asked you
Are these views of a socialist?


total confiscation of all war profits. 

nationalization of all trusts. 

profit-sharing in large industries. 

generous increase in old-age pensions. 

creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities. 

agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land. 

ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race. 

Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law. 

The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State. 


The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young. 


COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD 

In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.

Your reply was


RadiomanATL said:


> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this


and I will add this.
You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
Have fun dancing around that


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> I don't get why it has gone on so long?


 I just reread the op and realized that no one here thinks socialism is the way so the entire thread has been a waste of time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why it has gone on so long?
> 
> 
> 
> I just reread the op and realized that no one here thinks socialism is the way so the entire thread has been a waste of time.
Click to expand...

You're lying.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are deranged.  No wonder you were run out of the military and law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's currently arguing that the points in the Nazi manifesto were authored solely by Hitler because he had co-authors.
> 
> Yeah, make sense of that if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets go back to the orignal question I asked you
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> Your reply was
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I will add this.
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> Have fun dancing around that
Click to expand...


stop misrepresenting and abusing what i wrote, parasite.

you cannot grasp what i wrote despite me being very patient with you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's currently arguing that the points in the Nazi manifesto were authored solely by Hitler because he had co-authors.
> 
> Yeah, make sense of that if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back to the orignal question I asked you
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> Your reply was
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts call it fascism.
> 
> Your copy and paste reinforces that it is fascism, if you remember that "businesses purchased the government."
> 
> Too bad you fail to understand this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I will add this.
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> Have fun dancing around that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop misrepresenting and abusing what i wrote, parasite.
> 
> you cannot grasp what i wrote despite me being very patient with you.
Click to expand...


you wrote it bitch. Don't like me reposting what you said fuck off. As for being patient what are you going to do about it? As for me I can give back what ever you put out.

.


----------



## PixieStix

Geez, this thread isn't dead yet


----------



## bigrebnc1775

PixieStix said:


> Geez, this thread isn't dead yet



Why should it?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back to the orignal question I asked you
> Are these views of a socialist?
> 
> 
> total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.
> 
> The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.
> 
> 
> COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD
> 
> In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.
> 
> Your reply was
> 
> and I will add this.
> You can't call this facism when l.k. eger said it was the socialist leaders of the german workers party who supposedly wrote it. One of you are wrong
> Have fun dancing around that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop misrepresenting and abusing what i wrote, parasite.
> 
> you cannot grasp what i wrote despite me being very patient with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote it bitch. Don't like me reposting what you said fuck off. As for being patient what are you going to do about it? As for me I can give back what ever you put out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



you earned your neg rep.

expect more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop misrepresenting and abusing what i wrote, parasite.
> 
> you cannot grasp what i wrote despite me being very patient with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote it bitch. Don't like me reposting what you said fuck off. As for being patient what are you going to do about it? As for me I can give back what ever you put out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you earned your neg rep.
> 
> expect more.
Click to expand...


and your point? whats a neg when the truth has been shown you you asswipe.
So rock on bitch for the negs bring it on wont stop me calling you a dickless wonder.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote it bitch. Don't like me reposting what you said fuck off. As for being patient what are you going to do about it? As for me I can give back what ever you put out.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you earned your neg rep.
> 
> expect more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your point? whats a neg when the truth has been shown you you asswipe.
> So rock on bitch for the negs bring it on wont stop me calling you a dickless wonder.
Click to expand...


hilarious meltdown, vermin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

liebuster said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film will be worthwhile if it reports accurately that Hitler, on achieving power, sided with the capitalists and corporatists, and then murdered the socialist leadership in the Party during the "night of the long knives."  If the film incorporates that truth, then it might be well worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think to many people just settle on a few similar characteristics with conservatism and say, "See!!! Fascism is the alignment of corporations and government and republicans are in bed with corporations." Then tell me what its called when a dem president and congress take over the largest car corporation in the world.
> 
> Often times when people come up with a similarity of fascism and conservatism you can also draw the same similarity with communism as well.
> 
> Does it bother you that Hitler and Joseph Goerbbels got alot of its eugenics and propaganda ideas from early 20th century progressives?
> 
> Does it bother you that the neo-Nazi movement in America call themselves the National Socialists of America
> 
> Does it bother you that the word "Nazi" was short for "National Socialist German Workers' Party"
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the "25 Points" of the National Socialist German Workers' Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited by: Dr. Robert Ley
> Published by: Central Publishing House of the N.S.D.A.P.
> Franz Eher, successor Munich
> 
> 
> The program of the NSDAP
> 
> The program is the political foundation of the NSDAP and accordingly the primary political law of the State. It has been made brief and clear intentionally.
> 
> All legal precepts must be applied in the spirit of the party program.
> 
> Since the taking over of control, the Fuehrer has succeeded in the realization of essential portions of the Party program from the fundamentals to the detail.
> 
> The Party Program of the NSDAP was proclaimed on the 24 February 1920 by Adolf Hitler at the first large Party gathering in Munich and since that day has remained unaltered. Within the national socialist philosophy is summarized in 25 points:
> 
> 1. We demand the unification of all Germans in the Greater Germany on the basis of the right of self-determination of peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand equality of rights for the German people in respect to the other nations; abrogation of the peace treaties of Versailles and St. Germain.
> 
> 3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the sustenance of our people, and colonization for our surplus population.
> 
> 4. Only a member of the race can be a citizen. A member of the race can only be one who is of German blood, without consideration of creed. Consequently no Jew can be a member of the race.
> 
> 5. Whoever has no citizenship is to be able to live in Germany only as a guest, and must be under the authority of legislation for foreigners.
> 
> 6. The right to determine matters concerning administration and law belongs only to the citizen. Therefore we demand that every public office, of any sort whatsoever, whether in the Reich, the county or municipality, be filled only by citizens. We combat the corrupting parliamentary economy, office-holding only according to party inclinations without consideration of character or abilities.
> 
> *7. We demand that the state be charged first with providing the opportunity for a livelihood and way of life for the citizens. If it is impossible to sustain the total population of the State, then the members of foreign nations (non-citizens) are to be expelled from the Reich.*
> 8. Any further immigration of non-citizens is to be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans, who have immigrated to Germany since the 2 August 1914, be forced immediately to leave the Reich.
> 
> 9. All citizens must have equal rights and obligations.
> 
> 10. The first obligation of every citizen must be to work both spiritually and physically. The activity of individuals is not to counteract the interests of the universality, but must have its result within the framework of the whole for the benefit of all Consequently we demand:
> 
> 11. Abolition of unearned (work and labour) incomes. Breaking of rent-slavery.
> 
> 12. In consideration of the monstrous sacrifice in property and blood that each war demands of the people personal enrichment through a war must be designated as a crime against the people. Therefore we demand the total confiscation of all war profits.
> 
> 13. *We demand the nationalization of all (previous) associated industries (trusts).*
> 14*. We demand a division of profits of all heavy industries.*
> 15. *We demand an expansion on a large scale of old age welfare.*
> 16. *We demand the creation of a healthy middle class and its conservation, immediate communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low cost to small firms, the utmost consideration of all small firms in contracts with the State, county or municipality*.
> 
> 17. We demand a land reform suitable to our needs, provision of a law for the free expropriation of land for the purposes of public utility, abolition of taxes on land and prevention of all speculation in land.
> 
> 18. We demand struggle without consideration against those whose activity is injurious to the general interest. Common national criminals, usurers, Schieber and so forth are to be punished with death, without consideration of confession or race.
> 
> 19. We demand substitution of a German common law in place of the Roman Law serving a materialistic world-order.
> 
> 20. The state is to be responsible for a fundamental reconstruction of our whole national education program, to enable every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education and subsequently introduction into leading positions. The plans of instruction of all educational institutions are to conform with the experiences of practical life. The comprehension of the concept of the State must be striven for by the school [Staatsbuergerkunde] as early as the beginning of understanding. We demand the education at the expense of the State of outstanding intellectually gifted children of poor parents without consideration of position or profession.
> 
> 21. The State is to care for the elevating national health by protecting the mother and child, by outlawing child-labor, by the encouragement of physical fitness, by means of the legal establishment of a gymnastic and sport obligation, by the utmost support of all organizations concerned with the physical instruction of the young.
> 
> 22. We demand abolition of the mercenary troops and formation of a national army.
> 
> 23. We demand legal opposition to known lies and their promulgation through the press. In order to enable the provision of a German press, we demand, that: a. All writers and employees of the newspapers appearing in the German language be members of the race: b. Non-German newspapers be required to have the express permission of the State to be published. They may not be printed in the German language: c. Non-Germans are forbidden by law any financial interest in German publications, or any influence on them, and as punishment for violations the closing of such a publication as well as the immediate expulsion from the Reich of the non-German concerned. Publications which are counter to the general good are to be forbidden. We demand legal prosecution of artistic and literary forms which exert a destructive influence on our national life, and the closure of organizations opposing the above made demands.
> 
> 24. We demand freedom of religion for all religious denominations within the state so long as they do not endanger its existence or oppose the moral senses of the Germanic race. The Party as such advocates the standpoint of a positive Christianity without binding itself confessionally to any one denomination. It combats the Jewish-materialistic spirit within and around us, and is convinced that a lasting recovery of our nation can only succeed from within on the framework: common utility precedes individual utility.
> 
> 25. For the execution of all of this we demand the formation of a strong central power in the Reich. Unlimited authority of the central parliament over the whole Reich and its organizations in general. The forming of state and profession chambers for the execution of the laws made by the Reich within the various states of the confederation. The leaders of the Party promise, if necessary by sacrificing their own lives, to support by the execution of the points set forth above without consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People can argue day and night about whether fascism is a right wing or left wing ideology.
> 
> The thing that people often miss is Hitler did not do what he did with a small limited government . He did it with a large central government that had large amount of power. This is what has historically lead to opression and slavery of a country's people and this is what will lead us to the same thing if we continue down this road.
> 
> Please don't be arrogant enough to believe that tyranny would never show its face in this country ever again.
Click to expand...


most in this discussion failed to grasp what you posted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you earned your neg rep.
> 
> expect more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your point? whats a neg when the truth has been shown you you asswipe.
> So rock on bitch for the negs bring it on wont stop me calling you a dickless wonder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hilarious meltdown, vermin.
Click to expand...


what an anal bitch if you think that was a melt down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hitler found no appeal in Western democracy partially because of its slow pace. Likewise, he found great appeal in his National Socialist State and the swift pace of its legislative process: "The essence of leadership as conceived by the National Socialist State is the capacity to form rapid decisions" (Hitler, My New Order 228).
"One works best when alone." This adage, commonly attributed to Hitler, perfectly sums up his views of democracy and parliamentary-style government. He believed that individuals operating in a democracy are not brought to their fullest potential due to the ultimatums and compromises (both in principle and practice) that commonly occur:


> ...democracy will in practice lead to the destruction of a people's true values. And this also serves to explain how it is that people with a great past from the time when they surrender themselves to the unlimited, democratic rule of the masses slowly lose their former position; for the outstanding achievements of individuals...are now rendered practically ineffective through the oppression of mere numbers. (Rauschning 785)






Matt Brundage  Adolf Hitler's Views and Opinions of Democracy


Hitler's meaning of socialism, therefore did not refer to a specific economic system, but to "an instinct for national self-preservation" (Fischer 125) or nationalism. Concerning the Socialist aspects of the 25-Point program, Hitler made promises "because in 1920, the German working class and the lower middle classes were saturated in a radical anti-capitalism; such phrases were essential for any politician who wanted to attract their support"

I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism as a means to push his agenda.


----------



## Ravi

Nationalism in its extreme form is fascism. 

Beware of it, because it is a tool of the right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Nationalism in its extreme form is fascism.
> 
> Beware of it, because it is a tool of the right.



I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism as a means to push his agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc got slaughtered in his own thread.

He had no idea that the film had been released years earlier.

He had no idea that Hitler killed the socialists and communists in Germany.

His own evidence showed that Hitler did not crush the workers.

His own evidence showed that Hitler and Big Business were hand in hand with each other.

I am posting this in the other thread in answer to his demand.

He will do even worse this time.

All are invited to join in, but I would advise that you read all the pages first.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc got slaughtered in his own thread.
> 
> He had no idea that the film had been released years earlier.
> 
> He had no idea that Hitler killed the socialists and communists in Germany.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler did not crush the workers.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler and Big Business were hand in hand with each other.
> 
> I am posting this in the other thread in answer to his demand.
> 
> He will do even worse this time.
> 
> All are invited to join in, but I would advise that you read all the pages first.


ok fuck face lets rock you win I leave I win you leave.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Where are you at fuck wit?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc got slaughtered in his own thread.
> 
> He had no idea that the film had been released years earlier.
> 
> He had no idea that Hitler killed the socialists and communists in Germany.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler did not crush the workers.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler and Big Business were hand in hand with each other.
> 
> I am posting this in the other thread in answer to his demand.
> 
> He will do even worse this time.
> 
> All are invited to join in, but I would advise that you read all the pages first.
> 
> 
> 
> ok fuck face lets rock you win I leave I win you leave.
Click to expand...


You already lost.  Leave.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc got slaughtered in his own thread.
> 
> He had no idea that the film had been released years earlier.
> 
> He had no idea that Hitler killed the socialists and communists in Germany.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler did not crush the workers.
> 
> His own evidence showed that Hitler and Big Business were hand in hand with each other.
> 
> I am posting this in the other thread in answer to his demand.
> 
> He will do even worse this time.
> 
> All are invited to join in, but I would advise that you read all the pages first.
> 
> 
> 
> ok fuck face lets rock you win I leave I win you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already lost.  Leave.
Click to expand...

never happen dumb ass you dance and dance
Make your case or fucking quit and leave this board.
I made mine.
Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party.
Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators


----------



## JakeStarkey

1) Did Hitler use the SS to kill off the SA socialists, yes or no?

2) Did Hitler kill or imprison the socialists and communists in Germany, yes or no?

3) Did Hitler have the socialists in the leadership of the Party killed, yes or no?

4) Hitler was never a socialist, only an opportunist who killed anyone who opposed him, yes or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> 1) Did Hitler use the SS to kill off the SA socialists, yes or no?
> 
> 2) Did Hitler kill or imprisons the socialists and communists in Germany, yes or no?
> 
> 3) Did Hitler have the socialists in the leadership of the Party killed, yes or no?
> 
> 4) Hitler was never a socialist, only an opportunist who killed anyone who opposed him, yes or no?


Can't comprehend what I said? I'll repeat it again
Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party.
Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> 1) Did Hitler use the SS to kill off the SA socialists, yes or no?
> 
> 2) Did Hitler kill or imprisons the socialists and communists in Germany, yes or no?
> 
> 3) Did Hitler have the socialists in the leadership of the Party killed, yes or no?
> 
> 4) Hitler was never a socialist, only an opportunist who killed anyone who opposed him, yes or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Did Hitler use the SS to kill off the SA socialists, yes or no?
> 
> 2) Did Hitler kill or imprisons the socialists and communists in Germany, yes or no?
> 
> 3) Did Hitler have the socialists in the leadership of the Party killed, yes or no?
> 
> 4) Hitler was never a socialist, only an opportunist who killed anyone who opposed him, yes or no?
Click to expand...

Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party yes or nor
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party.yes or no
Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators yes or no


----------



## JakeStarkey

You won't answer the questions, you fail, leave the Board.

Hitler was not a socialist, which was the point of the original thread, not did he take over a half baked party with Socialist in its name.

Not anymore than North Korea is a Democratic state.

Not anymore than you are a Patriot.

You are a fake, a fool, and you have been outed yet again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You won't answer the questions, you fail, leave the Board.
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist, which was the point of the original thread, not did he take over a half baked party with Socialist in its name.
> 
> Not anymore than North Korea is a Democratic state.
> 
> Not anymore than you are a Patriot.
> 
> You are a fake, a fool, and you have been out yet again.


Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party. Yes or no
Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no
Nazi means National Socialist German Workers Party yes or no


----------



## JakeStarkey

Reported for trolling.  Answer the questions, bigreb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

*The History Place - Rise of Hitler The 25 Points of Hitler s Nazi Party
Sounds like a socialist to me
13.* We demand the nationalization of all trusts.

*14.* We demand profit-sharing in large industries.

*15.* We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.

*16.* We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.

*17.* We demand an agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.

*18.* We demand that ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Reported for trolling.  Answer the questions, bigreb.


Coward can't handle the question so he got to report them. Did you report your own trolling?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You don't get to troll.

That is what you did last time, and I am sure you remember what happens when you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc has failed the thread, yet once again.

He tried to change the OP, but I would not let him.  That's over.

Hitler used the SS to kill off the SA socialists.

Hitler killed or imprisoned the socialists and communists in Germany.

Hitler had the socialists in the leadership of the Party killed.

Hitler was an opportunist who killed anyone who opposed him.

I am glad to see bigrebnc back down.  It is good for him to admit when he is beaten.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Reported for spamming.

Address the questions, and if you do it honestly, you know Hitler was not a socialist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Reported for spamming.
> 
> Address the questions, and if you do it honestly, you know Hitler was not a socialist.


Dumb ass you just spamed yourself twice this post and the last post you made.
You think it's a good defense that keeps you from answering a question it's not just makes you look ignorant.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The question is: Hiter was a socialist, yeah?  And I noted correctly that he killed them all, and I will add that no business was nationalized, and the workers and unions supported him.

All true, my little spammer troll.  Time for you to leave the Board forever.  You have not been here for long chunks of the last several years, so you can do without it period, yeah?  Give you time for therapy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, the OP was about the film, which led to whether was a socialist.

We have clearly and convincingly demonstrated he was not.

Show me where the industries were nationalized?

Give me five, please.

Reported for spamming again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

How did support from big business help Hitler

Hitler helped the capitalists

_support from big businesses helped because they funded Hitler for the propaganda that he used which was one of the main causes to him become chancellor and then dictator. Also Hitler gained supporters from big businesses allowing him to advertise and use their shops or other businesses for advertising and selling of merchandise. this was due the the business men having various shops or businesses spread all over Germany. This in turn spread the word around of Hitler and gained him many supporters_.


----------



## JakeStarkey

So we have seen that bigreb can only spam, which is reported every time.

We have seen that Hitler killed socialists, worked with big business, not of industry was nationalized, so on, and so forth, and all bigrebnc can do is spam.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigreb continues to spam

That Hitler wasn't a socialist became apparent within weeks of becoming Chancellor of Germany when he started arresting socialists and communists. He did this, claim some, because they were competing brands of socialism. But that doesn't explain why Hitler defined his politics so absolutely as a war on Bolshevism – a pledge that won him the support of the middle-classes, industrialists and many foreign conservatives.

Hitler wasn t a socialist. Stop saying he was 8211 Telegraph Blogs


----------



## JakeStarkey

*bigrebnc continues to spam the same material as new evidence is continually posted to rebut his nonsense*

New Statesman Don t ever call Hitler a socialist

_Anyone who has studied Hitler’s rise to power knows he was no socialist. He was an opportunist, even a political schizophrenic. Which served him well, because in a Weimar Republic struggling – and failing catastrophically – to come to terms with military humiliation, a crisis of national identity and an economic implosion, ideology was a moveable feast. Indeed, it was so moveable, it opened the door to Hitler’s rise to power. “Who cares what he thinks?” Germany said to herself. “He’ll do for now.”

Pin the ideology on the Führer is a fun game. Actually, it’s quite a tasteless game. But we can all play it. “The government will not protect the economic interests of the German people by the circuitous method of an economic bureaucracy to be organised by the state, but by the utmost furtherance of private initiative and by the recognition of the rights of property,” Hitler told the Reichstag in 1933. Not exactly the words of a man about to break into a rendition of “The Red Flag”._


----------



## kiwiman127

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you are wrong on this: naziism and socialism are not the same system at all.  Please, study the history of the party and of Hitler and of the interactions of party elements and the leadership, including Hitler.  The right wing in the party won, Hitler persecuted and killed communists and social democrats, and the corporatists took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does nazi mean? And your point hitler kill other socialist? Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?
Click to expand...



Well bigrebnc, what does a wolf in sheep's clothing mean? How about claiming to be a uniter but actions translate to being a divider?  How about "hope and change" but in the end "hope" turns to despair? How about using the word socialist in renaming the party and being a socialist when your actions say the opposite. Wouldn't all this correlate with your contention, "Since wen did it matter to any dictator who he killed?"  Since when did it matter to any dictator to portray themselves to be one thing, when in fact they are the opposite.  Many dictatorships used deception and manipulation to gain power.  All one has to do is watch all the political ads to see tons of deception.  It's a common tool to gain power, it always has been.
Hitler used the word "socialist" but his factual actions prove that using "socialist" was a calculated deception.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *The History Place - Rise of Hitler The 25 Points of Hitler s Nazi Party
> Sounds like a socialist to me
> 13.* We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> *14.* We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> *15.* We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> *16.* We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> *17.* We demand an agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> *18.* We demand that ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.



We don't need it posted 50 times


----------



## kiwiman127

_"Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no_" -bigrebnc

I don't know about that, history shows that promising democracy has been used many, many times by dictators-to-be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The History Place - Rise of Hitler The 25 Points of Hitler s Nazi Party
> Sounds like a socialist to me
> 13.* We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> *14.* We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> *15.* We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> *16.* We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> *17.* We demand an agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.
> 
> *18.* We demand that ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need it posted 50 times
Click to expand...

Tell that fucking shit to starkey or fuck off.
Don't come telling me not to do something when a fucking turd like starkey is doing the same god damn thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> *bigrebnc continues to spam the same material as new evidence is continually posted to rebut his nonsense*
> 
> New Statesman Don t ever call Hitler a socialist
> 
> _Anyone who has studied Hitler’s rise to power knows he was no socialist. He was an opportunist, even a political schizophrenic. Which served him well, because in a Weimar Republic struggling – and failing catastrophically – to come to terms with military humiliation, a crisis of national identity and an economic implosion, ideology was a moveable feast. Indeed, it was so moveable, it opened the door to Hitler’s rise to power. “Who cares what he thinks?” Germany said to herself. “He’ll do for now.”
> 
> Pin the ideology on the Führer is a fun game. Actually, it’s quite a tasteless game. But we can all play it. “The government will not protect the economic interests of the German people by the circuitous method of an economic bureaucracy to be organised by the state, but by the utmost furtherance of private initiative and by the recognition of the rights of property,” Hitler told the Reichstag in 1933. Not exactly the words of a man about to break into a rendition of “The Red Flag”._


http://rothsinn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/snickers-bar.jpg
Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no
He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party. Yes or no
Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no
Nazi means National Socialist German Workers Party yes or no


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kiwiman127 said:


> _"Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no_" -bigrebnc
> 
> I don't know about that, history shows that promising democracy has been used many, many times by dictators-to-be.


What's to question it is a historical fact all the famous dictators used it.


----------



## irosie91

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bigrebnc continues to spam the same material as new evidence is continually posted to rebut his nonsense*
> 
> New Statesman Don t ever call Hitler a socialist
> 
> _Anyone who has studied Hitler’s rise to power knows he was no socialist. He was an opportunist, even a political schizophrenic. Which served him well, because in a Weimar Republic struggling – and failing catastrophically – to come to terms with military humiliation, a crisis of national identity and an economic implosion, ideology was a moveable feast. Indeed, it was so moveable, it opened the door to Hitler’s rise to power. “Who cares what he thinks?” Germany said to herself. “He’ll do for now.”
> 
> Pin the ideology on the Führer is a fun game. Actually, it’s quite a tasteless game. But we can all play it. “The government will not protect the economic interests of the German people by the circuitous method of an economic bureaucracy to be organised by the state, but by the utmost furtherance of private initiative and by the recognition of the rights of property,” Hitler told the Reichstag in 1933. Not exactly the words of a man about to break into a rendition of “The Red Flag”._
> 
> 
> 
> http://rothsinn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/snickers-bar.jpg
> Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no
> He used socialist to gain power then he killed the leaders of the party. Yes or no
> Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no
> Nazi means National Socialist German Workers Party yes or no
Click to expand...


for the record----BAATHISM  is   arab nationalist  SOCIALIST  ideology----
   Gamal Abdul Nasser was a BAATHIST----his agenda was  ---actually
   CALIPHATE    (UAR   united arab republic)    He managed to knock
   off the  Egyptian army ----sacrificed to his glorious ambitions..
   the islamo Nazi hero    SADAAM HUSSEIN was also a  BAATHIST----
   also a caliphatist  and murderer.    ------The Bashar bastards---also
   BAATHISTS-----------and then there was   AL HUSSEINI ----Adolf's pal,

   One of the most fave books of  Baathists is   MEIN KAMPF


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> *bigrebnc continues to spam the same material as new evidence is continually posted to rebut his nonsense*
> 
> New Statesman Don t ever call Hitler a socialist
> 
> _Anyone who has studied Hitler’s rise to power knows he was no socialist. He was an opportunist, even a political schizophrenic. Which served him well, because in a Weimar Republic struggling – and failing catastrophically – to come to terms with military humiliation, a crisis of national identity and an economic implosion, ideology was a moveable feast. Indeed, it was so moveable, it opened the door to Hitler’s rise to power. “Who cares what he thinks?” Germany said to herself. “He’ll do for now.”
> 
> Pin the ideology on the Führer is a fun game. Actually, it’s quite a tasteless game. But we can all play it. “The government will not protect the economic interests of the German people by the circuitous method of an economic bureaucracy to be organised by the state, but by the utmost furtherance of private initiative and by the recognition of the rights of property,” Hitler told the Reichstag in 1933. Not exactly the words of a man about to break into a rendition of “The Red Flag”._



Socialism is not a synonym for Communism     McCarthy lied to you


----------



## JakeStarkey

Communism is a political system, irosie, socialism is one of economics, in case you did not know.

Hitler killed or imprisoned the socialists, the communits, and all of his enemies that he could.

He did not nationalize industry or business.

He cozied up to the labor unions and the workers.

He was a totlitarian nut case, a Progressive fascist of the far right engaged in using the Party and Big Government and Big Business to take away the freedoms of his and other peoples.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Communism is a political system, irosie, socialism is one of economics, in case you did not know.
> 
> Hitler killed or imprisoned the socialists, the communits, and all of his enemies that he could.
> 
> He did not nationalize industry or business.
> 
> He cozied up to the labor unions and the workers.
> 
> He was a totlitarian nut case, a Progressive fascist of the far right engaged in using the Party and Big Government and Big Business to take away the freedoms of his and other peoples.


He didn't have to the people were so in love with hitler that gave it to him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That you admitting he was not a socialist, bigreb.

About time.


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> Communism is a political system, irosie, socialism is one of economics, in case you did not know.
> 
> Hitler killed or imprisoned the socialists, the communits, and all of his enemies that he could.
> 
> He did not nationalize industry or business.
> 
> He cozied up to the labor unions and the workers.
> 
> He was a totlitarian nut case, a Progressive fascist of the far right engaged in using the Party and Big Government and Big Business to take away the freedoms of his and other peoples.




wrong again-----I did know-------and right in your use of the term   TOTALITARIAN----   socialism is not the issue the leads to
horror-----TOTALITARIAN UTOPIANISM  is the sickness.

Nazism,   communism,   baathism,   islamicism ----<<all deadly totalitarian
ideologies       (totalitarian Christianity led to the Inquisition---but that is over
now)      Indonesia is a  Baathist cesspit      Baathism is Islamic Nazism.
I am not sure if the   IS    animals self identify as BAATHISTS-----anyone?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That you admitting he was not a socialist, bigreb.
> 
> About time.


Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> That you admitting he was not a socialist, bigreb.
> 
> About time.



Jakie------try to cope-----support of LABOR UNIONS------was called
COMMUNISM   AKA SOCIALISM by your best friends----
including Mc Carthy  -----yes--he was a socialist just as  Sadaam was---
and Bashar is.   ------national socialism-------socialism of the elites who own
everything.         dissidents die.     Stalin was a socialist so he murdered
millions of   KULAKS -------for the NATIONAL CAUSE-----Sadaam was a socialist---
so he murdered kurds and Shiites for the NATIONAL CAUSE---baathism----
arab Baathists get it all and share it amongst themselves------it was good to
be a sunni in Baghdad-----in  1975----not so good to be a Christian and far
less good to be a jew.       ----then it began to be more bad to be a Christian.


----------



## irosie91

an interesting aside------Yemen has been involved in a civil war----forever---
circa   1960------because the southern moiety was  BAATHIST------
(socialist)      Communist Russia support that side----as did   GAMAL 
ABDUL NASSER


----------



## JakeStarkey

irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.

He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.

He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.
> 
> He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.
> 
> He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.


Stalin killed communist,  Lenin Killed communist, Socialist who is a dictator will kill another socialist who threatens or could be viewed as a rival 
Hell  *kim sung jong killed his  uncle*


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.
> 
> He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.
> 
> He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.



not entirely exactly-----he was no more right wing than was
STALIN---who also "TOOK OVER EVERYTHING"-----for
"pure Marxism"--------thus ending freedom and liberty for
those under control----------you are hung up on "right"  and
"left"------in extreme they end up  THE SAME


----------



## irosie91

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.
> 
> He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.
> 
> He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed communist,  Lenin Killed communist, Socialist who is a dictator will kill another socialist who threatens or could be viewed as a rival
> Hell  *kim sung jong killed his  uncle*
Click to expand...


I think  jakey will next describe   MAO  as  "right wing"


----------



## JakeStarkey

irosie likes progressive right wing totalitarian statists like Hitler.

bigreb, congrats:  you finally brought some cogent analysis to this subject.  Whether you wrote it, or had a family member or friend do it, I don't care.

Yes, Hitler killed socialists.

Yes, Hitler cozied up with Big Business.

No, Hitler did not nationalize industry.

No, he did not crushed the workers or the unions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie likes progressive right wing totalitarian statists like Hitler.
> 
> bigreb, congrats:  you finally brought some cogent analysis to this subject.  Whether you wrote it, or had a family member or friend do it, I don't care.
> 
> Yes, Hitler killed socialists.
> 
> Yes, Hitler cozied up with Big Business.
> 
> No, Hitler did not nationalize industry.
> 
> No, he did not crushed the workers or the unions.


you're failing son.
You started this shit now deal with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jake stop with the spaming son.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

irosie91 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.
> 
> He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.
> 
> He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed communist,  Lenin Killed communist, Socialist who is a dictator will kill another socialist who threatens or could be viewed as a rival
> Hell  *kim sung jong killed his  uncle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think  jakey will next describe   MAO  as  "right wing"
Click to expand...

jake hate of the right wing so much he doesn't realize he's a liberal loon


----------



## irosie91

bigrebnc1775 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie, Hitler killed communists and socialists, kissed as with Big Business, kept the unions and workers happy as long as they did what he wanted.
> 
> He was a Progressive right wing fascist leader who ended freedom and liberty for those under control.
> 
> He was a right wing totalitarian dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed communist,  Lenin Killed communist, Socialist who is a dictator will kill another socialist who threatens or could be viewed as a rival
> Hell  *kim sung jong killed his  uncle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think  jakey will next describe   MAO  as  "right wing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jake hate of the right wing so much he doesn't realize he's a liberal loon
Click to expand...



reminds me of the 60s------the marijuana haze----sprinkled with a bit of
LSD        Left good-----right bad--------the mindless 60s


----------



## JakeStarkey

irosie is stumbling again.  The far left is not good for America, and the Far Right would be much worse.  bigreb and irosie admire authoritarian systems, but America does not.

Hitler was as authoritarian as they come.

`


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie is stumbling again.  The far left is not good for America, and the Far Right would be much worse.  bigreb and irosie admire authoritarian systems, but America does not.
> 
> Hitler was as authoritarian as they come.
> 
> `


So was Lenin and Stalin but both were communist.


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie is stumbling again.  The far left is not good for America, and the Far Right would be much worse.  bigreb and irosie admire authoritarian systems, but America does not.
> 
> Hitler was as authoritarian as they come.
> 
> `



Jakie-----you are no diagnostician------as to  "authoritarian"      yes he was---so was
stalin -----what is your point(less)????        then there was leftist Baathist  sadaam----
and  POL POT


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sure, I am, but you have almost no nuance or context about what we are discussing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Sure, I am, but you have almost no nuance or context about what we are discussing.


wrong jake strikes out again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc is a progressive statist of the far right wanting big government to place his preferences into law and punish those with whom he disagrees.  You would have made a fine Hitlerite.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc is a progressive statist of the far right wanting big government to place his preferences into law and punish those with whom he disagrees.  You would have made a fine Hitlerite.


Progressive statist?  What in the hell are you drinking?  Do you know what in the hell a progressive statist is? Have I made one comment that would agree with you? DUMB ASS IS STILL A FUCKING DUMB ASS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If you want state or national government to put your programs into effect, including incorporating the 2nd Amendment, you are a far right progressive statist.

Yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fascism, statism, progressivism all have left and right wing versions.

Linear knuckleheads like bigreb either don't get it or do but deny for nefarious reasons


----------



## kiwiman127

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no_" -bigrebnc
> 
> I don't know about that, history shows that promising democracy has been used many, many times by dictators-to-be.
> 
> 
> 
> What's to question it is a historical fact all the famous dictators used it.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Any link bigreb posts will blow his own argument up.

That's what happened within the first ten pages of this OP.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism in its extreme form is fascism.
> 
> Beware of it, because it is a tool of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism as a means to push his agenda.
Click to expand...

Yes, he was a populist and thus said what people wanted to hear. Like Chris Christie. They would have used Ebola panic in exactly the same way.


----------



## Saigon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was interesting Hitler went after socialist democrats and unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUMM.... Strange thing that he would join a new organization called the Germans workers party and within a year take control of that organization and rename it The National Socialist Germans Workers Party.
Click to expand...


Hitler was a socialist??!!!!

Hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!

That is truly fatastic!!!

My god - the standard of education on this board at times really is breathtaking!!


----------



## Saigon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you admitting he was not a socialist, bigreb.
> 
> About time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no
Click to expand...


This really is absolutely priceless...!!!!

I guess this means The People Democratic Republic of North Korea is also a democracy....?!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Saigon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you admitting he was not a socialist, bigreb.
> 
> About time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This really is absolutely priceless...!!!!
> 
> I guess this means The People Democratic Republic of North Korea is also a democracy....?!
Click to expand...

It is a factual statement and reading the 25 points of hitlers nazi party it's also true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> If you want state or national government to put your programs into effect, including incorporating the 2nd Amendment, you are a far right progressive statist.
> 
> Yes.


What the fuck are you talking about? You fuck wit you're the socialist You are the one that supports big government.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism in its extreme form is fascism.
> 
> Beware of it, because it is a tool of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat hitler was a dictator that used socialism as a means to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he was a populist and thus said what people wanted to hear. Like Chris Christie. They would have used Ebola panic in exactly the same way.
Click to expand...

Not according to hitlers 25 points of the Nazi party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Any link bigreb posts will blow his own argument up.
> 
> That's what happened within the first ten pages of this OP.


Jake lies all the time he got his ass kicked the second time around.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kiwiman127 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Socialism is a preferred system that creates dictators Yes or no_" -bigrebnc
> 
> I don't know about that, history shows that promising democracy has been used many, many times by dictators-to-be.
> 
> 
> 
> What's to question it is a historical fact all the famous dictators used it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Look it up dumb ass. Google is your friend.


----------



## Saigon

BigReb -

Really, even you must realise that Hitler was right wing. In the name of humanity, man....big government doesn't even come into this equation. Why not look in a dictionary?

Let's see what happens when we google a definition: 

fascism
ˈfaʃɪz(ə)m/
_noun_
noun: *fascism*

an authoritarian and nationalistic r_*ight-wing system of government *_and social organization.

synonyms:authoritarianism, totalitarianism, dictatorship, despotism, autocracy, absolute rule, Nazism, rightism, militarism;More
nationalism, xenophobia, racism, anti-Semitism, chauvinism, jingoism, isolationism;
neo-fascism, neo-Nazism;
corporativism, corporatism;
_historical_Hitlerism;
_historical_Francoism, Falangism
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
antonyms:democracy, liberalism
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
(in general use) extreme right-wing, authoritarian, or intolerant views or practices.
"this is yet another example of health fascism in action"


----------



## Saigon

And from Wikipedia....

According to most scholars of fascism, there are both left and right influences on fascism as a social movement, and fascism, especially once in power, has historically attacked communism, conservatism and parliamentary liberalism, _*attracting support primarily from the "far right" or "extreme right.*_

Definitions of fascism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------

